# Uber drivers are no better than taxis



## Uber_On_Ha

Here's my experience from using uber.....

Dec 2015
#1 ordered a uber, received an alert that the driver is 10 mins away. Fine, I wait about 4-5 minutes and receive a call from the driver asking me to cancel because he's too far and traffic is really bad at 8PM at night. Okay fine, I'll just request another driver...
#2 ordered a uber, driver accepts and she's less than 7 minutes away. Five minutes in I decided to wait by the front door for her arrival. Only to receive a call from her saying she ran out of gas, so cancel the trip. 
Now I am pissed and just decided against drinks tonight and just drive my car instead. 

Feb 2016
Ordered a uber driver, he accepted and started going the opposite way, I call him and received no answer. I noticed about 3-4 minutes later that he canceled the trip. 

Valentines day I ordered a uber for my mom. I reserved a nice spa for her, she lives a few towns over so I requested a uber for her. I called the driver to let her know it will be my mom instead of me and which entrance to pick her up from because she works at a hospital only to be yelled at. The driver starts saying "I am on my way, there's no need to call me". I try to explain that I was only trying to help and she says "You know what just cancel the trip I don't have time for this shit." Umm yeah I am definitely canceling the trip, its not my fault you're spending valentines day ubering instead of wooing your boyfriend.

My last experience came from last night. I was out of town and requested a uber to take me to the airport. The driver calls me as soon as he accepted it. He asked "Where are you going?". I tell him the airport and he says "I dont do airport runs, please cancel" 

WTF

It seems like drivers want to cancel more than they want to make trips.


----------



## Disgusted Driver

Have you looked at what the rates are? No surprise, in the race to the bottom Uber has arrived with a cheap crappy ride. You are welcome! Try going Uber Select if they have it in your area.


----------



## LondonONTdriver

Lower and lower pay. Don't expect much at these rates. In fact I would expect cabs to make a comback. They certainly are in my city they are winning the war against Uber slowly...


----------



## Uber_On_Ha

LondonONTdriver said:


> Lower and lower pay. Don't expect much at these rates. In fact I would expect cabs to make a comback. They certainly are in my city they are winning the war against Uber slowly...


No uber select in my area. I live outside of the city, I only have uber x and sometimes UberSUV (but it's usually 15+ minutes away). 
I understand the rates are really bad now, that's why I stopped driving. But I think drivers should just quit like I did instead of wasting people time and giving uber drivers a bad rep.

I only did it part time (weekends for the most part) and it wasnt worth it with the rate cuts. I couldn't imagine why people bother doing it full-time and take their problems out on the pax.


----------



## tohunt4me

Uber_On_Ha said:


> Here's my experience from using uber.....
> 
> Dec 2015
> #1 ordered a uber, received an alert that the driver is 10 mins away. Fine, I wait about 4-5 minutes and receive a call from the driver asking me to cancel because he's too far and traffic is really bad at 8PM at night. Okay fine, I'll just request another driver...
> #2 ordered a uber, driver accepts and she's less than 7 minutes away. Five minutes in I decided to wait by the front door for her arrival. Only to receive a call from her saying she ran out of gas, so cancel the trip.
> Now I am pissed and just decided against drinks tonight and just drive my car instead.
> 
> Feb 2016
> Ordered a uber driver, he accepted and started going the opposite way, I call him and received no answer. I noticed about 3-4 minutes later that he canceled the trip.
> 
> Valentines day I ordered a uber for my mom. I reserved a nice spa for her, she lives a few towns over so I requested a uber for her. I called the driver to let her know it will be my mom instead of me and which entrance to pick her up from because she works at a hospital only to be yelled at. The driver starts saying "I am on my way, there's no need to call me". I try to explain that I was only trying to help and she says "You know what just cancel the trip I don't have time for this shit." Umm yeah I am definitely canceling the trip, its not my fault you're spending valentines day ubering instead of wooing your boyfriend.
> 
> My last experience came from last night. I was out of town and requested a uber to take me to the airport. The driver calls me as soon as he accepted it. He asked "Where are you going?". I tell him the airport and he says "I dont do airport runs, please cancel"
> 
> WTF
> 
> It seems like drivers want to cancel more than they want to make trips.


You should have reported the driver who yelled on the phone.
We don't need him.


----------



## Greguzzi

This is the consequence of Uber cutting rates again and again on the (ahem!) independent contractors it contracts to do all of its customer interactions. Unhappy ICs lead to unhappy customers. You get what you get. It doesn't have to be this way, but Uber is, well, Uber is Uber.


----------



## tohunt4me

I have 98% acceptance rate.
Only recently do I not accept drunks who aren't at the pin drop and can't speak well enough to say where they are.I feel bad about denying service to even them.
They are the ones who need it the most.


----------



## tohunt4me

notfair said:


> Uber pays less than minimum wage most nights and the ratings system is wretched. I think in many ways Uber is worse than cab. Uber treats it's drivers so bad and the pay is so low that I do not see how Uber still functions. With that said Uber is making tons of money in third world countries.


The ratings system has cost customers rides.
There are certain areas and times I avoid now because of ratings.


----------



## backstreets-trans

The old saying "You get what you pay for" applies here. Uber can't get quality people to work for them at these rates. They've burnt through most of the good experienced drivers that originally came over. Experienced professionals aren't going to work for scraps when they have a database of loyal customers. Car services and taxis are making a come back in my market because of uber's mistakes.


----------



## Uber_On_Ha

tohunt4me said:


> You should have reported the driver who yelled on the phone.
> We don't need him.


Crazy thing about it, it was a female (talk about PMS)


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Not worth it at current non surge rates to fight traffic to fulfill the pickup.
You get what you pay for, and you are paying artificially deflated prices.


----------



## tohunt4me

Uber_On_Ha said:


> Crazy thing about it, it was a female (talk about PMS)


No way to treat customers.
Canceling trips is " acceptable".
Hollering and cursing is not.


----------



## secretadmirer

Welcome to uberama!! Most drivers nowadays won't budge unless there's a decent surge.


----------



## tohunt4me

I had one I thought about canceling yesterday.
Wasn't at pickup point.
Meter maid writing a ticket to bicycle taxi was there. Couldn't park and wait.had to drive around several blocks with intense traffic to return.called Pax twice with no answer.
Finally Pax answered phone and confirmed they still wanted ride.
For all my troubles ?
Lowered rating.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Uber_On_Ha said:


> Here's my experience from using uber.....
> 
> Dec 2015
> #1 ordered a uber, received an alert that the driver is 10 mins away. Fine, I wait about 4-5 minutes and receive a call from the driver asking me to cancel because he's too far and traffic is really bad at 8PM at night. Okay fine, I'll just request another driver...
> #2 ordered a uber, driver accepts and she's less than 7 minutes away. Five minutes in I decided to wait by the front door for her arrival. Only to receive a call from her saying she ran out of gas, so cancel the trip.
> Now I am pissed and just decided against drinks tonight and just drive my car instead.
> 
> Feb 2016
> Ordered a uber driver, he accepted and started going the opposite way, I call him and received no answer. I noticed about 3-4 minutes later that he canceled the trip.
> 
> Valentines day I ordered a uber for my mom. I reserved a nice spa for her, she lives a few towns over so I requested a uber for her. I called the driver to let her know it will be my mom instead of me and which entrance to pick her up from because she works at a hospital only to be yelled at. The driver starts saying "I am on my way, there's no need to call me". I try to explain that I was only trying to help and she says "You know what just cancel the trip I don't have time for this shit." Umm yeah I am definitely canceling the trip, its not my fault you're spending valentines day ubering instead of wooing your boyfriend.
> 
> My last experience came from last night. I was out of town and requested a uber to take me to the airport. The driver calls me as soon as he accepted it. He asked "Where are you going?". I tell him the airport and he says "I dont do airport runs, please cancel"
> 
> WTF
> 
> It seems like drivers want to cancel more than they want to make trips.


Send a text right away telling them up front tip. For a long trip I'd say $20 at least. And pay it UP FRONT. You'll have less cancels that way. Plus, maybe you don't tip ir/and have a history of crappy trips so your rating sucks?

Most trips are just not profitable.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Disgusted Driver said:


> Try going Uber Select if they have it in your area.


^^^^^^^^^Oh, never mind, he (she?) already knows. \/ \/ \/ \/ \/



Uber_On_Ha said:


> No uber select in my area.
> 
> I live outside of the city,
> 
> take their problems out on the pax.


I was going to suggest Uber Taxi, but, since you live in the suburbs, you can not use it. If you are in the City, you might try it. Most of us will go get the job most of the time if we accept it.

I will hold the passenger responsible for keeping me waiting or smelling like cigaret smoke. I will not hold the passenger responsible for not tipping, the rate of pay or where he is going. People go where they must or want to; that is the point of ordering the ride in the first place. The passengers do not set the rate of fare; the provider of the application does. The passenger only takes advantage of the service offered. Uber tells the users not to tip. I am hard put to blame a user for following the instructions of the provider of the application that he downloads.



Uber_On_Ha said:


> Crazy thing about it, it was a female (talk about PMS)


Do not post that one on the CHARIOT topic.


----------



## ATX 22

Every driver who's cancelling and trying to get the surge are the best thing that can happen to taxis and other car services. 
They are also deteriorating Uber's percieved image, which I think is great. The more that's exposed about Uber, the sooner they will either change or cease to be.


----------



## Bill Collector

Granted I have cancelled few rides by calling. I tend to cancel if the destination is away from the core city. Usually I tell them upfront since I am 10+ minutes away, they'd be better off by requesting the nearby drivers. And then I log off for good two minutes. If the pax offers to compensate for the miles I will be driving empty, then I might go. Or if they are okay with me starting the meter early, then I will go too. 

That brings the question what is the best way to give the rider hint about this without getting in trouble? Of course we can't really ask for the extra money. I have been teaching the riders whenever I can about Uber drivers' unwillingness as much as possible. What a uncomfortable situation to be in!


----------



## Uber_On_Ha

I think what's happening is, Uber is becoming less and less reliable which is horrible because they call cabs unreliable. 

I think they will end up cracking down on the cancelling and I hope they banned drivers that call the pax and tell them to cancel so it wont hit their acceptance rate. If you are not open to picking up a pax within 10 minutes away why the heck are you driving?


----------



## tohunt4me

Uber_On_Ha said:


> I think what's happening is, Uber is becoming less and less reliable which is horrible because they call cabs unreliable.
> 
> I think they will end up cracking down on the cancelling and I hope they banned drivers that call the pax and tell them to cancel so it wont hit their acceptance rate. If you are not open to picking up a pax within 10 minutes away why the heck are you driving?


Uber was very reliable, before the UN needed RATE CUTS.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Uber_On_Ha said:


> I think what's happening is, Uber is becoming less and less reliable which is horrible because they call cabs unreliable.
> 
> I think they will end up cracking down on the cancelling and I hope they banned drivers that call the pax and tell them to cancel so it wont hit their acceptance rate. If you are not open to picking up a pax within 10 minutes away why the heck are you driving?


LOL.
You thinkyou deserve a reliable ride at current Uber rates? 
Keep smoking your Free Market meth pipe.
You get what you pay for.


----------



## Uber_On_Ha

TwoFiddyMile said:


> LOL.
> You thinkyou deserve a reliable ride at current Uber rates?
> Keep smoking your Free Market meth pipe.
> You get what you pay for.


I definitely deserve reliable transportation at these rate because every driver agreed to accept rides at these rates.

If you don't want to accept rides at these rates, quit!

I quit when the rates dropped but continue to use uber when needed and always tip my driver (even though again drivers accept the no tipping policy when signing up).

So to answer your question, yes I do. Every time there is a problem, cancellation I report to uber and they give me a credit for my troubles but I am more interested in removing these drivers from the platform.

If you don't like like the pay, why are you doing it?


----------



## shiftydrake

I agree why drive at all if the pay is too low stop even the one ride a month to "stay active" cuz rates will never return to normal everyday someone complains but fail to realize that when they change the rates you have to agree before you take first trip.........so if you don't agree then don't take first trip after being notified easy enough


----------



## tohunt4me

shiftydrake said:


> I agree why drive at all if the pay is too low stop even the one ride a month to "stay active" cuz rates will never return to normal everyday someone complains but fail to realize that when they change the rates you have to agree before you take first trip.........so if you don't agree then don't take first trip after being notified easy enough


But who would be left to drive ?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Uber_On_Ha said:


> I definitely deserve reliable transportation at these rate because every driver agreed to accept rides at these rates.
> 
> If you don't want to accept rides at these rates, quit!
> 
> I quit when the rates dropped but continue to use uber when needed and always tip my driver (even though again drivers accept the no tipping policy when signing up).
> 
> So to answer your question, yes I do. Every time there is a problem, cancellation I report to uber and they give me a credit for my troubles but I am more interested in removing these drivers from the platform.
> 
> If you don't like like the pay, why are you doing it?


You presented a logical fallacy. 
Every driver did NOT sign up at the present rates.

Please go back to your drawing board and remember, when you debate me, bring your A game.


----------



## Uber_On_Ha

tohunt4me said:


> But who would be left to drive ?


The drivers that accepted the rate and feel comfortable to drive at that rate.


----------



## Uber_On_Ha

TwoFiddyMile said:


> You presented a logical fallacy.
> Every driver did NOT sign up at the present rates.
> 
> Please go back to your drawing board and remember, when you debate me, bring your A game.


Every driver must agree to the new rate, if not they don't have to drive, it's as simple as that.

Why drive if you are not happy with the rate? That makes no sense.

You act as Uber is forcing you to drive at this rate lol, its a choice!


----------



## tohunt4me

TwoFiddyMile said:


> You presented a logical fallacy.
> Every driver did NOT sign up at the present rates.
> 
> Please go back to your drawing board and remember, when you debate me, bring your A game.


CORRECT.
of course they " sign" the agreement to use the app.

Let me describe how THAT goes.
You are out on the road and your app. Shuts down.you attempt to restart,but you must sign permissions to start the app.
You are pulled over on the side of the road in an unsafe area with traffic passing by.the print is too small to read.you agree and restart your app.this is how these "agreements "are presented to us !


----------



## tohunt4me

T


Uber_On_Ha said:


> Every driver must agree to the new rate, if not they don't have to drive, it's as simple as that.
> 
> Why drive if you are not happy with the rate? That makes no sense.
> 
> You act as Uber is forcing you to drive at this rate lol, its a choice!


The drivers can drive at that rate.just NOT drive more than 5 minutes away.
Each rate cut reduces services which are economically feasible for the driver to perform.business 101.
Also services may only be available to peak locations and times due to prohibitive costs.


----------



## tohunt4me

Spirit airlines has the "cheapest price".
They only go to certain cities at certain. Times.
No meals,no drinks,no bags.
Sometimes flights are canceled for days . . . until they fill the plane up.
Read reviews.
You GET what you pay for


----------



## negeorgia

Why not text or tell them when they call that you pay for their mileage and time for driving to the pick up?


----------



## Uber_On_Ha

tohunt4me said:


> T
> 
> The drivers can drive at that rate.just NOT drive more than 5 minutes away.
> Each rate cut reduces services which are economically feasible for the driver to perform.business 101.
> Also services may only be available to peak locations and times due to prohibitive costs.


Agreed,

But again that's something you agree to. You agree to keep a high acceptance rate and answer "most" pings to stay active on their platform.

I can see from both point of views as an ex driver and now only a rider.


----------



## Uber_On_Ha

tohunt4me said:


> Spirit airlines has the "cheapest price".
> They only go to certain cities at certain. Times.
> No meals,no drinks,no bags.
> Sometimes flights are canceled for days . . . until they fill the plane up.
> Read reviews.
> You GET what you pay for


According to Uber, I will have my own personal chauffeur at the agreed price and that's exactly what I get or free credits.


----------



## tohunt4me

I have a 98% acceptance rate.
If I get at least 4 airport trips in my market before 8 or 9 am,I can afford the $3.20 trips.
If I don't get what I need, I go home.


----------



## tohunt4me

Uber_On_Ha said:


> According to Uber, I will have my own personal chauffeur at the agreed price and that's exactly what I get or free credits.


They should try giving drivers " free credits" for operating at a loss.
A loss that was imposed on the driver" partners" with no warnings or discussion.
Things look great from the towers with rose colored Windows.
Things look different in the trenches.


----------



## backstreets-trans

Uber_On_Ha said:


> Every driver must agree to the new rate, if not they don't have to drive, it's as simple as that.
> 
> Why drive if you are not happy with the rate? That makes no sense.
> 
> You act as Uber is forcing you to drive at this rate lol, its a choice!


Uber is just like the predatory loan companies. Most drivers that are still driving have no idea what they are making per mile or their cost to operate per mile. Ubers weekly summary on what you make is always inflated per hour.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Uber_On_Ha said:


> If you are not open to picking up a pax within 10 minutes away why the heck are you driving?


While you might get away with accepting a request ten minutes distant in the suburbs, if you try that in the City, the user will cancel-upon-arrival.



Uber_On_Ha said:


> The drivers that accepted the rate and feel comfortable to drive at that rate.


What most consumers fail to understand is that in order for a provider to render unto them a service or goods, he must be able to render said service or goods at a profit. When outside forces start to interfere with the rendering of the service or goods at a profit, the provider makes adjustments. Sadly, for the consumer, that is, said adjustments often result in a reduction of availability of said services or goods.

Rarely does the consumer take such things into consideration. In the case of the service under discussion, the only thing that the consumer considers or with which he is concerned is that he press a button and that the ride arrive. When that does not occur, the last thing that the consumer really wants to know is "why?", even though he might ask that question. The only thing that he knows is that the service is not being rendered unto him in the manner and with the timeliness that he desires or expects and he is unhappy. The consumer cares nothing about the provider or his problems nor can the provider expect him to care.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Uber_On_Ha said:


> The drivers that accepted the rate and feel comfortable to drive at that rate.


...............and there you have the illustration, straight from the mouth of the proverbial _*hoss, *_of the myopia that is so typical of the consumer.

...........or is he a troll?


----------



## shiftydrake

Again when the "small print" appears if you don't like it log off and go home it's a choice you make to continue to drive for what Uber gives you regardless of your argument you choose to "accept" the new contract by logging back in and continue to drive if it gets to low .......don't log back in go home very easy to NOT agree to it even if it is only 1 trip to " stay active" why would you want to stay active? Thinking rates will go back up to the old rates? News for you they won't so instead of logging in and "agree" to new rates log off and never log back on delete app and go on with your life I actually feel sorry for people that bought new car to drive for Uber and can't pay taxes or car payment needed to keep car....but it was their choice


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Uber_On_Ha said:


> The drivers that accepted the rate and feel comfortable to drive at that rate.


Which is about 10% of the volume you need it to be in order to get the service you believe you "deserve".
Free market worked. It adjusted itself so cheap, labor refuses to bid on most jobs.

ALL HAIL THE INVISIBLE HAND.


----------



## Realityshark

Uber has slashed rates so low that this your experiences are becoming the norm.


----------



## tohunt4me

backstreets-trans said:


> Uber is just like the predatory loan companies. Most drivers that are still driving have no idea what they are making per mile or theit cost to operate per mile. Ubers weekly summary on what you make is always inflated per mile.


I " subsidize" my charity driving with the lucrative pickups.
I do this full time.
I hate what Uber is doing and how it affects driver reputation,reliability,and brand image.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Trust me OP, it will sink lower than this.
The Invisible Hand will continue to adjust the market until someone charges a rate which drivers can profit from.

LMAO that you free market fops dont understand how a balance level works.

Rideshare tipped the level too far, rates are so low the service no longer works as advertised.
Its a bottom feeder market. Your new full time non surge Uberite is like those suction fish at the bottom of the tank, genetically so low on the food chain they think poop is food.


----------



## Uber_On_Ha

Another Uber Driver said:


> While you might get away with accepting a request ten minutes distant in the suburbs, if you try that in the City, the user will cancel-upon-arrival.
> 
> What most consumers fail to understand is that in order for a provider to render unto them a service or goods, he must be able to render said service or goods at a profit. When outside forces start to interfere with the rendering of the service or goods at a profit, the provider makes adjustments. Sadly, for the consumer, that is, said adjustments often result in a reduction of availability of said services or goods.
> 
> Rarely does the consumer take such things into consideration. In the case of the service under discussion, the only thing that the consumer considers or with which he is concerned is that he press a button and that the ride arrive. When that does not occur, the last thing that the consumer really wants to know is "why?", even though he might ask that question. The only thing that he knows is that the service is not being rendered unto him in the manner and with the timeliness that he desires or expects and he is unhappy. The consumer cares nothing about the provider or his problems nor can the provider expect him to care.


I highly doubt there are 10+ minute pings in DC. I worked that area and almost every ping was under 5 minutes because its very overcrowded with uber drivers.

Also to comment on your other reply, I was a driver before and as I stated before if the driver isn't getting a profit he/she should no longer drive.

Of course the consumer only cares about the consumer? The consumer knows that a price was agreed upon before entering the vehicle and both the driver and consumer agreed to this price. What else should the consumer be worried about?


----------



## tohunt4me

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Which is about 10% of the volume you need it to be in order to get the service you believe you "deserve".
> Free market worked. It adjusted itself so cheap, labor refuses to bid on most jobs.
> 
> ALL HAIL THE INVISIBLE HAND.


NOT LABOR !

INDEPENDANT CONTRACTORS!

you do not bid on losing propositions unless you can realize a profit by inflating the bid via " change orders"(surge).
Of course ,We don't bid.
We are dictated a price.
Without any input as to the feasibility of performing the service at the dictated price.


----------



## Uber_On_Ha

shiftydrake said:


> Again when the "small print" appears if you don't like it log off and go home it's a choice you make to continue to drive for what Uber gives you regardless of your argument you choose to "accept" the new contract by logging back in and continue to drive if it gets to low .......don't log back in go home very easy to NOT agree to it even if it is only 1 trip to " stay active" why would you want to stay active? Thinking rates will go back up to the old rates? News for you they won't so instead of logging in and "agree" to new rates log off and never log back on delete app and go on with your life I actually feel sorry for people that bought new car to drive for Uber and can't pay taxes or car payment needed to keep car....but it was their choice


I agree 100%


----------



## Uber_On_Ha

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Which is about 10% of the volume you need it to be in order to get the service you believe you "deserve".
> Free market worked. It adjusted itself so cheap, labor refuses to bid on most jobs.
> 
> ALL HAIL THE INVISIBLE HAND.


Actually it's a lot higher, look at all the drivers on the road now driving for pennies with no problem at all..


----------



## tohunt4me

Uber_On_Ha said:


> I highly doubt there are 10+ minute pings in DC. I worked that area and almost every ping was under 5 minutes because its very overcrowded with uber drivers.
> 
> Also to comment on your other reply, I was a driver before and as I stated before if the driver isn't getting a profit he/she should no longer drive.
> 
> Of course the consumer only cares about the consumer? The consumer knows that a price was agreed upon before entering the vehicle and both the driver and consumer agreed to this price. What else should the consumer be worried about?


You worked D.C.
" PART TIME"
"ON WEEKENDS".
when you felt like it.
For extra cash.

Think about who is out there at 3 am, 6 am,10 am . . . not at LUCRATIVE PEAK HOURS.

What times did you drive when there were " so many" Uber drivers ?


----------



## tohunt4me

I have 98% acceptance.
I drive a 2 year old car in top shape.
Top shape mechanically and top shape appearance .
I give away some of my trips.
But I subsidise this with lucrative jobs.
I do this full time.

I could buy a $4_000.00 used car to do this with . . .
Sustainability is the issue of artificially suppressed PRICES.

I MUST be able to maintain and replace my "product" with equal equipment ,or the product QUALITY will steadily decline.
Any other way is UNSUSTAINABLE, and will perish.

Rates CAN go lower.

Cars CAN break down on the side of interstate highways in 98 degree heat . . .

This summer should produce interesting stories.

When Grandma dies on the side of the road from heatstroke ,or gets smashed by someone doing 90 mph who gets the blame ?
The driver working for pennies not maintaining his equipment, or Uber ?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Uber_On_Ha said:


> Actually it's a lot higher, look at all the drivers on the road now driving for pennies with no problem at all..


Keep deluding yourself. Go read your OP.
Were you able to obtain service at that price?
No.
You entered UPnet with an agenda to shame those who "contracted at this price" to perform "better than taxis".

Regardless of your desire for TNC to perform at its current level of price, it will not.
TAXIS figured out this algorithm decades ago.
When i ran my mom and pop dispatch, i automatically surged (by surcharging) unreasonable rides outside of our general service area.
"Hi I'm 20 miles from your office, id like to go 3 blocks from my house, buy a loaf of bread, then three blocks back 'kay?"

My response was "sure! Ill flat the job at $65. $60 for the 20 mile dead run to your house, $5 for the bread run. We operate at $3 per mile. If you wish for a better price, find a local company ".
Occasionally, someone would be willing to pay it, on credit card in advance.
Usually is was a wakeup call about the Invisible Hand Of The Market.

Travis Kalanik lied to you.
You cant have "your own private driver" at these prices when no one is logged in a mile from your house or closer.


----------



## tohunt4me

Uber_On_Ha said:


> Actually it's a lot higher, look at all the drivers on the road now driving for pennies with no problem at all..


If there are "so many drivers on the road now " why are you complaining ?


----------



## Greguzzi

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Keep deluding yourself. Go read your OP.
> Were you able to obtain service at that price?
> No.
> You entered UPnet with an agenda to shame those who "contracted at this price" to perform "better than taxis".
> 
> Regardless of your desire for TNC to perform at its current level of price, it will not.
> TAXIS figured out this algorithm decades ago.
> When i ran my mom and pop dispatch, i automatically surged (by surcharging) unreasonable rides outside of our general service area.
> "Hi I'm 20 miles from your office, id like to go 3 blocks from my house, buy a loaf of bread, then three blocks back 'kay?"
> 
> My response was "sure! Ill flat the job at $65. $60 for the 20 mile dead run to your house, $5 for the bread run. We operate at $3 per mile. If you wish for a better price, find a local company ".
> Occasionally, someone would be willing to pay it, on credit card in advance.
> Usually is was a wakeup call about the Invisible Hand Of The Market.
> 
> Travis Kalanik lied to you.
> You cant have "your own private driver" at these prices when no one is logged in a mile from your house or closer.


Bravo!


----------



## negeorgia

Uber_On_Ha said:


> According to Uber, I will have my own personal chauffeur at the agreed price and that's exactly what I get or free credits.


Uber never guarantees that there will be a car available. I can not negotiate the fare with Uber. I can online/offline... accept/pass through.... or start/cancel.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Uber_On_Ha said:


> *1. *I highly doubt there are 10+ minute pings in DC. I worked that area and almost every ping was under 5 minutes because its very overcrowded with uber drivers.
> 
> *2. *Also to comment on your other reply, I was a driver before and as I stated before if the driver isn't getting a profit he/she should no longer drive.
> 
> *3. *Of course the consumer only cares about the consumer? The consumer knows that a price was agreed upon before entering the vehicle and both the driver and consumer agreed to this price. What else should the consumer be worried about?


1. If you state that, you must not have worked the City. I have seen more than a few ten minute plus pings on Uber Taxi, UberX and even Lyft, which I just started............or are you a troll?

2. There are ways to make a profit at this, if you know what you are doing out here (...and I do). When outside forces make it difficult, you, as the provider, adjust. This can result in difficulties for the consumer, but, if the consumer cares nothing for the provider, why would the consumer expect that the provider would care too much for him, especially when said provider does not wish to render the consumer service at a loss.................which brings me to:

3. Did I not state, in the post that you quoted: "...nor can the provider expect him [the consumer] to care...."?................or did you read the post?.....................or, for the third time, are you a troll?


----------



## tohunt4me

Uber is a "Globalist" company.
They SHOULD know the GLOBALIST mantra of "SUSTAINABILITY".
Agenda 21- Sustainable Development.

Prices must allow " SUSTAINABILITY".


----------



## shiftydrake

Ya know what I think is funny? Everyone else saying "troll" ya know what? Google the word troll to get the accurate definition many people on this board think they know the definition of troll but I doubt they actually know what is.........ok now let's hear people call me a troll I'll come back with true definition...............


----------



## shiftydrake

I'm back urban/internet definition of troll is someone posting a deliberate or provactive message on a message board causing an argument


----------



## Uber_On_Ha

tohunt4me said:


> You worked D.C.
> " PART TIME"
> "ON WEEKENDS".
> when you felt like it.
> For extra cash.
> 
> Think about who is out there at 3 am, 6 am,10 am . . . not at LUCRATIVE PEAK HOURS.
> 
> What times did you drive when there were " so many" Uber drivers ?


I was pretty flexible I would work 2:30-6PM during the week sometimes and during the day on weekends. I never drove nights, not my kind of party.


----------



## Uber_On_Ha

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Keep deluding yourself. Go read your OP.
> Were you able to obtain service at that price?
> No.
> You entered UPnet with an agenda to shame those who "contracted at this price" to perform "better than taxis".
> 
> Regardless of your desire for TNC to perform at its current level of price, it will not.
> TAXIS figured out this algorithm decades ago.
> When i ran my mom and pop dispatch, i automatically surged (by surcharging) unreasonable rides outside of our general service area.
> "Hi I'm 20 miles from your office, id like to go 3 blocks from my house, buy a loaf of bread, then three blocks back 'kay?"
> 
> My response was "sure! Ill flat the job at $65. $60 for the 20 mile dead run to your house, $5 for the bread run. We operate at $3 per mile. If you wish for a better price, find a local company ".
> Occasionally, someone would be willing to pay it, on credit card in advance.
> Usually is was a wakeup call about the Invisible Hand Of The Market.
> 
> Travis Kalanik lied to you.
> You cant have "your own private driver" at these prices when no one is logged in a mile from your house or closer.


What's funny is I actually do "when I am in the city". As I stated before I am outside and away from everyone so I understand (as a driver) but as a rider I was told uber was available in my area. So when they are not I send a nice email to uber explaining these and the load my account with credits to use when I am in the city or when a driver does come.

I had no agenda I was clearly speaking my mind and that will remain the same... QUIT IF YOU DONT LIKE THE RATE, QUIT IF YOU WANT ME TO CANCEL TRIPS BECAUSE YOU REFUSE TO COME BUT DONT WANT TO SCREW UP YOUR ACCEPTANCE RATE BECAUSE I WILL REPORT YOU AND CONTINUE TO USE MY CREDITS AS A CONSUMER AND NOT A STUPID DRIVER!


----------



## Uber_On_Ha

tohunt4me said:


> If there are "so many drivers on the road now " why are you complaining ?


Did you miss the part when I said I am outside the city?


----------



## Uber_On_Ha

negeorgia said:


> Uber never guarantees that there will be a car available. I can not negotiate the fare with Uber. I can online/offline... accept/pass through.... or start/cancel.


& get reported and deactivated!


----------



## Uber_On_Ha

Another Uber Driver said:


> 1. If you state that, you must not have worked the City. I have seen more than a few ten minute plus pings on Uber Taxi, UberX and even Lyft, which I just started............or are you a troll?
> 
> 2. There are ways to make a profit at this, if you know what you are doing out here (...and I do). When outside forces make it difficult, you, as the provider, adjust. This can result in difficulties for the consumer, but, if the consumer cares nothing for the provider, why would the consumer expect that the provider would care too much for him, especially when said provider does not wish to render the consumer service at a loss.................which brings me to:
> 
> 3. Did I not state, in the post that you quoted: "...nor can the provider expect him [the consumer] to care...."?................or did you read the post?.....................or, for the third time, are you a troll?


Please spare me with the troll nonsense... We simply have different opinions.

I actually worked the city and only the city but in great areas such as dupont circle and such most of my pings we under 5 minutes away.

There are ways to make a profit at it then continue to use it, just dont accept and cancel or I will report you and collect my credits


----------



## Another Uber Driver

shiftydrake said:


> ok now let's hear people call me a troll I'll come back with true definition...............


Unless I missed something, I am the only one who has used "troll" in this topic. I have not called anyone a "troll". I have asked the Original Poster three times if he is a "troll". He has chosen not to answer that question.

I have not called you a "troll".

..........or are you the Original Poster's alter ego and you logged in under the other ID by mistake?


----------



## Uber_On_Ha

Another Uber Driver said:


> Unless I missed something, I am the only one who has used "troll" in this topic. I have not called anyone a "troll". I have asked the Original Poster three times if he is a "troll". He has chosen not to answer that question.
> 
> I have not called you a "troll".
> 
> ..........or are you the Original Poster's alter ego and you logged in under the other ID by mistake?


Sounding more and more like a troll...


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Uber_On_Ha said:


> Please spare me with the troll nonsense...


^^^^^^^Honour your own request. I asked a question that requires a "yes" or "no" answer. You made a thinly veiled accusation.\/ \/ \/ \/ \/



Uber_On_Ha said:


> Sounding more and more like a troll...


----------



## Ziggy

Uber_On_Ha said:


> No uber select in my area. I live outside of the city, I only have uber x and sometimes UberSUV (but it's usually 15+ minutes away).
> I understand the rates are really bad now, that's why I stopped driving. But I think drivers should just quit like I did instead of wasting people time and giving uber drivers a bad rep.
> 
> I only did it part time (weekends for the most part) and it wasnt worth it with the rate cuts. I couldn't imagine why people bother doing it full-time and take their problems out on the pax.


Curious ... you were a driver; and you stopped driving because the rates were too low ... yet you're expecting drivers to really give a rat's a$$? Just like anything in life, money makes the world go round. If you want to ensure that you get a driver try this ... as soon as you get paired with a driver, text or call them and say "please come get me, I'll give you at least a $5 tip for picking me up". *more than likely you were going to tip the bartender or waitress at least $5 ... now you can tip them a bit less and spread the love to the driver who you know is making far less money than the bartender.

BTW ... Uber doesn't care if pax are pissed off or drivers are pissed off. If they cared about the quality of their drivers, they wouldn't keep cutting the rates and over-saturating the market with drivers. Uber is in that "Too big to fail" category; or so they think.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Uber_On_Ha said:


> just dont accept and cancel
> 
> or I will report you


........are you going to micromanage my business for me?

Now, you remind me of the Class Brownie, the Third Grade Class Brownie, that is.


----------



## Uber_On_Ha

Ziggy said:


> Curious ... you were a driver; and you stopped driving because the rates were too low ... yet you're expecting drivers to really give a rat's a$$? Just like anything in life, money makes the world go round. If you want to ensure that you get a driver try this ... as soon as you get paired with a driver, text or call them and say "please come get me, I'll give you at least a $5 tip for picking me up". *more than likely you were going to tip the bartender or waitress at least $5 ... now you can tip them a bit less and spread the love to the driver who you know is making far less money than the bartender.
> 
> BTW ... Uber doesn't care if pax are pissed off or drivers are pissed off. If they cared about the quality of their drivers, they wouldn't keep cutting the rates and over-saturating the market with drivers. Uber is in that "Too big to fail" category; or so they think.


Maybe you missed the point where I stated if drivers didnt like the rates they should quit like me....So that means you also missed the part where I said I tip my driver. Also, I am not going to call anyone and tell them in advance I am going to tip them so they can provide a better service. I will tip once I receive the servive.. Thats like calling Ruby Tuesday and asking for my waitress in advance and telling her "Oh you better treat me nice because I am going to tip you".

Please..... you give great service and you get a great tip!


----------



## Uber_On_Ha

Drivers dont under they are their own worst enemy... You complain about the rates but want to do the bare minimum to get tips lol.

I saw a old lady taking her own luggage out of a uber at the airport. The driver didnt get out and simply pulled off once the trunk was closed.


----------



## cannonball7

What everyone is skipping over here is that Uber's dispatch system is deplorable if not almost completely broken. If Uber (and subsequently the customer) wants drivers to drive 10+ minutes to pick someone up, the driver needs to compensated to do so. I thought that is the reason behind surge. The terrible dispatch system is forcing drivers to make decisions that affect the quality of service.

In my area, time and time again I get requests for rides outside the surge area 10+ minutes away while I am sitting in a surge zone. If Uber wants drivers to pick up the customer that is far away then the driver needs to rewarded to do so.

Instead of upgrading / improving the dispatch system, drivers get timed out or deactivated working a broken system. In my experience, poorly managed companies will blame the employees for their (management's) mistakes or poor working conditions. I guess that since I worked in an industry with a completely broken system I have a thick skin when it comes to driving for Uber.

I can appreciate the OP venting and discussing his frustration, specifically that one driver flipping out is totally uncalled for. However drivers and passengers bickering / pissing on each other does not resolve the issues at hand. I find it laughable that time and time again sh.1t trickles downward.

For example, all the fines, fees, etc. law enforcement levy against the drivers vs Uber the corporation. Why? The path of least resistance and low hanging fruit I feel come into play.


----------



## tohunt4me

Uber_On_Ha said:


> Drivers dont under they are their own worst enemy... Yall complain about the rates but what to do the bare minimum to get tips lol.
> 
> I saw a old lady taking her own luggage out of a uber at the airport. The driver didnt get out and simply pulled off once the trunk was closed.


I always load and unload my trunk.
Bags are placed safely on curb,handles extended.out of harm's way.no need for customers to mill about behind my car.

I consider this a safety issue at a busy airport.

Bag on the curb,gets customers OUT. of traffic lanes.


----------



## Ziggy

Uber_On_Ha said:


> Maybe you missed the point where I stated if drivers didnt like the rates they should quit like me....So that means you also missed the part where I said I tip my driver. Also, I am not going to call anyone and tell them in advance I am going to tip them so they can provide a better service. I will tip once I receive the servive.. Thats like calling Ruby Tuesday and asking for my waitress in advance and telling her "Oh you better treat me nice because I am going to tip you".
> --
> Please..... you give great service and you get a great tip!


I read your post and I did not miss the point where you say drivers should quit; not every driver is in the position to quit ... you were lucky enough to have that option ... but some definitely don't have a safety net. It's great that you tip your driver; however, the issue you're having is that drivers aren't willing to drive out to pick you up. My suggestion of calling the driver to offer them a tip in advance resolves the issue of drivers canceling on you; and should ensure that the driver will come out to p/u. This is not the same as calling Ruby Tuesday ... because you're already at Ruby Tuesday and likely there will be a table for you; however, if you ever go to a really nice restaurant like Ruth's Chris or Uchi and they are jammed packed, you can't get in unless you're on the list ... sometimes slipping the Maitre d' $20 will get you a table and prevent from the embarrassment of telling your date that you need to go to another restaurant.

So, continue to do it your way ... and you'll continue to get the results you're currently getting.


----------



## negeorgia

Uber_On_Ha said:


> & get reported and deactivated!


Death and deactivation, Uber makes taxes not a sure thing. If you have no income, you have no taxes. Uber is a great way to have no income.


----------



## cannonball7

negeorgia said:


> Death and deactivation, Uber makes taxes not a sure thing. If you have no income, you have no taxes. Uber is a great way to have no income.


New word: excome, the opposite of income. Thanks to Uber we have this new word.


----------



## negeorgia

Uber_On_Ha said:


> ... you give great service and you get a great tip!


Largest untruth on Uberpeople today! Even Uber says their research shows that quality of service and tips are not related.


----------



## tohunt4me

cannonball7 said:


> What everyone is skipping over here is that Uber's dispatch system is deplorable if not almost completely broken. If Uber (and subsequently the customer) wants drivers to drive 10+ minutes to pick someone up, the driver needs to compensated to do so. I thought that is the reason behind surge. The terrible dispatch system is forcing drivers to make decisions that affect the quality of service.
> 
> In my area, time and time again I get requests for rides outside the surge area 10+ minutes away while I am sitting in a surge zone. If Uber wants drivers to pick up the customer that is far away then the driver needs to rewarded to do so.
> 
> Instead of upgrading / improving the dispatch system, drivers get timed out or deactivated working a broken system. In my experience, poorly managed companies will blame the employees for their mistakes or poor working conditions. I guess that since I worked in an industry with a completely broken system I have a thick skin when it comes to driving for Uber.
> 
> I can appreciate the OP venting and discussing his frustration, specifically that one driver flipping out is totally uncalled for. However drivers and passengers bickering / pissing on each other does not resolve the issues at hand. I find it laughable that time and time again sh.1t trickles downward.
> 
> For example, all the fines, fees, etc. law enforcement levy against the drivers vs Uber the corporation. Why? The path of least resistance and low hanging fruit I feel come into play.


An equation that parlells our situation :


----------



## tohunt4me

Uber MUST allow the driver partners "SUSTAINABILITY"!
(Ask the " Aussies" how they enjoyed their brief "GLOBALIST" CARBON TAX !)


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Uber_On_Ha :
"If you cancel i get Uber credits..."

You must live on a trust fund or in a locked psychiatric facility.

The REST of us, when we call some type of CAB, actually need to get somewhere.
If i miss my doctors appointment or interview, all the Uber credits in the world arent going to help rectify my missed appointment. 
Therefore, i put forth the notion that you are a grifter, manipulating the system.
You KNOW you are too far away, you DON'T need a ride and you ask for Uber to credit you when the inevitable cancellation is initiated by the driver.

Its sharp, I like it.
...but dont insinuate that you expect Uber to be able to back their lie and send a contractor out into buttsex Idaho when we all know you cant get a cabbie to drive more than 5 miles empty for peanuts, even at actual market prices.
At current UberX prices?
FAHGETABOUTIT.

You have been outed for your scheming multi agenda.


----------



## Uber_On_Ha

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Uber_On_Ha :
> "If you cancel i get Uber credits..."
> 
> You must live on a trust fund or in a locked psychiatric facility.
> 
> The REST of us, when we call some type of CAB, actually need to get somewhere.
> If i miss my doctors appointment or interview, all the Uber credits in the world arent going to help rectify my missed appointment.
> Therefore, i put forth the notion that you are a grifter, manipulating the system.
> You KNOW you are too far away, you DON'T need a ride and you ask for Uber to credit you when the inevitable cancellation is initiated by the driver.
> 
> Its sharp, I like it.
> ...but dont insinuate that you expect Uber to be able to back their lie and send a contractor out into buttsex Idaho when we all know you cant get a cabbie to drive more than 5 miles empty for peanuts, even at actual market prices.
> At current UberX prices?
> FAHGETABOUTIT.
> 
> You have been outed for your scheming multi agenda.


I made it clear I use uber mainly to go to bar/lounges in the city. Sometimes they come and maybe 2-3 times they didn't. I feel like that's a good reimbursement by comping a future bar trip or airport trip or 2 why not?

I am not scheming the system at all, just like uber lied to you, uber lied to me and said uber x was available in my location. Yes, they are available but sometimes they are 10 minutes away and dont want to come. So because of that, I can contact uber and let them know the driver canceled because the ping was too far and they give me about $30 bucks in credits.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Uber_On_Ha said:


> I made it clear I use uber mainly to go to bar/lounges in the city. Sometimes they come and maybe 2-3 times they didn't. I feel like that's a good reimbursement by comping a future bar trip or airport trip or 2 why not?
> 
> I am not scheming the system at all, just like uber lied to you, uber lied to me and said uber x was available in my location. Yes, they are available but sometimes they are 10 minutes away and dont want to come. So because of that, I can contact uber and let them know the driver canceled because the ping was too far and they give me about $30 bucks in credits.


Like I said, nice grift.
Dude, you can't hustle a forum of hustlers.
UberGrift on.


----------



## Greguzzi

Another Uber Driver said:


> 1. If you state that, you must not have worked the City. I have seen more than a few ten minute plus pings on Uber Taxi, UberX and even Lyft, which I just started............or are you a troll?
> 
> 2. There are ways to make a profit at this, if you know what you are doing out here (...and I do). When outside forces make it difficult, you, as the provider, adjust. This can result in difficulties for the consumer, but, if the consumer cares nothing for the provider, why would the consumer expect that the provider would care too much for him, especially when said provider does not wish to render the consumer service at a loss.................which brings me to:
> 
> 3. Did I not state, in the post that you quoted: "...nor can the provider expect him [the consumer] to care...."?................or did you read the post?.....................or, for the third time, are you a troll?


----------



## backstreets-trans

Uber_On_Ha said:


> I made it clear I use uber mainly to go to bar/lounges in the city. Sometimes they come and maybe 2-3 times they didn't. I feel like that's a good reimbursement by comping a future bar trip or airport trip or 2 why not?
> 
> I am not scheming the system at all, just like uber lied to you, uber lied to me and said uber x was available in my location. Yes, they are available but sometimes they are 10 minutes away and dont want to come. So because of that, I can contact uber and let them know the driver canceled because the ping was too far and they give me about $30 bucks in credits.


I like this a lot. The more free rides uber gives away the quicker they burn through their cash. They'll be hitting up investors again for more money. How a business with almost zero overhead can burn through 10 billion is crazy. The Cali lawsuit could bankrupt them. At least I'm hoping.


----------



## Uber_On_Ha

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Like I said, nice grift.
> Dude, you can't hustle a forum of hustlers.
> UberGrift on.


Hustlers don't work for pennies... Therefore there are no hustlers here.


----------



## Ziggy

tohunt4me said:


> Uber MUST allow the driver partners "SUSTAINABILITY"!


Uber thrives on an unsustainable partnership model ... 

How else can you convince sane people to buy a car to make barely enough money to cover car payments and gas?
How else can you convince pax that there is a driver who is always 3 minutes away?
Most full time drivers in my market have either quit and gone back to driving a cab or they are online 100+ hours/week to make the same money they did 4 months ago when they were only online 50 hours/week. Uber only works for the drivers if they are part-time and driving for beer money.


----------



## negeorgia

Ziggy said:


> Uber thrives on an unsustainable partnership model ...
> 
> How else can you convince sane people to buy a car to make barely enough money to cover car payments and gas?
> How else can you convince pax that there is a driver who is always 3 minutes away?
> Most full time drivers in my market have either quit and gone back to driving a cab or they are online 100+ hours/week to make the same money they did 4 months ago when they were only online 50 hours/week. Uber only works for the drivers if they are part-time and driving for beer money.


I would add debt free and can take the good with the bad. Everyone has a different tolerance level of $5/hr, lol


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Uber_On_Ha said:


> Hustlers don't work for pennies... Therefore there are no hustlers here.


Im not and never havebeen an Uber driver.


----------



## Uber_On_Ha

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Im not and never havebeen an Uber driver.


At least you did one thing in life right.


----------



## Slavic Riga

Uber_On_Ha said:


> What's funny is I actually do "when I am in the city". As I stated before I am outside and away from everyone so I understand (as a driver) but as a rider I was told uber was available in my area. So when they are not I send a nice email to uber explaining these and the load my account with credits to use when I am in the city or when a driver does come.
> 
> I had no agenda I was clearly speaking my mind and that will remain the same... QUIT IF YOU DONT LIKE THE RATE, QUIT IF YOU WANT ME TO CANCEL TRIPS BECAUSE YOU REFUSE TO COME BUT DONT WANT TO SCREW UP YOUR ACCEPTANCE RATE BECAUSE I WILL REPORT YOU AND CONTINUE TO USE MY CREDITS AS A CONSUMER AND NOT A STUPID DRIVER!


You are doing it because you need credits to get free rides, & if Uber has not understood your modus operandi of obtaining free rides/credits, then they are colluding with you to make us honest drivers/people to stay on the road so you & Uber can profit.

YOU ARE NOT SPEAKING YOUR MIND, YOU ARE SPEAKING SOMEBODY ELSE'S MIND. 
STOP BEING A FOLLOWER & BE A LEADER.
NEXT TIME - Switch on your app & perform the trip.


----------



## Uber_On_Ha

Slavic Riga said:


> You are doing it because you need credits to get free rides, & if Uber has not understood your modus operandi of obtaining free rides/credits, then they are colluding with you to make us honest drivers/people to stay on the road so you & Uber can profit.
> 
> YOU ARE NOT SPEAKING YOUR MIND, YOU ARE SPEAKING SOMEBODY ELSE'S MIND.
> STOP BEING A FOLLOWER & BE A LEADER.
> NEXT TIME - Switch on your app & perform the trip.


I deleted the driver app and you should too!


----------



## Slavic Riga

Ziggy said:


> I read your post and I did not miss the point where you say drivers should quit; not every driver is in the position to quit ... you were lucky enough to have that option ... but some definitely don't have a safety net. It's great that you tip your driver; however, the issue you're having is that drivers aren't willing to drive out to pick you up. My suggestion of calling the driver to offer them a tip in advance resolves the issue of drivers canceling on you; and should ensure that the driver will come out to p/u. This is not the same as calling Ruby Tuesday ... because you're already at Ruby Tuesday and likely there will be a table for you; however, if you ever go to a really nice restaurant like Ruth's Chris or Uchi and they are jammed packed, you can't get in unless you're on the list ... sometimes slipping the Maitre d' $20 will get you a table and prevent from the embarrassment of telling your date that you need to go to another restaurant.
> 
> So, continue to do it your way ... and you'll continue to get the results you're currently getting.


BRAVO! BRAVO! Well said. Could not have said it better.

Also OP talks about Ruby Tuesday & his waitress. In Uber world the chances of you being paired with the same driver is minimal hence no tips even if the best of service is provided but in Ruby Tuesday if he does not TIP word spreads around the wait staff & they all avoid him like a plague, whom does OP complain to for credits OWNER, MANAGER as all know he is cheap. In bars & restaurants you will see the wait staff again & are forced to TIP either directly or indirectly. In Uber world you are not hence all these cheap a$$h()les take advantage.


----------



## LEAFdriver

Uber_On_Ha said:


> ...... drivers *accept the no tipping policy* when signing up.


I'm sorry....but I'm just _*SICK and TIRED*_ of people making this statement!

I most certainly *DID NOT ACCEPT A 'NO TIPPING POLICY'* when I signed up as a Driver for Uber!!!!!!

There is NOT a 'NO TIPPING POLICY'!

There is *PROPAGANDA* saying "Tipping is not necessary". Those words are put there to CONFUSE the riders into either thinking that:

A) _Tips are included in the fare _
or
B) _Drivers get paid so well that they don't require tips to make a living._

*Both assumptions are FALSE! *

Tipping is 'not required' when you go to Olive Garden, Red Lobster, ETC. But do the servers quit because their customers know that 'tipping is not required'?

NO!

Because most people with a conscience know that servers are paid LESS than minimum wage and it is customary to tip your servers.

Most of our customers have NO CONSCIENCE. Yes, they are truly CHEAPSKATES!

If Uber truly wants to institute a TRUE 'No Tipping Policy'....then they need to drastically raise the rates.

Just like when you hear of restaurants who have a TRUE 'NO TIPPING POLICY'. It is because they have RAISED THE MENU PRICES and ALL employees are paid AT LEAST MINIMUM wage WITH benefits.

In other words:

Uber can NOT '_have its cake and eat it too_!'. Want a 'no tipping policy'? 
Then *raise the rates*. Simple.


----------



## Slavic Riga

Uber_On_Ha said:


> I deleted the driver app and you should too!


I will not delete it, because it keeps in touch with my community of drivers who are decent, honest & hardworking.
You never worked as a driver & never will. Your job is to vet & rat people out. That's what Uber is paying you for.

I do use Uber as a consumer from time to time & want to bring it to your attention that I don't behave like a cheap f>>> like you.


----------



## Slavic Riga

Uber_On_Ha said:


> I made it clear I use uber mainly to go to bar/lounges in the city. Sometimes they come and maybe 2-3 times they didn't. I feel like that's a good reimbursement by comping a future bar trip or airport trip or 2 why not?
> 
> I am not scheming the system at all, just like uber lied to you, uber lied to me and said uber x was available in my location. Yes, they are available but sometimes they are 10 minutes away and dont want to come. So because of that, I can contact uber and let them know the driver canceled because the ping was too far and they give me about $30 bucks in credits.


If another rider does the same, do they get the rewarded the same way in credits. I don't think so, Uber will suspend/blacklist that account stating that person is SCHEMING. Know of a rider who complained about three or four times & account was Blacklisted.

You are definitely a cheap person with no morals, you are not scheming but colluding with Uber. Hence all the 'GRATIS'.


----------



## Greguzzi

LEAFdriver said:


> I'm sorry....but I'm just _*SICK and TIRED*_ of people making this statement!
> 
> I most certainly *DID NOT ACCEPT A 'NO TIPPING POLICY'* when I signed up as a Driver for Uber!!!!!!
> 
> There is NOT a 'NO TIPPING POLICY'!
> 
> There is *PROPAGANDA* saying "Tipping is not necessary". Those words are put there to CONFUSE the riders into either thinking that:
> A) Tips are included in the fare
> or
> B) Drivers get paid so well that they don't require tips to make a living.
> 
> *Both assumptions are FALSE! *
> 
> Tipping is 'not required' when you go to Olive Garden, Red Lobster, ETC. But do the servers quit because their customers know that 'tipping is not required'?
> 
> NO!
> 
> Because most people with a conscience know that servers are paid LESS than minimum wage and it is customary to tip your servers.
> 
> Most of our customers have NO CONSCIENCE. Yes, they are truly CHEAPSKATES!
> 
> If Uber truly wants to institute a TRUE 'No Tipping Policy'....then they need to drastically raise the rates.
> 
> Just like when you hear of restaurants who have a TRUE 'NO TIPPING POLICY'. It is because they have RAISED THE MENU PRICES and ALL employees are paid AT LEAST MINIMUM wage WITH benefits.
> 
> In other words:
> 
> Uber can NOT 'have its cake and eat it too!'. Want a 'no tipping policy'? Then raise the rates. Simple.


Truth. Uber riders revel in their cheapness. Some are corporate execs, but even they almost always act like bottom-feeders.


----------



## tohunt4me

Slavic Riga said:


> BRAVO! BRAVO! Well said. Could not have said it better.
> 
> Also OP talks about Ruby Tuesday & his waitress. In Uber world the chances of you being paired with the same driver is minimal hence no tips even if the best of service is provided but in Ruby Tuesday if he does not TIP word spreads around the wait staff & they all avoid him like a plague, whom does OP complain to for credits OWNER, MANAGER as all know he is cheap. In bars & restaurants you will see the wait staff again & are forced to TIP either directly or indirectly. In Uber world you are not hence all these cheap a$$h()les take advantage.


The restaurant would be spitting on the food.cleaning the urinals with hamburger patties.with no rating stars either.


----------



## hanging in there

Uber_On_Ha said:


> I think what's happening is, Uber is becoming less and less reliable which is horrible because they call cabs unreliable.
> 
> I think they will end up cracking down on the cancelling and I hope they banned drivers that call the pax and tell them to cancel so it wont hit their acceptance rate. If you are not open to picking up a pax within 10 minutes away why the heck are you driving?


It's called "cherry picking". This is one of the methods that "smart" drivers use to maximize their earnings. Taxi drivers can and often do get fired very quickly for that kind of behavior, but with Uber at this time it seems to be, in comparison, more like the "wild, wild west", almost anything goes with little to no repercussions. From a pax standpoint I find it completely unprofessional and repulsive, from a driver standpoint I don't have the guts or the lack of heart to pull off that crap but often wish I did. I am, however, as others have said, seeing a slow return of my taxi business from pax who have had one too many Uber experiences like yours and are "just done with it".


----------



## babalu

Uber_On_Ha said:


> No uber select in my area. I live outside of the city, I only have uber x and sometimes UberSUV (but it's usually 15+ minutes away).
> I understand the rates are really bad now, that's why I stopped driving. But I think drivers should just quit like I did instead of wasting people time and giving uber drivers a bad rep.
> 
> I only did it part time (weekends for the most part) and it wasnt worth it with the rate cuts. I couldn't imagine why people bother doing it full-time and take their problems out on the pax.


Why do you use uber?
There is a TAXI service everywhere in the WORLD.
Maybe you never heard about it but now you did...


----------



## JMBF831

I think the key here is tipping. If a driver already knows there is no incentive for a tip and they will make the same amount of money whether they show up on time and are professional or if they have a dirty car and show up late then why bother with these low rates?

If people weren't so cheap and they tipped good drivers 2 or even 5 then this would never happen. But cheap people ruin things


----------



## tohunt4me

What happens when drivers can't afford to maintain their cars anymore ?
Imagine the press horror stories then !
Uber driver flips after tire blowout on hot summer asphalt ,5 killed.
3 children brought to hospital for hyperthermia after stuck on interstate overpass for 2 hours after their Uber breaks down.
Summer is coming.
Cars will die.


----------



## babalu

tohunt4me said:


> What happens when drivers can't afford to maintain their cars anymore ?
> Imagine the press horror stories then !
> Uber driver flips after tire blowout on hot summer asphalt ,5 killed.
> 3 children brought to hospital for hyperthermia after stuck on interstate overpass for 2 hours after their Uber breaks down.
> Summer is coming.
> Cars will die.


I wonder when this uber illegal (in Canada)
drivers realize this


----------



## Greguzzi

JMBF831 said:


> I think the key here is tipping. If a driver already knows there is no incentive for a tip and they will make the same amount of money whether they show up on time and are professional or if they have a dirty car and show up late then why bother with these low rates?
> 
> If people weren't so cheap and they tipped good drivers 2 or even 5 then this would never happen. But cheap people ruin things


Exactly. You want me to take you somewhere for the minimum fare that I get about half of and still think a tip is included? What are you smoking?


----------



## ChortlingCrison

Uber_On_Ha said:


> Hustlers don't work for pennies... Therefore there are no hustlers here.


So enlighten me, do hustlers work for nickels/dimes instead. Prey tell.


----------



## ChortlingCrison

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Im not and never havebeen an Uber driver.


That's the spirit!!!


----------



## ChortlingCrison

Uber_On_Ha said:


> & get reported and deactivated!


I couldn't be that lucky.


----------



## Mountainsoloist

OP was correct with initial post. All the posted experiences were after multiple rate cuts, and at these rates (They are even lower now) drivers can only make money by being extremely selective about which pings they accept. That is why we call and cancel, simply cancel, or simply ignore the ping. At low rates, drivers lose money on many types of rides due to various sources of non-profitability (minimum fare, deadhead miles, etc.). That was not always the case. When I started driving for Uber, I could pull in $80 per hour while driving at busy times. Many aspects of the gig were different then:

Tipping: Only a handful of people tipped, but many more simply enjoyed the cashless experience. I didn't mind, because I was making more than I could make at a real job (even a good one). Sorry, but I didn't even correct people when they said the tip was included. I was satisfied with the compensation with or without a tip.
Acceptance/cancellations: Many people I knew slept with the app online. If they woke up, they would "Cash in." (Uber's words of course.) If they missed three pings it would log them off with no repercussions. We were almost like independent contractors. I rarely cancelled rides, but I could do so knowing that the trip would be sent to someone else.
Waiting: Guilty, I waited if asked. I didn't screech off at 5:01 for five bucks when I thought I had a thirty dollar fare.
Clientele: I picked up rich people at fancy houses, hotels, bars, and restaurants. They were dressed nicely and smart conversationalists.
During this time period, OP, you would not have experienced the general reluctance drivers currently display in determining whether to pick you up. As we all know, times have changed. Rates have been drastically reduced 3 or more times since then.

The post quickly nosedived into the classic troll concept of "If these rates aren't good enough then quit." As many of us have pointed out, there are many reasons why we can't simply quit. During the golden days of driving for Uber, there was no writing on the wall. It was uncharted territory. To the OP, I applaud you for being in a position to quit when the decline began. Many of us were not so lucky.

There is absolutely no long term proposition for success as an Uber driver, so I generally agree with your recommendation to quit. I encourage every other driver to seek massive self development and find something better. In the meantime, however, these men and women have bills to pay. Uber may have changed the mile and minute rates without so much as a day's notice, but most of our rent, mortgage, and other obligations remain the same.

I hope this summarizes why drivers will still download the app updates and agree to the new rates as required to log on and try to make some money. Please keep that in mind when they try to size up your fare before picking you up.


----------



## R44KDEN

I find all of this rather amusing. I live in a relatively small town. Not a whole lot of UberX cars around. I am the only Black car. As an independent contractor, when I receive a ride request, I call the rider and ask for the destination. Its my car, my time and ultimately my decision as to whether or not I want to accept the ride. I'm perfectly happy with UberBlack rates, so in my case, its not the rate so much, its the utilization of my time and the vehicle. I'm not driving 15-20 mins to pick up someone who only wants to go 3 blocks. 

If the rider asks me to take them to McDonalds or its only a short distance, I decline the ride, and ask the requester to cancel. A person can threaten to report me all they like. I did nothing wrong and I'm perfectly within my rights to decline any ride request. If they dont cancel I simply leave the app going until they do.

I've been driving for a year and have been calling customers for at least 6-months and not one person has contacted me from Uber.


----------



## NASCAR1991

Uber_On_Ha said:


> Here's my experience from using uber.....
> 
> Dec 2015
> #1 ordered a uber, received an alert that the driver is 10 mins away. Fine, I wait about 4-5 minutes and receive a call from the driver asking me to cancel because he's too far and traffic is really bad at 8PM at night. Okay fine, I'll just request another driver...
> #2 ordered a uber, driver accepts and she's less than 7 minutes away. Five minutes in I decided to wait by the front door for her arrival. Only to receive a call from her saying she ran out of gas, so cancel the trip.
> Now I am pissed and just decided against drinks tonight and just drive my car instead.
> 
> Feb 2016
> Ordered a uber driver, he accepted and started going the opposite way, I call him and received no answer. I noticed about 3-4 minutes later that he canceled the trip.
> 
> Valentines day I ordered a uber for my mom. I reserved a nice spa for her, she lives a few towns over so I requested a uber for her. I called the driver to let her know it will be my mom instead of me and which entrance to pick her up from because she works at a hospital only to be yelled at. The driver starts saying "I am on my way, there's no need to call me". I try to explain that I was only trying to help and she says "You know what just cancel the trip I don't have time for this shit." Umm yeah I am definitely canceling the trip, its not my fault you're spending valentines day ubering instead of wooing your boyfriend.
> 
> My last experience came from last night. I was out of town and requested a uber to take me to the airport. The driver calls me as soon as he accepted it. He asked "Where are you going?". I tell him the airport and he says "I dont do airport runs, please cancel"
> 
> WTF
> 
> It seems like drivers want to cancel more than they want to make trips.


Because we choosy now. We only take what makes us most


----------



## shiftydrake

I agree with twofiddymile I have never been an Uber driver and I never will I am on here for a laugh ever now and then I actually think it's hilarious when people don't take rides offered then complain about not making any money.......you get paid to transport people there is no minimum wage with this job you are contracted workers if you don't like terms of contract..... Don't do it most taxi drivers understand this and probably sitting here reading the posts and laughing cuz WE know what it's like but we STILL do it....why? Because we know we are NOT illegal unregulated vehicles that think we are above the law....Uber believes they are and sooner or later the law makers will realize that and Uber will have to conform or fold....I believe they will fold


----------



## uber strike

Uber_On_Ha said:


> Here's my experience from using uber.....
> 
> Dec 2015
> #1 ordered a uber, received an alert that the driver is 10 mins away. Fine, I wait about 4-5 minutes and receive a call from the driver asking me to cancel because he's too far and traffic is really bad at 8PM at night. Okay fine, I'll just request another driver...
> #2 ordered a uber, driver accepts and she's less than 7 minutes away. Five minutes in I decided to wait by the front door for her arrival. Only to receive a call from her saying she ran out of gas, so cancel the trip.
> Now I am pissed and just decided against drinks tonight and just drive my car instead.
> 
> Feb 2016
> Ordered a uber driver, he accepted and started going the opposite way, I call him and received no answer. I noticed about 3-4 minutes later that he canceled the trip.
> 
> Valentines day I ordered a uber for my mom. I reserved a nice spa for her, she lives a few towns over so I requested a uber for her. I called the driver to let her know it will be my mom instead of me and which entrance to pick her up from because she works at a hospital only to be yelled at. The driver starts saying "I am on my way, there's no need to call me". I try to explain that I was only trying to help and she says "You know what just cancel the trip I don't have time for this shit." Umm yeah I am definitely canceling the trip, its not my fault you're spending valentines day ubering instead of wooing your boyfriend.
> 
> My last experience came from last night. I was out of town and requested a uber to take me to the airport. The driver calls me as soon as he accepted it. He asked "Where are you going?". I tell him the airport and he says "I dont do airport runs, please cancel"
> 
> WTF
> 
> It seems like drivers want to cancel more than they want to make trips.


accolades to these drivers. i see drivers are getting smarter. far away pick ups are dead miles. even the 7 min pick up can be far away if you are hoping on the freeway to get to pax. that 7 minute trip can be over 5 miles on the freeway. more than 4 miles is way too many dead miles.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

Uber_On_Ha said:


> I think what's happening is, Uber is becoming less and less reliable which is horrible because they call cabs unreliable.
> 
> I think they will end up cracking down on the cancelling and I hope they banned drivers that call the pax and tell them to cancel so it wont hit their acceptance rate. If you are not open to picking up a pax within 10 minutes away why the heck are you driving?


10 minutes can be a fairly long distance, might have to burn a buck's worth of gas, and the passenger might only be going 6 blocks. Considering the low rates of compensation and the lack of tips, a driver is looking for a closer passenger. The rules about canceling trips and acceptance rates, etc., that all just part of the Uber platform, why would they ban someone automatically for doing something which is allowed?


----------



## I_Like_Spam

Uber_On_Ha said:


> WTF
> 
> It seems like drivers want to cancel more than they want to make trips.


Unfortunately, the Uber platform doesn't really give the drivers much information about the trip, before it asks the driver to accept. You'll have this kind of thing.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

tohunt4me said:


> I have 98% acceptance rate.
> Only recently do I not accept drunks who aren't at the pin drop and can't speak well enough to say where they are.I feel bad about denying service to even them.
> They are the ones who need it the most.


As a cab driver, I refused people who were too drunk to ride, and didn't feel bad about it at all. And I didn't own the vehicle.

I went to pick up a rider at a North Side bar who could barely stand up and barely speak when I asked him where he was going, and immediately refused him. I told the bartender he got the man in that condition, he can drive him home.

Allowing people to get sick in your private car just isn't good policy, you might need the vehicle to drive your mum to the eye doctor or your kids to a little league game, and it is a pain to have to clean the car even if you collect a cleaning fee from the passenger.


----------



## shiftydrake

That is one thing I never understood about Uber....... I mean I own my own cab but still I refuse many times if I don't feel like dealing with rude,overly intoxicated,rude,belligerent, any reason at all but still if someone gets sick in my car I tell them BEFORE we leave "you get sick I charge you at least $200 cuz you will create hazmat in my car and knock me out for the night" and 99% of time that scares them sober...,.....but then again all it takes is 1 time


----------



## Superunknown

Mountainsoloist said:


> OP was correct with initial post. All the posted experiences were after multiple rate cuts, and at these rates (They are even lower now) drivers can only make money by being extremely selective about which pings they accept. That is why we call and cancel, simply cancel, or simply ignore the ping. At low rates, drivers lose money on many types of rides due to various sources of non-profitability (minimum fare, deadhead miles, etc.). That was not always the case. When I started driving for Uber, I could pull in $80 per hour while driving at busy times. Many aspects of the gig were different then:
> 
> Tipping: Only a handful of people tipped, but many more simply enjoyed the cashless experience. I didn't mind, because I was making more than I could make at a real job (even a good one). Sorry, but I didn't even correct people when they said the tip was included. I was satisfied with the compensation with or without a tip.
> Acceptance/cancellations: Many people I knew slept with the app online. If they woke up, they would "Cash in." (Uber's words of course.) If they missed three pings it would log them off with no repercussions. We were almost like independent contractors. I rarely cancelled rides, but I could do so knowing that the trip would be sent to someone else.
> Waiting: Guilty, I waited if asked. I didn't screech off at 5:01 for five bucks when I thought I had a thirty dollar fare.
> Clientele: I picked up rich people at fancy houses, hotels, bars, and restaurants. They were dressed nicely and smart conversationalists.
> During this time period, OP, you would not have experienced the general reluctance drivers currently display in determining whether to pick you up. As we all know, times have changed. Rates have been drastically reduced 3 or more times since then.
> 
> The post quickly nosedived into the classic troll concept of "If these rates aren't good enough then quit." As many of us have pointed out, there are many reasons why we can't simply quit. During the golden days of driving for Uber, there was no writing on the wall. It was uncharted territory. To the OP, I applaud you for being in a position to quit when the decline began. Many of us were not so lucky.
> 
> There is absolutely no long term proposition for success as an Uber driver, so I generally agree with your recommendation to quit. I encourage every other driver to seek massive self development and find something better. In the meantime, however, these men and women have bills to pay. Uber may have changed the mile and minute rates without so much as a day's notice, but most of our rent, mortgage, and other obligations remain the same.
> 
> I hope this summarizes why drivers will still download the app updates and agree to the new rates as required to log on and try to make some money. Please keep that in mind when they try to size up your fare before picking you up.


Very well said.


----------



## Finnegan

Yup, not surprised to hear this.
You get what you pay for.
If Uber wants to pay crap wages,
they'll get crap drivers and crappy cars.

On the bright side, simple,punctual service
gets five stars, and sometimes a tip.... Because
simple punctual service has become so rare.


----------



## Ripple Driver

After the last rate cut I started calling every pax to get thier destination. If they were too far away I told them to cancel or they could pay cash up front. Pissed off a lot of people before I finally stopped driving.


----------



## Dodge Uber

Just in case you haven't seen it, I heard a passenger talking about it so I logged on and checked myself. Uber now let's passenger give a reason for cancelling and most blame the driver.


----------



## bard1290

Disgusted Driver said:


> Have you looked at what the rates are? No surprise, in the race to the bottom Uber has arrived with a cheap crappy ride. You are welcome! Try going Uber Select if they have it in your area.


I am a Uber select in my town. We are definitely taken advantage of by the parent company. They feel is acceptable for select to go pick up a fare 20 minutes away. For me, that is just too many dead miles.

it is sad and pathetic that the company has taken the position that the problem is the driver and not their policies.


----------



## NachonCheeze

shiftydrake said:


> I agree with twofiddymile I have never been an Uber driver and I never will I am on here for a laugh ever now and then I actually think it's hilarious when people don't take rides offered then complain about not making any money.......you get paid to transport people there is no minimum wage with this job you are contracted workers if you don't like terms of contract..... Don't do it most taxi drivers understand this and probably sitting here reading the posts and laughing cuz WE know what it's like but we STILL do it....why? Because we know we are NOT illegal unregulated vehicles that think we are above the law....Uber believes they are and sooner or later the law makers will realize that and Uber will have to conform or fold....I believe they will fold


"illegal, blah blah blah"...... The taxi business is just legalized BS with protectionism set up to keep others out and gouge the customer. While the taxi business may have the "legal" high ground, morally ...I dont think so.

For those that cannot understand: The complaint about "not making money" is referring to making a PROFIT not just Revenue. If a business makes a million dollars in Revenue but COGS is $999,999 my PROFIT is $1.00. So of course us fUber drivers are not going to take rides that MAKE NO PROFIT. Do you really not understand this????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Another Uber Driver

I_Like_Spam said:


> I went to pick up a rider at a North Side bar who could barely stand up and barely speak when I asked him where he was going, and immediately refused him. I told the bartender he got the man in that condition, he can drive him home.


Do you not just hate the dump jobs that these bars, restaurants and hotels try to pull on hackers? They have a problem, so instead of calling the police who are trained to deal with obmoxious drunks, loonbird whack-jobs and smelly homeless people, they call or hail the cab and try to dump the problem on the cab driver. The excuse for not calling the police is that they do not want their "problem" to have any "problems". Funny, they do not seem to care if the cab driver has any problems, now do they?

The majority of the dump jobs here come from hotels. When a doorman tries to dump one of his "problems" on me, I tell him that he can call one of his cab or limousine buddies to whom he sells all of those Dulles Airport trips and charge that driver ten dollars for the "privilege" of taking care of his "problem".

To bs sure, there were some gin mills (as well as one or two boutique hotels) that, as both dispatcher and driver, I used to "help out" with their "problems". These fine establishments used to hold the "acceptable" customers for us, did not sell the good trips (in the case of the boutique hotels) and would pony up some money if one of their "problems" burned a driver. Sadly, the managers of those establishments have retired or moved on and what has taken their places does not understand anything, or if they do, they do not care.


----------



## ChortlingCrison

Another Uber Driver said:


> Do you not just hate the dump jobs that these bars, restaurants and hotels try to pull on hackers? They have a problem, so instead of calling the police who are trained to deal with obmoxious drunks, loonbird whack-jobs and smelly homeless people, they call or hail the cab and try to dump the problem on the cab driver. The excuse for not calling the police is that they do not want their "problem" to have any "problems". Funny, they do not seem to care if the cab driver has any problems, now do they?
> 
> The majority of the dump jobs here come from hotels. When a doorman tries to dump one of his "problems" on me, I tell him that he can call one of his cab or limousine buddies to whom he sells all of those Dulles Airport trips and charge that driver ten dollars for the "privilege" of taking care of his "problem".
> 
> To bs sure, there were some gin mills (as well as one or two boutique hotels) that, as both dispatcher and driver, I used to "help out" with their "problems". These fine establishments used to hold the "acceptable" customers for us, did not sell the good trips (in the case of the boutique hotels) and would pony up some money if one of their "problems" burned a driver. Sadly, the managers of those establishments have retired or moved on and what has taken their places does not understand anything, or if they do, they do not care.


Good points. The drunktanks fill up pretty fast and so the cops dump the responsibility on the bartenders, who in turn, dump them on us.


----------



## Friendly Jack

Uber_On_Ha said:


> QUIT IF YOU DONT LIKE THE RATE......AND NOT A STUPID DRIVER!


It is quite interesting to me that you feel justified telling (stupid) drivers to quit if they don't like the rate, but you continue to use Uber even though you don't like the service you are getting from stupid drivers. Does that make you a stupid rider?


----------



## Greguzzi

Dodge Uber said:


> Just in case you haven't seen it, I heard a passenger talking about it so I logged on and checked myself. Uber now let's passenger give a reason for cancelling and most blame the driver.
> 
> View attachment 34063


Yes, that's been there for a while, now, but it doesn't matter, anyway. Uber counts all cancellations against the driver's cancellation rate, no matter who did the canceling. Uber knows that that is not fair, but they also don't give a shit because drivers are expendable and replaceable:



http://imgur.com/HZpy9MF


----------



## ChortlingCrison

Friendly Jack said:


> It is quite interesting to me that you feel justified telling (stupid) drivers to quit if they don't like the rate, but you continue to use Uber even though you don't like the service you are getting from stupid drivers. Does that make you a stupid rider?


uberhaha would make a great CSR, with responses like that. That's pretty much Travis' message to drivers.


----------



## Guest

Uber_On_Ha said:


> Here's my experience from using uber.....
> 
> Dec 2015
> #1 ordered a uber, received an alert that the driver is 10 mins away. Fine, I wait about 4-5 minutes and receive a call from the driver asking me to cancel because he's too far and traffic is really bad at 8PM at night. Okay fine, I'll just request another driver...
> #2 ordered a uber, driver accepts and she's less than 7 minutes away. Five minutes in I decided to wait by the front door for her arrival. Only to receive a call from her saying she ran out of gas, so cancel the trip.
> Now I am pissed and just decided against drinks tonight and just drive my car instead.
> 
> Feb 2016
> Ordered a uber driver, he accepted and started going the opposite way, I call him and received no answer. I noticed about 3-4 minutes later that he canceled the trip.
> 
> Valentines day I ordered a uber for my mom. I reserved a nice spa for her, she lives a few towns over so I requested a uber for her. I called the driver to let her know it will be my mom instead of me and which entrance to pick her up from because she works at a hospital only to be yelled at. The driver starts saying "I am on my way, there's no need to call me". I try to explain that I was only trying to help and she says "You know what just cancel the trip I don't have time for this shit." Umm yeah I am definitely canceling the trip, its not my fault you're spending valentines day ubering instead of wooing your boyfriend.
> 
> My last experience came from last night. I was out of town and requested a uber to take me to the airport. The driver calls me as soon as he accepted it. He asked "Where are you going?". I tell him the airport and he says "I dont do airport runs, please cancel"
> 
> WTF
> 
> It seems like drivers want to cancel more than they want to make trips.


If a driver tells you to cancel i would recommend not doing it. They are doing it because cancelations on their end could be trouble if done often. The main reason is cause you'll get charged and they get paid the entire minimum fare.

That being said i am gulity of cancelling if i am on the highway going the opposite direction and traffic is heavy but only when i am way out of my normal area...but with many drivers in my city and being a busy time i make a quick judgement. I have gotten canceled on almost as many times.

But i never call the customer to ask them anything other than location. And if I was called by an uber driver for anything else i would be expecting bad service.

Do you check the drvers rating i wonder....my city has great community has passengers and drivers.....but this was good to know how i might have made someone feel from canceling and will think about that aspect from now on.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Friendly Jack said:


> It is quite interesting to me that you feel justified telling (stupid) drivers to quit if they don't like the rate, but you continue to use Uber even though you don't like the service you are getting from stupid drivers. Does that make you a stupid rider?


........................

not necessarily, but it does necessarily make him a troll....................



Greguzzi said:


> Uber knows that that is not fair,


"Uber" and "fair' _*are*_ mutually destructive terms.............in more ways than one...............


----------



## ChortlingCrison

Riders shouldn't be complaining one IOta, about uber/lyft service. Not with the rates so low. It's funny now they are complaining about same things they've complained about with the traditional cab services.


----------



## Dodge Uber

Greguzzi said:


> Yes, that's been there for a while, now, but it doesn't matter, anyway. Uber counts all cancellations against the driver's cancellation rate, no matter who did the canceling. Uber knows that that is not fair, but they also don't give a shit because drivers are expendable and replaceable:
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/HZpy9MF


That is the worst uber support message I've ever seen


----------



## ChortlingCrison

Dodge Uber said:


> That is the worst uber support message I've ever seen


Either that or the one that explains how the rate cuts increase rides and therefore more money.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

ChortlingCrison said:


> Riders shouldn't be complaining one IOta, about uber/lyft service. Not with the rates so low. It's funny now they are complaining about same things they've complained about with the traditional cab services.


Cause the logistics are identical once all is said.
People want what they cant ever have, which is their own private driver from anywhere to anywhere at anytime at rock bottom prices in nice cars.
They cant, its just not feasible. 
You cant hail an Uber on Mt Washington, or in the middle of Death Valley. 
No one is going more than a few miles for a minimum fare.
I wish some of these pax would sue Uber for this big lie.


----------



## Guest

Uber_On_Ha said:


> I think what's happening is, Uber is becoming less and less reliable which is horrible because they call cabs unreliable.
> 
> I think they will end up cracking down on the cancelling and I hope they banned drivers that call the pax and tell them to cancel so it wont hit their acceptance rate. If you are not open to picking up a pax within 10 minutes away why the heck are you driving?


 10 minutes away goes both ways cause i have gotten canceled on halfway there and recieved nothing. Or going far away for a short trip can be frustrating some drivers like it has me a few times.

They did give drivers a bonus for high accpetance rates when the fares reduced but that has dissapeared. Also a surge close by could affect a pax just outside of area..

But i do agree about calling the customer to ask there destinations is worthy of banishment.....I will cancel less after seeing the unreliable tag


----------



## ChortlingCrison

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Cause the logistics are identical once all is said.
> People want what they cant ever have, which is their own private driver from anywhere to anywhere at anytime at rock bottom prices in nice cars.
> They cant, its just not feasible.
> You cant hail an Uber on Mt Washington, or in the middle of Death Valley.
> No one is going more than a few miles for a minimum fare.
> I wish some of these pax would sue Uber for this big lie.


I agree completely. But as far the middle of death valley, I think that's where ubers final destination will be.


----------



## USArmy31B30

Uber_On_Ha said:


> Here's my experience from using uber.....
> 
> Dec 2015
> #1 ordered a uber, received an alert that the driver is 10 mins away. Fine, I wait about 4-5 minutes and receive a call from the driver asking me to cancel because he's too far and traffic is really bad at 8PM at night. Okay fine, I'll just request another driver...
> #2 ordered a uber, driver accepts and she's less than 7 minutes away. Five minutes in I decided to wait by the front door for her arrival. Only to receive a call from her saying she ran out of gas, so cancel the trip.
> Now I am pissed and just decided against drinks tonight and just drive my car instead.
> 
> Feb 2016
> Ordered a uber driver, he accepted and started going the opposite way, I call him and received no answer. I noticed about 3-4 minutes later that he canceled the trip.
> 
> Valentines day I ordered a uber for my mom. I reserved a nice spa for her, she lives a few towns over so I requested a uber for her. I called the driver to let her know it will be my mom instead of me and which entrance to pick her up from because she works at a hospital only to be yelled at. The driver starts saying "I am on my way, there's no need to call me". I try to explain that I was only trying to help and she says "You know what just cancel the trip I don't have time for this shit." Umm yeah I am definitely canceling the trip, its not my fault you're spending valentines day ubering instead of wooing your boyfriend.
> 
> My last experience came from last night. I was out of town and requested a uber to take me to the airport. The driver calls me as soon as he accepted it. He asked "Where are you going?". I tell him the airport and he says "I dont do airport runs, please cancel"
> 
> WTF
> 
> It seems like drivers want to cancel more than they want to make trips.


Because it cost US DRIVERS money to pick you up! And with these rates WE ARE LOSING money driving to you when you are 10-15 minutes away!!! This is UBER's fault with the constant RATE CUTS and pairing us with a pax who's far away when there's drivers closer.

You want us to pick you up? Then compensate for it! If you are in a hurry and the driver is 10-15 mins away tell the driver to start the trip (assuming he has waze locked in to your pick up location) this way we are not losing MONEY!!!

The worse thing that could happen is to drive 10-15 mins to your pick up location then you are going 10 mins away and DO NOT TIP... Thank You does not pay the bills!!!

Take a cab, wait long wait times and pay A LOT MORE!!!


----------



## Another Uber Driver

ChortlingCrison said:


> But as far the middle of death valley, I think that's where ubers final destination will be.


If that happens to UberX, I might not complain. I would be somewhat less than delighted to see it happen to Uber Taxi, though.


----------



## ChortlingCrison

Another Uber Driver said:


> If that happens to UberX, I might not complain. I would be somewhat less than delighted to see it happen to Uber Taxi, though.


Yeah even the upscale uber services like select/black/plus etc detest them.


----------



## Reversoul

Uber_On_Ha said:


> Here's my experience from using uber.....
> 
> Dec 2015
> #1 ordered a uber, received an alert that the driver is 10 mins away. Fine, I wait about 4-5 minutes and receive a call from the driver asking me to cancel because he's too far and traffic is really bad at 8PM at night. Okay fine, I'll just request another driver...
> #2 ordered a uber, driver accepts and she's less than 7 minutes away. Five minutes in I decided to wait by the front door for her arrival. Only to receive a call from her saying she ran out of gas, so cancel the trip.
> Now I am pissed and just decided against drinks tonight and just drive my car instead.
> 
> Feb 2016
> Ordered a uber driver, he accepted and started going the opposite way, I call him and received no answer. I noticed about 3-4 minutes later that he canceled the trip.
> 
> Valentines day I ordered a uber for my mom. I reserved a nice spa for her, she lives a few towns over so I requested a uber for her. I called the driver to let her know it will be my mom instead of me and which entrance to pick her up from because she works at a hospital only to be yelled at. The driver starts saying "I am on my way, there's no need to call me". I try to explain that I was only trying to help and she says "You know what just cancel the trip I don't have time for this shit." Umm yeah I am definitely canceling the trip, its not my fault you're spending valentines day ubering instead of wooing your boyfriend.
> 
> My last experience came from last night. I was out of town and requested a uber to take me to the airport. The driver calls me as soon as he accepted it. He asked "Where are you going?". I tell him the airport and he says "I dont do airport runs, please cancel"
> 
> WTF
> 
> It seems like drivers want to cancel more than they want to make trips.


I'm calling BS. I never trust new members when they come on here with these crazy stories.

How do we know you don't work for a rival ride share company or if you're a cab driver?

Maybe u are telling the truth, but it seems like you're trolling.

Sorry, if I'm wrong.


----------



## ChortlingCrison

Reversoul said:


> I'm calling BS. I never trust new members when they come on here with these crazy stories.
> 
> How do we know you don't work for a rival ride share company or if you're a cab driver?
> 
> Maybe u are telling the truth, but it seems like you're trolling.
> 
> Sorry, if I'm wrong.


Even the trolls cant stand uberhaha.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Reversoul said:


> it seems like you're trolling.


That makes two of us who suspect that.........................



ChortlingCrison said:


> Even the trolls cant stand uberhaha.


.......make it three.........................


----------



## Micmac

Uber_On_Ha said:


> Here's my experience from using uber.....
> 
> Dec 2015
> #1 ordered a uber, received an alert that the driver is 10 mins away. Fine, I wait about 4-5 minutes and receive a call from the driver asking me to cancel because he's too far and traffic is really bad at 8PM at night. Okay fine, I'll just request another driver...
> #2 ordered a uber, driver accepts and she's less than 7 minutes away. Five minutes in I decided to wait by the front door for her arrival. Only to receive a call from her saying she ran out of gas, so cancel the trip.
> Now I am pissed and just decided against drinks tonight and just drive my car instead.
> 
> Feb 2016
> Ordered a uber driver, he accepted and started going the opposite way, I call him and received no answer. I noticed about 3-4 minutes later that he canceled the trip.
> 
> Valentines day I ordered a uber for my mom. I reserved a nice spa for her, she lives a few towns over so I requested a uber for her. I called the driver to let her know it will be my mom instead of me and which entrance to pick her up from because she works at a hospital only to be yelled at. The driver starts saying "I am on my way, there's no need to call me". I try to explain that I was only trying to help and she says "You know what just cancel the trip I don't have time for this shit." Umm yeah I am definitely canceling the trip, its not my fault you're spending valentines day ubering instead of wooing your boyfriend.
> 
> My last experience came from last night. I was out of town and requested a uber to take me to the airport. The driver calls me as soon as he accepted it. He asked "Where are you going?". I tell him the airport and he says "I dont do airport runs, please cancel"
> 
> WTF
> 
> It seems like drivers want to cancel more than they want to make trips.


If you guys know that rates are unfair why you guys don't tip ?


----------



## ChortlingCrison

Micmac said:


> If you guys know that rates are unfair why you guys don't tip ?


It's because uber says the tip is included in the fare (which is BS of course)


----------



## KekeLo

LondonONTdriver said:


> Lower and lower pay. Don't expect much at these rates. In fact I would expect cabs to make a comback. They certainly are in my city they are winning the war against Uber slowly...


At first, my city was saturated with Uber driver, but now, I see cab drivers everywhere, and there's no Uber drivers. It also surges here all the time, now.


----------



## painfreepc

Uber_On_Ha said:


> Here's my experience from using uber.....
> 
> Dec 2015
> #1 ordered a uber, received an alert that the driver is 10 mins away. Fine, I wait about 4-5 minutes and receive a call from the driver asking me to cancel because he's too far and traffic is really bad at 8PM at night. Okay fine, I'll just request another driver...
> #2 ordered a uber, driver accepts and she's less than 7 minutes away. Five minutes in I decided to wait by the front door for her arrival. Only to receive a call from her saying she ran out of gas, so cancel the trip.
> Now I am pissed and just decided against drinks tonight and just drive my car instead.
> 
> Feb 2016
> Ordered a uber driver, he accepted and started going the opposite way, I call him and received no answer. I noticed about 3-4 minutes later that he canceled the trip.
> 
> Valentines day I ordered a uber for my mom. I reserved a nice spa for her, she lives a few towns over so I requested a uber for her. I called the driver to let her know it will be my mom instead of me and which entrance to pick her up from because she works at a hospital only to be yelled at. The driver starts saying "I am on my way, there's no need to call me". I try to explain that I was only trying to help and she says "You know what just cancel the trip I don't have time for this shit." Umm yeah I am definitely canceling the trip, its not my fault you're spending valentines day ubering instead of wooing your boyfriend.
> 
> My last experience came from last night. I was out of town and requested a uber to take me to the airport. The driver calls me as soon as he accepted it. He asked "Where are you going?". I tell him the airport and he says "I dont do airport runs, please cancel"
> 
> WTF
> 
> It seems like drivers want to cancel more than they want to make trips.


Can't have a race to the bottom and still get great service, Uber fare in the IE is now $0.64 per mile with ETA's up to 30+ minutes, I only do the IE if surges and it surges a lot, because many drivers work the OC & LA markets, but even at surge the fare is still most of the time less than LA or OC,

Even in LA the fare without surge is a joke, just did LAX to downtown LA fare = $17.00, can't make a living at rock bottom fares, don't get mad, you getting what you pay for,

You unhappy tell Uber to up the fares,
At $1.49 per mile and $0.29 cent per minute, I will stop cancelling..

What's going on in the IE should be Criminal.. many client in IE not getting picked up from both uber and lyft because no drivers are available,

I do nearly $50 to $100 per week in passenger referrals for Uber I feel like I've done all this for nothing if no drivers are available for pickup they will stop requesting.


----------



## phillipzx3

tohunt4me said:


> You should have reported the driver who yelled on the phone.
> We don't need him.


We? You're an independent contractor with no employees. There is no "we" in Uber other than the capital investors, of which you are not.


----------



## painfreepc

Uber_On_Ha said:


> Here's my experience from using uber.....
> 
> Dec 2015
> #1 ordered a uber, received an alert that the driver is 10 mins away. Fine, I wait about 4-5 minutes and receive a call from the driver asking me to cancel because he's too far and traffic is really bad at 8PM at night. Okay fine, I'll just request another driver...
> #2 ordered a uber, driver accepts and she's less than 7 minutes away. Five minutes in I decided to wait by the front door for her arrival. Only to receive a call from her saying she ran out of gas, so cancel the trip.
> Now I am pissed and just decided against drinks tonight and just drive my car instead.
> 
> Feb 2016
> Ordered a uber driver, he accepted and started going the opposite way, I call him and received no answer. I noticed about 3-4 minutes later that he canceled the trip.
> 
> Valentines day I ordered a uber for my mom. I reserved a nice spa for her, she lives a few towns over so I requested a uber for her. I called the driver to let her know it will be my mom instead of me and which entrance to pick her up from because she works at a hospital only to be yelled at. The driver starts saying "I am on my way, there's no need to call me". I try to explain that I was only trying to help and she says "You know what just cancel the trip I don't have time for this shit." Umm yeah I am definitely canceling the trip, its not my fault you're spending valentines day ubering instead of wooing your boyfriend.
> 
> My last experience came from last night. I was out of town and requested a uber to take me to the airport. The driver calls me as soon as he accepted it. He asked "Where are you going?". I tell him the airport and he says "I dont do airport runs, please cancel"
> 
> WTF
> 
> It seems like drivers want to cancel more than they want to make trips.


You are a total and complete 100% hypocrite, you admit prices are way too low to make a profit, but yet still you think it's okay for you to pay dirt bottom prices and expect VIP service..

You would not expect a five-star dinner with wine from Del Taco or Jack in the Box, but you want VIP limo service from Uber at crack w**** prices..


----------



## gekko1323

Uber_On_Ha said:


> Every driver must agree to the new rate, if not they don't have to drive, it's as simple as that.
> 
> Why drive if you are not happy with the rate? That makes no sense.
> 
> You act as Uber is forcing you to drive at this rate lol, its a choice!


What YOU don't understand is that as independent contractors, we can choose to accept or deny any ride we choose. Why continue driving? Simple! In order to effectuate CHANGE, we as drivers, need to resort to these guerrilla tactics to achieve our goal. Action will bring about CHANGE. Just as our forefathers revolted against Britain, and the Teamsters united the workers, we must strike back at the Uber Machine. Here in South Florida, fully HALF of my pings are for pool rides. I reject every single one. Why? Because Uber is ripping us off on the pool rides. They charge the riders full pool rates for each one but then only report HALF of this to us. So we get paid our percentage based on HALF of what Uber charged. If Uber does not abide by their original "contract" with us, why should WE? The other day I had a pool request from Lauderdale by the Sea to South Beach. The first rider was a 35 mile leg (South Point), the second rider was a 29 mile leg (Bayside Marketplace). The whole trip took 68 minutes (crazy traffic). You want to know how much I got paid for the whole ball of wax? $27.24! DO YOU WANT TO EXPLAIN THAT? $27.24 !!! So you know what? NO PROBLEM. I don't do pools anymore. I urge EVERYONE to do the same.


----------



## Uber10k

I can't believe how embarrassing this must be for uncle uber. Wouldn't you think these morons at the top would offer drivers a better deal to keep their company name going in a positive direction? I hope uncle uber gets buried and some other company takes over and treats drivers with a little more respect.


----------



## Micmac

ChortlingCrison said:


> It's because uber says the tip is included in the fare (which is BS of course)





Uber10k said:


> I can't believe how embarrassing this must be for uncle uber. Wouldn't you think these morons at the top would offer drivers a better deal to keep their company name going in a positive direction? I hope uncle uber gets buried and some other company takes over and treats drivers with a little more respect.


Most of those drivers are A$$wholes why don't they shut the app for couple hours and demand higher wages!!!


----------



## gekko1323

Uber_On_Ha said:


> Maybe you missed the point where I stated if drivers didnt like the rates they should quit like me....So that means you also missed the part where I said I tip my driver. Also, I am not going to call anyone and tell them in advance I am going to tip them so they can provide a better service. I will tip once I receive the servive.. Thats like calling Ruby Tuesday and asking for my waitress in advance and telling her "Oh you better treat me nice because I am going to tip you".
> 
> Please..... you give great service and you get a great tip!


Just because YOU decided to quit because of the rates, doesn't give you the right to presume that everyone else should quit. WHO THE HELL ARE YOU TO PASS JUDGEMENT? Everyone has their own agenda. Your agenda is to "hoard" credits like a little coupon *****. Others may want to fight back against the MACHINE. You are the type that conforms and cowers under oppression and yet expects others to fight your battles for you. You want to reap the rewards without risk.

Also, your "Ruby Tuesday" analogy is not valid. You TRAVEL to Ruby Tuesday and your waitress is there, she doesn't have a choice. She doesn't come to your house to perform her service. If there were 100 waitresses around your house (on call), then your analogy would be valid.

Now, go get your shine box...


----------



## RichR

Uber_On_Ha said:


> drivers accept the no tipping policy when signing up


Unless they've been riders or heard about it somewhere else (like Ashton Kutcher {SPIT}), drivers wouldn't know about "the no tipping policy" until _after_ they sign up. The driver agreement says nothing about accepting or declining tips.



Ziggy said:


> BTW ... Uber doesn't care if pax are pissed off


Of course Uber cares if (too many) pax are pissed off. Pax = revenues. Drivers = expenses. Drivers are (or were) a dime-a-dozen commodity. While new drivers are signing up and going online in numbers to meet the demand for rides, Uber can afford to deactivate the worst of the "problem" drivers-those behaving worse than the typical Uber driver in their area. If the supply of new drivers starts to dry up, Uber is stuck with more of what they already have. Then, the pax get pissed, Uber's revenues go soft, and they crank up the ad budget. It's a balancing act. You'd think they'd raise rates to attract and keep drivers (and pax) happy. But that assumes Uber's in this for the long haul. Maybe Uber sees no future in ridesharing and plans to milk the last drop out of it before moving on to the Next Big Thing.



backstreets-trans said:


> They'll be hitting up investors again for more money.


If so, let's hope Ash-hole Kutcher takes out second and third mortgages on his house/s.



painfreepc said:


> At $1.49 per mile and $0.29 cent per minute, I will stop cancelling.


I wonder what the pax map would look like if Uber raised rates. Just imagine the sudden crowd of drivers.



phillipzx3 said:


> We? You're an independent contractor with no employees. There is no "we" in Uber other than the capital investors, of which you are not.


The other "we" is all of us independent contractors on the system. Every a-wipe who goes online and treats the pax like sh*t is ruining the brand for the rest of us (yes, with Uber's help). Like it or not, from the pax POV, we drivers _are _Uber. All of us.


----------



## UberLaLa

I_Like_Spam said:


> As a cab driver, I refused people who were too drunk to ride, and didn't feel bad about it at all. And I didn't own the vehicle.
> 
> I went to pick up a rider at a North Side bar who could barely stand up and barely speak when I asked him where he was going, and immediately refused him. I told the bartender he got the man in that condition, he can drive him home.
> 
> Allowing people to get sick in your private car just isn't good policy, you might need the vehicle to drive your mum to the eye doctor or your kids to a little league game, and it is a pain to have to clean the car even if you collect a cleaning fee from the passenger.


He's lucky you did not call (or maybe not) 911 and report a _Drunk In Public - _It is a crime and almost as bad as a DUI in some states.


----------



## ChortlingCrison

Somehow I get the strong impression that uberhahaheehee is loving the attention he/she is getting on this thread.


----------



## UberLaLa

OP, How about if you don't like using Uber, you just quit? See, it isn't quite that easy now is it...?

I maintain an over 90% Acceptance rate and greater than 4.9 rating over 3k trips. I only cancel if it is impossible to find the passenger and they are not answering their phone/text. I make a living on my day job, and drive Uber a couple nights a week because I enjoy doing so. Many drivers on here NEED to drive, just like you NEED an _affordable_ ride.

Seriously, blame Uber, not the drivers. Drivers that accept then cancel are a pain, but part of the experience. Your suggestion to just quit is not valid. Just like mine to suggest you stop using Uber is not a valid option.


----------



## Micmac

UberLaLa said:


> OP, How about if you don't like using Uber, you just quit? See, it isn't quite that easy now is it...?
> 
> I maintain an over 90% Acceptance rate and greater than 4.9 rating over 3k trips. I only cancel if it is impossible to find the passenger and they are not answering their phone/text. I make a living on my day job, and drive Uber a couple nights a week because I enjoy doing so. Many drivers on here NEED to drive, just like you NEED an _affordable_ ride.
> 
> Seriously, blame Uber, not the drivers. Drivers that accept then cancel are a pain, but part of the experience. Your suggestion to just quit is not valid. Just like mine to suggest you stop using Uber is not a valid option.


Everybody know you are an uber troll ! Go away


----------



## painfreepc

UberLaLa said:


> He's lucky you did not call (or maybe not) 911 and report a _Drunk In Public - _It is a crime and almost as bad as a DUI in some states.


You going to call the police and say what exactly, you may not even have a real name, you definitely don't have a last name, you don't have a phone number, you don't even know if the location is correct and you don't even know what the person looks like are you kidding..


----------



## Ziggy

RichR said:


> Of course Uber cares if (too many) pax are pissed off. Pax = revenues.


Pax = revenues ... for sure. But if Uber really cared about making pax happy, then they wouldn't allow so many sub-standard cars to be Select. Uber Austin recently allowed all X that cost more than $20K to be Select ... wtf? Pax are not happy paying 3X for Select getting the same car/driver as X. No way, no how can you convince me that a Toyota Corolla (cloth seats) should be classified as Select. *Uber's desire to constantly cannibalize their brand and the prestige of Select, Lux, Black is astounding. *Would be like United all of a sudden saying that all coach seats are now business seats ... now pay-up biz traveler ... cause we're gonna give you the royal Uber treatment. Sure the seats look like coach, smell like coach, but we're calling them Business/Select so we can make more money from you for what used to be X/Coach rates.


----------



## ChortlingCrison

Micmac said:


> Everybody know you are an uber troll ! Go away


 Trolls need lovin too.


----------



## painfreepc

Hay OP, did you see what I posted earlier in this trend about what's going on in the IE, well it looks like uber will raise our fares when there's no drivers to serve the customers, got this email about 12 noon.

Why did uber do this, well all I can say is there areas now in the Inland Empire that surge almost all day long that never used to Surge before.
________________________

My name,

Earlier this year we lowered rates by 35% in Inland Empire and Palm Springs to encourage more riders to use Uber. We promised that if those rate cuts didn't work for driver-partners like you, fares would go back up.

Today we are keeping that promise and raising rates by 25% on uberX in Inland Empire and Palm Springs. Fares on uberXL will also be going up.

We want you to earn as much as possible when you're driving because Uber only works when it's working well for both riders and drivers.

Thanks for everything you do.

Uber on,

Christopher Ballard
General Manager, Uber Inland Empire and Palm Springs


----------



## D Town

Uber_On_Ha said:


> No uber select in my area. I live outside of the city, I only have uber x and sometimes UberSUV (but it's usually 15+ minutes away).
> I understand the rates are really bad now, that's why I stopped driving. But I think drivers should just quit like I did instead of wasting people time and giving uber drivers a bad rep.
> 
> I only did it part time (weekends for the most part) and it wasnt worth it with the rate cuts. I couldn't imagine why people bother doing it full-time and take their problems out on the pax.


You're looking at desperate and/or stupid people driving at these rates so what do you expect exactly? Sorry you don't have Select in your area but since Uber won't even provide you the option for better service at a higher cost I'd just call a taxi. You get what you pay for is ALWAYS true.


----------



## uber strike

uber drivers are lower than a taxi driver. taxi drivers place more value on their time and service. they get paid more per trip. 




 here pax calls the uber driver an uber driver along with other insults. "you're an uber driver".


----------



## RichR

D Town said:


> You get what you pay for is ALWAYS true.


So far, it's not that way around here. Every pax still says UberX beats taking a cab in every way possible.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

UberLaLa said:


> He's lucky you did not call (or maybe not) 911 and report a _Drunk In Public - _It is a crime and almost as bad as a DUI in some states.


I wouldn't call 911 on someone like that, anyhow, even if I could. (I didn't have a cell phone in 1995) In any event being Drunk in Public was a way of life on Pittsburgh's East Ohio Street back then. When I refused a ride to a college kid who was drunk enough that they wanted to load him into the cab like a log and the girls he was with started arguing with me, the police stopped, told the girls if the driver didn't want to take him he wasn't going to take him, but no one was cited or arrested.


----------



## D Town

uber strike said:


> uber drivers are lower than a taxi driver. taxi drivers place more value on their time and service. they get paid more per trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here pax calls the uber driver an uber driver along with other insults. "you're an uber driver".


Hence why I no longer drive. My time is worth more than what Uber is willing to pay me to put up with pieces of **** like that.


----------



## gekko1323

Friendly Jack said:


> It is quite interesting to me that you feel justified telling (stupid) drivers to quit if they don't like the rate, but you continue to use Uber even though you don't like the service you are getting from stupid drivers. Does that make you a stupid rider?


Nah, he's not stupid. His goal is to collect $30 credits and Uber, like the IDIOTS they are, are accomodating him.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

D Town said:


> Hence why I no longer drive. My time is worth more than what Uber is willing to pay me to put up with pieces of **** like that.


At least here in Pittsburgh, cab drivers never received that kind of lip from passengers. I think the entire public persona of the professional cab driver was little bit intimidating to guys like this.


----------



## Thehulk

you want better service? stop trolling and email Uber that you want your Uber drivers to get livable wages


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Uber_On_Ha said:


> Agreed,
> 
> But again that's something you agree to. You agree to keep a high acceptance rate and answer "most" pings to stay active on their platform.
> 
> I can see from both point of views as an ex driver and now only a rider.


Actually I only agreed that not doing so created a "negative experience" for the rider. I never agreed to any particular (what is "high"?) acceptance rate. And you yourself don't know what "most" means, apparently.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Uber_On_Ha said:


> Drivers dont under they are their own worst enemy... You complain about the rates but want to do the bare minimum to get tips lol.
> 
> I saw a old lady taking her own luggage out of a uber at the airport. The driver didnt get out and simply pulled off once the trunk was closed.


 If they pulled up and she took out $10 and handed it to him and said, "Would you be a sweetheart and get my bags out?" I bet he would. But most don't tip, so drivers give up trying.

In psychology, it's called extinction of a behavior when it's not rewarded. Look it up.


----------



## JuanIguana

Uber_On_Ha said:


> Here's my experience from using uber.....
> 
> Dec 2015
> #1 ordered a uber, received an alert that the driver is 10 mins away. Fine, I wait about 4-5 minutes and receive a call from the driver asking me to cancel because he's too far and traffic is really bad at 8PM at night. Okay fine, I'll just request another driver...
> #2 ordered a uber, driver accepts and she's less than 7 minutes away. Five minutes in I decided to wait by the front door for her arrival. Only to receive a call from her saying she ran out of gas, so cancel the trip.
> Now I am pissed and just decided against drinks tonight and just drive my car instead.
> 
> Feb 2016
> Ordered a uber driver, he accepted and started going the opposite way, I call him and received no answer. I noticed about 3-4 minutes later that he canceled the trip.
> 
> Valentines day I ordered a uber for my mom. I reserved a nice spa for her, she lives a few towns over so I requested a uber for her. I called the driver to let her know it will be my mom instead of me and which entrance to pick her up from because she works at a hospital only to be yelled at. The driver starts saying "I am on my way, there's no need to call me". I try to explain that I was only trying to help and she says "You know what just cancel the trip I don't have time for this shit." Umm yeah I am definitely canceling the trip, its not my fault you're spending valentines day ubering instead of wooing your boyfriend.
> 
> My last experience came from last night. I was out of town and requested a uber to take me to the airport. The driver calls me as soon as he accepted it. He asked "Where are you going?". I tell him the airport and he says "I dont do airport runs, please cancel"
> 
> WTF
> 
> It seems like drivers want to cancel more than they want to make trips.


A.) If you can't say anything nice don't say anything.
B.) Every one of these drivers knew you were not going to tip. (Trust me, they knew.)
C.) Every one of these drivers knew you would score them less than 5*. (Trust me, they knew.)
D.) I don't see what the problem is here
E.) You haled a gUber for your Mother on Valentines Day?? In your words, wtf? 
F.) ??????


----------



## uber strike

uber must make uber a service again. restoring the rates to $1.10 would make drivers happy. we would greet with a smile instead of with frustration and disdain toward riders. we would be pleasant, friendly, and warm. maybe even go back to offering water. but definatly make pax feel comfortable in our cars. i think this is important if uber wants to differentiate themselves from the taxi industry.


----------



## Greguzzi

Uber10k said:


> I can't believe how embarrassing this must be for uncle uber. Wouldn't you think these morons at the top would offer drivers a better deal to keep their company name going in a positive direction? I hope uncle uber gets buried and some other company takes over and treats drivers with a little more respect.


What? LOL. Uber doesn't give the first f***K about its drivers. Uber is not only not embarrassed, Uber is laughing at us all for being such fools as to drive for these rates.


----------



## backstreets-trans

I_Like_Spam said:


> At least here in Pittsburgh, cab drivers never received that kind of lip from passengers. I think the entire public persona of the professional cab driver was little bit intimidating to guys like this.


Cab drivers wouldn't put up with this B.S. I would pull over a tell them to get the F out. Now you can't because they cry home to mommy I mean uber and report you for any little thing. Even your honest opinion on uber can get you in trouble. I guess when I drive for uber I should just leave my pride and balls at home.


----------



## Greguzzi

painfreepc said:


> Hay OP, did you see what I posted earlier in this trend about what's going on in the IE, well it looks like uber will raise our fares when there's no drivers to serve the customers, got this email about 12 noon.
> 
> Why did uber do this, well all I can say is there areas now in the Inland Empire that surge almost all day long that never used to Surge before.
> ________________________
> 
> My name,
> 
> Earlier this year we lowered rates by 35% in Inland Empire and Palm Springs to encourage more riders to use Uber. We promised that if those rate cuts didn't work for driver-partners like you, fares would go back up.
> 
> Today we are keeping that promise and raising rates by 25% on uberX in Inland Empire and Palm Springs. Fares on uberXL will also be going up.
> 
> We want you to earn as much as possible when you're driving because Uber only works when it's working well for both riders and drivers.
> 
> Thanks for everything you do.
> 
> Uber on,
> 
> Christopher Ballard
> General Manager, Uber Inland Empire and Palm Springs

















Yes. Count on Uber to always do what's best for you as a driver.


----------



## Greguzzi

uber strike said:


> uber must make uber a service again. restoring the rates to $1.10 would make drivers happy. we would greet with a smile instead of with frustration and disdain toward riders. we would be pleasant, friendly, and warm. maybe even go back to offering water. but definatly make pax feel comfortable in our cars. i think this is important if uber wants to differentiate themselves from the taxi industry.


I feel sorry for all y'all forced to drive for such shitty rates.


----------



## painfreepc

Greguzzi said:


> Yes. Count on Uber to always do what's best for you as a driver.


Hey I'm not saying Uber did this for us the drivers,

Uber is losing money in the Inland Empire, business was increasing,

Many drivers left the Inland Empire to go work in Los Angeles.


----------



## Greguzzi

painfreepc said:


> Hey I'm not saying Uber did this for us the drivers,
> 
> Uber is losing money in the Inland Empire, business was increasing,
> 
> Many drivers left the Inland Empire to go work in Los Angeles.


Understood. I was laughing at Uber and their insincere claim of actually giving the first f*&ck how much we earn.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

backstreets-trans said:


> Cab drivers wouldn't put up with this B.S. I would pull over a tell them to get the F out. Now you can't because they cry home to mommy I mean uber and report you for any little thing. Even your honest opinion on uber can get you in trouble. I guess when I drive for uber I should just leave my pride and balls at home.


Needless to say, Travis Bickle would have never made it as an Uber driver.


----------



## backstreets-trans

I_Like_Spam said:


> Needless to say, Travis Bickle would have never made it as an Uber driver.


They need to remake that movie using uber. Put a little fear back into the customers and emphasize the advantages of tipping. Maybe write a new scene where Ashton Kutcher learns the importance of tipping in a delightfully gruesome way.


----------



## uber strike

Jake1326 said:


> Taxi's get 2.15 so how about something like 1.75.... 1.85/mile if they want to be competitive or just undercut.


i can't speak for other drivers but i'm not trying to be greedy. i just want pricing to be fair. uber is losing riders to lyft and taxi's due to long pick up's and cancellations. if uber becomes reliable again they will take the whole market. uber does not have to be competitive. taxi's and lyft are the ones that have to compete. uber needs drivers on the road in order to become reliable again. uber will have their drivers back on the road if they would restore the rates to $1.10. am i cheap? i think i'm reasonable. (btw i refuse to drive at current rates).


----------



## UTX1

backstreets-trans said:


> Even your honest opinion on uber can get you in trouble.
> I guess when I drive for uber I should just leave my pride and balls at home.


Negative. Bring all your junk. Service industries are humbling endeavors but, 
if one lays down, they're asking to be walked on by invitation. Here's Tony M.


----------



## RamzFanz

Bill Collector said:


> Granted I have cancelled few rides by calling. I tend to cancel if the destination is away from the core city. Usually I tell them upfront since I am 10+ minutes away, they'd be better off by requesting the nearby drivers. And then I log off for good two minutes. If the pax offers to compensate for the miles I will be driving empty, then I might go. Or if they are okay with me starting the meter early, then I will go too.
> 
> That brings the question what is the best way to give the rider hint about this without getting in trouble? Of course we can't really ask for the extra money. I have been teaching the riders whenever I can about Uber drivers' unwillingness as much as possible. What a uncomfortable situation to be in!


Long trips with a deadhead back are almost always more profitable than short trips.


----------



## RamzFanz

Uber_On_Ha said:


> I think drivers should just quit like I did instead of wasting people time and giving uber drivers a bad rep.


How will that inspire Uber to improve conditions? I'm all for people ruining Uber's name in low pay markets until Uber changes.



Another Uber Driver said:


> Uber tells the users not to tip.


No they don't.


----------



## RamzFanz

Uber_On_Ha said:


> If you are not open to picking up a pax within 10 minutes away why the heck are you driving?


For profit. Period. If there's no profit, there's no ride. Period.


----------



## UTX1

RamzFanz said:


> For profit. Period. If there's no profit, there's no ride. Period.


And if there's no period, you're pregnant. Period.


----------



## Elo

I keep seeing people say: "you agreed on those prices and if you don't like it quit." Well I just would like to say, I started to drive at a much higher rate than right now, those prices were imposed to me, I had no choice. Now why don't I quit? Because I am a college student who decided to sign up thinking it was a good deal, do it full time and use it as my primary income. Also, because I got extra in debt to buy a new car for this job. If I quit, what am I going to do with a 1 year old Altima who has 40k miles? Sell it for maybe $15k and still owe $10k to the bank?
Plus, I'm sorry to hear that some drivers are rude to riders but honestly, in most cases, riders are also rude to drivers and have no respect for their cars and time. Look at what one of my rides last night did to my car. (Ps: the soda was still over half full, going on my carpet)
And people still want us to give good services?
So once again I'll agree, you get what you pay for.


----------



## RamzFanz

UTX1 said:


> And if there's no period, you're pregnant. Period.


...or old. Pregnant or old. Period.

...or prepubescent. Pregnant, old, or prepubescent. Period.

...or without a uterus. Pregnant, old, prepubescent, or without a uterus. Period.

...or anemic. Pregnant, old, prepubescent, without a uterus, or anemic. Period.


----------



## RamzFanz

Elo said:


> I keep seeing people say: "you agreed on those prices and if you don't like it quit." Well I just would like to say, I started to drive at a much higher rate than right now, those prices were imposed to me, I had no choice. Now why don't I quit? Because I am a college student who decided to signed up thinking it was a good deal, do it full time and use it as my primary income. Also, because I got extra in debt to buy a new car for this job. If I quit, what am I going to do with a 1 year old Altima who has 40k miles? Sell it for maybe $15k and still owe $10k to the bank?
> Plus, I'm sorry to hear that some drivers are rude to riders but honestly, in most cases, riders are also rude to drivers and have no respect for their cars and time. Look at what one of my rides last night did to my car. (Ps: the soda was still over half full, going on my carpet)
> And people still want us to give good services?
> So once again I'll agree, you get what you pay for.


This is a great story to share with your economics class. How you made a really really bad business decision and bought a new car for a used car job without employing math and became the frog in the slowly heating pot of water.

If someone did that to my car, they are getting the pepper spray, bet your ass on it.


----------



## UTX1

RamzFanz said:


> ...or old. Pregnant or old. Period.
> 
> ...or prepubescent. Pregnant, old, or prepubescent. Period.
> 
> ...or without a uterus. Pregnant, old, prepubescent, or without a uterus. Period.
> 
> ...or anemic. Pregnant, old, prepubescent, without a uterus, or anemic. Period.


Man, you got it covered seven ways to sunset.

Covered. Kotex. Period.....or, no period. Period.


----------



## UTX1

If it catches on fire, throw it on the floor and tamp on it. Period.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

uber strike said:


> uber must make uber a service again. restoring the rates to $1.10 would make drivers happy. we would greet with a smile instead of with frustration and disdain toward riders. we would be pleasant, friendly, and warm. maybe even go back to offering water. but definatly make pax feel comfortable in our cars. i think this is important if uber wants to differentiate themselves from the taxi industry.


It's sad that by lowering the rate to 87 cents uber has made you think $1.10 is a decent rate.

It wasn't. It sucked. Now it just sucks more.

At $1.10 I stopped working much when the guarantees tanked and the surges dried up.


----------



## negeorgia

Elo said:


> I keep seeing people say: "you agreed on those prices and if you don't like it quit." Well I just would like to say, I started to drive at a much higher rate than right now, those prices were imposed to me, I had no choice. Now why don't I quit? Because I am a college student who decided to sign up thinking it was a good deal, do it full time and use it as my primary income. Also, because I got extra in debt to buy a new car for this job. If I quit, what am I going to do with a 1 year old Altima who has 40k miles? Sell it for maybe $15k and still owe $10k to the bank?
> Plus, I'm sorry to hear that some drivers are rude to riders but honestly, in most cases, riders are also rude to drivers and have no respect for their cars and time. Look at what one of my rides last night did to my car. (Ps: the soda was still over half full, going on my carpet)
> And people still want us to give good services?
> So once again I'll agree, you get what you pay for.


Please learn that car debt feeds the paycheck to paycheck cycle. Life is no fun without breathing room.


----------



## uber strike

Fuzzyelvis said:


> It's sad that by lowering the rate to 87 cents uber has made you think $1.10 is a decent rate.
> 
> It wasn't. It sucked. Now it just sucks more.
> 
> At $1.10 I stopped working much when the guarantees tanked and the surges dried up.


hey listen, i would like $1.75 a mile too but it's never going to happen. i've learned that drivers will drive at a loss as long as uber tells them that they are making more money. i think that at current rates uber is seeing that drivers are not willing to drive for 85 and 90 cents. that's why we saw a lot of surge previously and now uber has to bait drivers with $500 bonus. uber is signing up drivers in record numbers, but where the rubber meets the road, drivers are quickly finding out that the uber ads are deceptive and that 85 cents is not worth the risk and dangers of uber. that's why there is a high turn over of drivers. so uber will have no choice but to restore the rates unless they want to shell out bonuses every week.
i think $1.10 is fair. if uber were to restore the $1.10 and we're still grumbling and complaining, we will only appear as those that are never satisfied. if you are not willing to be reasonable than you must quit now because travis has a plan and it doesn't involve you making a lot of money.


----------



## Kalee

Uber_On_Ha said:


> I think drivers should just quit like I did instead of wasting people time and giving uber drivers a bad rep.


Uber drivers aren't giving Uber drivers a bad reputation. Uber drivers are giving Uber a bad reputation. 
For customers, drivers are the face of Uber. Drivers are direct representatives of Uber - which, by the way, is one of the top 10 most hated companies in the United States.
So just remember, cancelling rides because they are too far away and not profitable or the way in which you interact with the pax does not give Uber drivers a bad reputation. It gives Uber a bad reputation.
And we all know we don't want that to happen.


----------



## Kalee

Uber_On_Ha said:


> Every driver must agree to the new rate, if not they don't have to drive, it's as simple as that.
> 
> Why drive if you are not happy with the rate? That makes no sense.
> 
> You act as Uber is forcing you to drive at this rate lol, its a choice!


Look... I think everyone can see that you're a shill.
That being said, the tenured Uber drivers are actually concerned for the safety of pax because we know that anyone that is signing on to drive at these new rates may not be fit to safely transport people. I'm not trying to be funny but they may have IQ's that are so low that they are unable to make quick, safe, decisive actions while driving.

Also, because Uber has dropped the standards for vehicles so low, these low IQ drivers are already struggling behind the wheels of vehicles that are disintegrating around them. Because remember, Uber does absolutely no vehicle inspections.

But hey... Maybe it's all starting to make sense. Maybe Uber X was only ever intended to be a cheap mode of transport for drunks.
So I guess if you're drunk, you might not give a damned about the aforementioned.


----------



## Newwber

I started telling pax this right after the January rate cut....... "if Uber isn't careful, all they will have left are drivers who shouldn't be driving - cars that shouldn't be driven".


----------



## negeorgia

I am looking forward to onboarding my 1995 Saturn. I only pay $22/month to insure it!


----------



## Uber_On_Ha

LEAFdriver said:


> I'm sorry....but I'm just _*SICK and TIRED*_ of people making this statement!
> 
> I most certainly *DID NOT ACCEPT A 'NO TIPPING POLICY'* when I signed up as a Driver for Uber!!!!!!
> 
> There is NOT a 'NO TIPPING POLICY'!
> 
> There is *PROPAGANDA* saying "Tipping is not necessary". Those words are put there to CONFUSE the riders into either thinking that:
> 
> A) _Tips are included in the fare _
> or
> B) _Drivers get paid so well that they don't require tips to make a living._
> 
> *Both assumptions are FALSE! *
> 
> Tipping is 'not required' when you go to Olive Garden, Red Lobster, ETC. But do the servers quit because their customers know that 'tipping is not required'?
> 
> NO!
> 
> Because most people with a conscience know that servers are paid LESS than minimum wage and it is customary to tip your servers.
> 
> Most of our customers have NO CONSCIENCE. Yes, they are truly CHEAPSKATES!
> 
> If Uber truly wants to institute a TRUE 'No Tipping Policy'....then they need to drastically raise the rates.
> 
> Just like when you hear of restaurants who have a TRUE 'NO TIPPING POLICY'. It is because they have RAISED THE MENU PRICES and ALL employees are paid AT LEAST MINIMUM wage WITH benefits.
> 
> In other words:
> 
> Uber can NOT '_have its cake and eat it too_!'. Want a 'no tipping policy'?
> Then *raise the rates*. Simple.


When your boss says tipping is not required you as an employee cannot expect customers to tip you... You knew Uber said no tip was required before you signed up as a driver and if you didn't know you sure enough found out after. At that point you should quit if you didnt like it.


----------



## Uber_On_Ha

Slavic Riga said:


> I will not delete it, because it keeps in touch with my community of drivers who are decent, honest & hardworking.
> You never worked as a driver & never will. Your job is to vet & rat people out. That's what Uber is paying you for.
> 
> I do use Uber as a consumer from time to time & want to bring it to your attention that I don't behave like a cheap f>>> like you.


I was a driver, it didn't make sense so I quit and deleted the app.

If you were smart you would only use uber as a consumer!


----------



## Uber_On_Ha

babalu said:


> Why do you use uber?
> There is a TAXI service everywhere in the WORLD.
> Maybe you never heard about it but now you did...


Why would I use a taxi when it's morons driving for uber at $0.20 a mile?

Of course I would use uber....

Taxi price $20.00
Uber price $7.00

Uber is brilliant as a consumer in a city.


----------



## backstreets-trans

RamzFanz said:


> This is a great story to share with your economics class. How you made a really really bad business decision and bought a new car for a used car job without employing math and became the frog in the slowly heating pot of water.


This is some of the biggest bunch of bull crap members spew on this board. Let's blame the drivers for making the bad business decisions. He bought his car over a year ago. Back then the rates were probably double and a new car was a good business decision for him. Uber changes the rules on a whim and leaves drivers hung out to dry. If uber had to hire all their drivers and buy and maintain the vehicles the rates would be a lot higher. Uber found a loophole to exploit the people who work for them. But you want to blame the hard working drivers and keep supporting uber.


----------



## Uber_On_Ha

Friendly Jack said:


> It is quite interesting to me that you feel justified telling (stupid) drivers to quit if they don't like the rate, but you continue to use Uber even though you don't like the service you are getting from stupid drivers. Does that make you a stupid rider?


It's actually smarter to use Uber than a cab because fools still drive for pennies.


----------



## Uber_On_Ha

USArmy31B30 said:


> Because it cost US DRIVERS money to pick you up! And with these rates WE ARE LOSING money driving to you when you are 10-15 minutes away!!! This is UBER's fault with the constant RATE CUTS and pairing us with a pax who's far away when there's drivers closer.
> 
> You want us to pick you up? Then compensate for it! If you are in a hurry and the driver is 10-15 mins away tell the driver to start the trip (assuming he has waze locked in to your pick up location) this way we are not losing MONEY!!!
> 
> The worse thing that could happen is to drive 10-15 mins to your pick up location then you are going 10 mins away and DO NOT TIP... Thank You does not pay the bills!!!
> 
> Take a cab, wait long wait times and pay A LOT MORE!!!


But wouldn't this be your employer problem?

How is it the consumers problem the rates are so low?


----------



## Uber_On_Ha

Micmac said:


> If you guys know that rates are unfair why you guys don't tip ?


I tip,

But that's the same as if the rates are so low, why are you still driving in hopes of a tip?


----------



## Uber_On_Ha

painfreepc said:


> You are a total and complete 100% hypocrite, you admit prices are way too low to make a profit, but yet still you think it's okay for you to pay dirt bottom prices and expect VIP service..
> 
> You would not expect a five-star dinner with wine from Del Taco or Jack in the Box, but you want VIP limo service from Uber at crack w**** prices..


Umm yes because drivers allow it... I do tip but I wont tip $20 on a $10 to butter up drivers driving for $0.20 a mile...


----------



## Uber_On_Ha

gekko1323 said:


> Just because YOU decided to quit because of the rates, doesn't give you the right to presume that everyone else should quit. WHO THE HELL ARE YOU TO PASS JUDGEMENT? Everyone has their own agenda. Your agenda is to "hoard" credits like a little coupon *****. Others may want to fight back against the MACHINE. You are the type that conforms and cowers under oppression and yet expects others to fight your battles for you. You want to reap the rewards without risk.
> 
> Also, your "Ruby Tuesday" analogy is not valid. You TRAVEL to Ruby Tuesday and your waitress is there, she doesn't have a choice. She doesn't come to your house to perform her service. If there were 100 waitresses around your house (on call), then your analogy would be valid.
> 
> Now, go get your shine box...


You don't have to quit you can continue driving for $0.20 a mile and begging for tips to keep your car from overheating this summer!


----------



## Uber_On_Ha

UberLaLa said:


> OP, How about if you don't like using Uber, you just quit? See, it isn't quite that easy now is it...?
> 
> I maintain an over 90% Acceptance rate and greater than 4.9 rating over 3k trips. I only cancel if it is impossible to find the passenger and they are not answering their phone/text. I make a living on my day job, and drive Uber a couple nights a week because I enjoy doing so. Many drivers on here NEED to drive, just like you NEED an _affordable_ ride.
> 
> Seriously, blame Uber, not the drivers. Drivers that accept then cancel are a pain, but part of the experience. Your suggestion to just quit is not valid. Just like mine to suggest you stop using Uber is not a valid option.


I did quit...


----------



## negeorgia

backstreets-trans said:


> This is some of the biggest bunch of bull crap members spew on this board. Let's blame the drivers for making the bad business decisions. He bought his car over a year ago. Back then the rates were probably double and a new car was a good business decision for him. Uber changes the rules on a whim and leaves drivers hung out to dry. If uber had to hire all their drivers and buy and maintain the vehicles the rates would be a lot higher. Uber found a loophole to exploit the people who work for them. But you want to blame the hard working drivers and keep supporting uber.


Buying a car with debt? Good business decision? Time will tell and time has told. Too many are brain washed that some things can only be purchased with debt.


----------



## negeorgia

Surge = tip; not everyone pays surge.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

RamzFanz said:


> Long trips with a deadhead back are almost always more profitable than short trips.


Dead wrong of course- endless short trips with zero chase are tbe most profitable, pure utilization of milage.
Or you were being sarcastic?
Silly me- Uber doesnt pay you for sarcasm.


----------



## LEAFdriver

Uber_On_Ha said:


> When your boss says tipping is not required you as an employee cannot expect customers to tip you... You knew Uber said no tip was required before you signed up as a driver and if you didn't know you sure enough found out after. At that point you should quit if you didnt like it.


_You still don't get it, do you?_

You are the exact type of customer Uber wants. English illiterate. What does "REQUIRED" mean? Re-read my last post that you quoted. 
Tipping is _NOT REQUIRED_ at Olive Garden or Red Lobster either. But if the manager put signs on all the tables 'reminding' people of this, I bet MOST if not ALL would take that as a suggestion that you _shouldn't_ tip your server. If Uber had NEVER put that little statement in the rider's app to begin with, we'd still be getting tips as is customary in the taxi profession! 

re·quired
rəˈkwī(ə)rd/
_adjective_

*officially compulsory, or otherwise considered essential; indispensable.*
"eight editions were published, each *required reading* for trainees"
in keeping with one's wishes; desired.
"the corset, the garment that ensured the required female shape"


----------



## negeorgia

Americans are not used to corporations undercharging them. Some don't realize that non surge rides are non profit rides for drivers.


----------



## RichR

Uber_On_Ha said:


> How is it the consumers problem the rates are so low?


Remember your original post which started this thread? The answer is there, many times over. You often get what you pay for.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

RamzFanz said:


> No they don't.


Yes, they do.........or what do _*YOU*_, yes, _*YOU*_ call "No tip necessary" or "Tipping not necessary" or even "No need to tip"?...........or maybe Uber does not advertise it that way in St. Louis?


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Uber_On_Ha said:


> Why would I use a taxi when it's morons driving for uber at $0.20 a mile?


......because you might want to get where you are going some time before next week due to:

A. the driver's knowing where he is going
B. the per-mile rate makes it actually worth it for the driver to come and get you.

Twenty-cents per mile is grand, if you actually can get the ride for it. To read your boo-hoo-hoo Original Post, the driver will not show up.

Compare it to this: Where I live, there are all of these plumbers who advertise wonderful rates and all of these references. I have checked out some of these references and verified them. The problem is that when you call these plumbers, they say that they will show up, and do not. There are two plumbers who actually will show up. One has great rates but does shoddy work. The other one has horrid rates, but actually shows up when he says that he will, gives an up front estimate that is within tolerances with respect to the final bill and does good work. Who are you going to call? Who will get the work? (HINT: It _*ain't*_ the guy who has great rates but does crummy work.)


----------



## RichR

Another Uber Driver said:


> ....or maybe Uber does not advertise it that way in St. Louis?


Maybe they don't. FWIW, here in the heartland, although I hear radio ads every day to drive with Uber, I don't recall ever hearing or seeing an ad targeted at riders. And I think I'd remember if I heard an ad touting there's no tipping required. But, I'm not very often where riders would see those ads (airport, bars, campuses, malls ...?). I'll try to look around next time I'm at the airport.


----------



## Eros76

Uber_On_Ha said:


> Here's my experience from using uber.....
> 
> Dec 2015
> #1 ordered a uber, received an alert that the driver is 10 mins away. Fine, I wait about 4-5 minutes and receive a call from the driver asking me to cancel because he's too far and traffic is really bad at 8PM at night. Okay fine, I'll just request another driver...
> #2 ordered a uber, driver accepts and she's less than 7 minutes away. Five minutes in I decided to wait by the front door for her arrival. Only to receive a call from her saying she ran out of gas, so cancel the trip.
> Now I am pissed and just decided against drinks tonight and just drive my car instead.
> 
> Feb 2016
> Ordered a uber driver, he accepted and started going the opposite way, I call him and received no answer. I noticed about 3-4 minutes later that he canceled the trip.
> 
> Valentines day I ordered a uber for my mom. I reserved a nice spa for her, she lives a few towns over so I requested a uber for her. I called the driver to let her know it will be my mom instead of me and which entrance to pick her up from because she works at a hospital only to be yelled at. The driver starts saying "I am on my way, there's no need to call me". I try to explain that I was only trying to help and she says "You know what just cancel the trip I don't have time for this shit." Umm yeah I am definitely canceling the trip, its not my fault you're spending valentines day ubering instead of wooing your boyfriend.
> 
> My last experience came from last night. I was out of town and requested a uber to take me to the airport. The driver calls me as soon as he accepted it. He asked "Where are you going?". I tell him the airport and he says "I dont do airport runs, please cancel"
> 
> WTF
> 
> It seems like drivers want to cancel more than they want to make trips.


Not true, Uber drivers mostly speak English...Oh wait. Nevermind.

In defense all I can say is that sometimes a call comes in when we are moving away from an area, so we accept and hit navigate. Once we realize where the navigator is taking us, we can decide what we want to do.

Take or leave. I can tell you are a rider and not a driver. If you were the latter you would have some kind of empathy.

Remember drivers are human too (mostly, I'm sure some seem like aliens) as such we are heir to human error 
Uber is run through an app in conjunction with other apps. When one accepts one has no idea where one is going. So that's why they accepted going in opposite direction.

Also at 8pm there can be traffic. Just because your ass is home doesn't mean traffic doesn't exist. While we can predict traffic patterns according to time of day, evening, night, early morning and mornings it is NOT ACCURATE. Things happen. This happening things can affect people. Especially people who may or may not speak English and drive.

Taxis overcharge, keep things left behind, never show up and of they do 30 to 60 mins late. Any comment this ignorant deserves to take a taxi and consistently take a reaming in the wallet. Keep your cool. Understand that THIS IS A JOB. AND A HARD ONE. not only does one have to drive, we have to put up with your privileged assholery while wondering what your date sees in your whinny ass, while we also check her out and imagine her sucking a.....Oh wow. Never mind. I DIGRESS.

Yeah it's a job. Don't wanna wait? Don't wanna pay taxi rates? Don't wanna show up in a big yellow banana? Don't wanna listen to Creole? Wait a minute and remember daddy kept you cushy. Other people work.


----------



## ChortlingCrison

Uber_On_Ha said:


> Why would I use a taxi when it's morons driving for uber at $0.20 a mile?
> 
> Of course I would use uber....
> 
> Taxi price $20.00
> Uber price $7.00
> 
> Uber is brilliant as a consumer in a city.


Not to the driver it isn't. At 30cents/mile of course it's going to be cheaper.


----------



## Eros76

Also I should note that my rating was and is at 4.9 and that is after approx 1 year and over 1000 assholes served. So, a high rating is possible with a smart mouth like mine.

Mostly rude people don't understand what a person. Who works goes through. I have a solution that works. I've thrown people out of the car mid ride, out on their asses.

If they don't get out? Cancel ride or end it. Tell them to get out or you will get them out. Try this one in the hood. Some riders are nice and pleasant and EDUCATED. some are privileged Jerks who deserve to get dropped off in Liberty city to walk back. Try that one out when you want to critique a driver's decision not to drive through a hood at 3 am.

Cock*&^rs!


----------



## ChortlingCrison

Uber_On_Ha said:


> I did quit...


I like that combination.. uberhaha and uberlala. Sounds like a xmas carol.


----------



## Eros76

N


ChortlingCrison said:


> Not to the driver it isn't. At 30cents/mile of course it's going to be cheaper.


 Be honest man. You want to pay slave wages for a ride. When I see this, I cancel on spot.

Pay a taxi bro. Walk the walk, now that you talk the talk.


----------



## Eros76

ATX 22 said:


> Every driver who's cancelling and trying to get the surge are the best thing that can happen to taxis and other car services.
> They are also deteriorating Uber's percieved image, which I think is great. The more that's exposed about Uber, the sooner they will either change or cease to be.


ATX, it is clear you are a fool. Everyone likes a surge but not everyone tries to get them.

Also customers are cheap bastards mostly when it comes to surge pricing. So they cancel on you and re request. Don't give me that hollies than thou bs.

Uber doesn't weed out anything, after all, an insufferable '*&tard like you is still there. Do your job. Say your piece but don't try that hollier than thou bs we me twinkle toes. Unlike most new drivers I will run circles around your ass.


----------



## backstreets-trans

negeorgia said:


> Buying a car with debt? Good business decision? Time will tell and time has told. Too many are brain washed that some things can only be purchased with debt.


There you guys go back to blaming hard working people for trying to get ahead in life. Not everyone can pay cash for stuff especially a car. Most small businesses are started by going into debt. Most fail. Uber has changed the rules midstream on all of its partners. They've made it practically impossible to make money no matter how hard you work. You question their business sense and blame them.

I'll share with you my thinking on buying a new car. My old car is a 1998 SUV which doesn't qualify for uber. I bought a Prius that gets 50 mpg. The used Priuses were going for $18,000-$21,000 with 50,000 miles. I got a brand new one at a great interest rate for $22,500. The prius will go 400,000 miles with low repair costs. I'll save around $5000 for every 100,000 miles driven in gas expenses. I'll replace the hybrid battery pack at 250,000 miles for $3,000. So after 400,000 miles I'll save $17,000 in gas savings. The prius practically pays for itself in gas saving. That's why most cab companies have switched over to them.

Uber has the rates so low that now it isn't worth my time to even drive a prius but I have other job opportunities. Some people are stuck with car payments and have to drive to pay the bills and feed their kids. We shouldn't blame them. Uber is the real villain here.


----------



## UberLaLa

Uber_On_Ha said:


> I did quit...


No, no, no....I mean why don't you quit using Uber as a Rider???


----------



## Elo

RamzFanz said:


> This is a great story to share with your economics class. How you made a really really bad business decision and bought a new car for a used car job without employing math and became the frog in the slowly heating pot of water.
> 
> If someone did that to my car, they are getting the pepper spray, bet your ass on it.


I did make the math and I was at first planning on buying an used but still fairly new car... Whatsoever, after looking at my options (interest, depreciation, discount, trade in...) in different dealerships and banks, it was just easier to buy a new car, considering that it would cost me close to the same. 
However, the bad business decision was to think I could use uber and Lyft as my primary income.


----------



## negeorgia

backstreets-trans said:


> There you guys go back to blaming hard working people for trying to get ahead in life. Not everyone can pay cash for stuff especially a car. Most small businesses are started by going into debt. Most fail. Uber has changed the rules midstream on all of its partners. They've made it practically impossible to make money no matter how hard you work. You question their business sense and blame them.
> 
> I'll share with you my thinking on buying a new car. My old car is a 1998 SUV which doesn't qualify for uber. I bought a Prius that gets 50 mpg. The used Priuses were going for $18,000-$21,000 with 50,000 miles. I got a brand new one at a great interest rate for $22,500. The prius will go 400,000 miles with low repair costs. I'll save around $5000 for every 100,000 miles driven in gas expenses. I'll replace the hybrid battery pack at 250,000 miles for $3,000. So after 400,000 miles I'll save $17,000 in gas savings. The prius practically pays for itself in gas saving. That's why most cab companies have switched over to them.
> 
> Uber has the rates so low that now it isn't worth my time to even drive a prius but I have other job opportunities. Some people are stuck with car payments and have to drive to pay the bills and feed their kids. We shouldn't blame them. Uber is the real villain here.


You make some good points, however, peace beats pressure. Financial breathing room, beats paycheck to paycheck. There are steps to break bad habits and replace them with wiser ones. Worst invention of the last 100 years? Credit Cards, they make a lousy emergency fund.


----------



## Uber_On_Ha

UberLaLa said:


> No, no, no....I mean why don't you quit using Uber as a Rider???


I just told you,

It's the cheapest means of transportation. I am all about my money (thats why I quite driving) so if its fools that will drive at these rates I will definitely use them as a ride. I mean for goodness sakes after I tip uber is still about 40% cheaper than a cab lol.


----------



## Uber_On_Ha

Another Uber Driver said:


> ......because you might want to get where you are going some time before next week due to:
> 
> A. the driver's knowing where he is going
> B. the per-mile rate makes it actually worth it for the driver to come and get you.
> 
> Twenty-cents per mile is grand, if you actually can get the ride for it. To read your boo-hoo-hoo Original Post, the driver will not show up.
> 
> Compare it to this: Where I live, there are all of these plumbers who advertise wonderful rates and all of these references. I have checked out some of these references and verified them. The problem is that when you call these plumbers, they say that they will show up, and do not. There are two plumbers who actually will show up. One has great rates but does shoddy work. The other one has horrid rates, but actually shows up when he says that he will, gives an up front estimate that is within tolerances with respect to the final bill and does good work. Who are you going to call? Who will get the work? (HINT: It _*ain't*_ the guy who has great rates but does crummy work.)


Nope,

I just use uber in the city and never have a problem.


----------



## UberLaLa

Uber_On_Ha said:


> I just told you,
> 
> It's the cheapest means of transportation. I am all about my money (thats why I quite driving) so if its fools that will drive at these rates I will definitely use them as a ride. I mean for goodness sakes after I tip uber is still about 40% cheaper than a cab lol.


You are proving our point....we will not drive at these rates. But that does not mean we have to quit. Rather, be selective and do not accept what does not make sense. E.g. a pick up 10 minutes out into the burbs, maybe.... If I accept I pick-up, always. There are two aspects that Uber monitors: Cancellation Rates & Acceptance Rates. I get your frustration with waiting 3 or 4 minutes, maybe even longer at times, just to have the Driver cancel.

But the solution isn't as easy as calling people 'morons' and 'fools' and telling them to quit...


----------



## Uber_On_Ha

UberLaLa said:


> You are proving our point....we will not drive at these rates. But that does not mean we have to quit. Rather, be selective and cancel what does not make sense. E.g. a pick up 10 minutes out into the burbs, maybe.... If I accept I pick-up, always. There are two aspects that Uber monitors: Cancellation Rates & Acceptance Rates. I get your frustration with waiting 3 or 4 minutes, maybe even longer at times, just to have the Driver cancel.
> 
> But the solution isn't as easy as calling people 'morons' and 'fools' and telling them to quit...


I just use uber in the city now instead of my home town... It's easy and I can always get a uber under 5 minutes there.

I still dont see the point of the city drivers driving at these rates and have to deal with traffic and accidents...


----------



## UberLaLa

Uber_On_Ha said:


> I just use uber in the city now instead of my home town... It's easy and I can always get a uber under 5 minutes there.
> 
> I still dont see the point of the city drivers driving at these rates and have to deal with traffic and accidents...


Both fair and well stated points.


----------



## Greguzzi

RamzFanz said:


> Long trips with a deadhead back are almost always more profitable than short trips.


LOL. Unless there's surge, long trips with deadhead back brings more revenue, but less profit, IME.


----------



## JimS

Nah - I think some Uber drivers are no better than the passengers they complain about here.


----------



## Eros76

backstreets-trans said:


> There you guys go back to blaming hard working people for trying to get ahead in life. Not everyone can pay cash for stuff especially a car. Most small businesses are started by going into debt. Most fail. Uber has changed the rules midstream on all of its partners. They've made it practically impossible to make money no matter how hard you work. You question their business sense and blame them.
> 
> I'll share with you my thinking on buying a new car. My old car is a 1998 SUV which doesn't qualify for uber. I bought a Prius that gets 50 mpg. The used Priuses were going for $18,000-$21,000 with 50,000 miles. I got a brand new one at a great interest rate for $22,500. The prius will go 400,000 miles with low repair costs. I'll save around $5000 for every 100,000 miles driven in gas expenses. I'll replace the hybrid battery pack at 250,000 miles for $3,000. So after 400,000 miles I'll save $17,000 in gas savings. The prius practically pays for itself in gas saving. That's why most cab companies have switched over to them.
> 
> Uber has the rates so low that now it isn't worth my time to even drive a prius but I have other job opportunities. Some people are stuck with car payments and have to drive to pay the bills and feed their kids. We shouldn't blame them. Uber is the real villain here.


I agree with this in great part. While in the begining Uber had, HAD, a better concept than say, Lyft (arguably the first with the idea of ride share) Uber came up with a plan that made its drivers money. Not a whole lot but enough to get by with some ease. Depending on car model and year, there was an option for payment for the consumer.

Lately it seems Uber has gone the way most big companies do when they want to **** something up beyond repair. They change a viable and working business model into one that can't even be recognized. Now, they push Pool. No longer an opt-in for riders, it's MANDATORY. first X and now select have to do it.

Manda-****ing-tory. Ok. You have to do it. So by having the average driver out there putting on the hours grabbing a surge, Uber made it easy for a passenger to say ok. Let's do pool and circumvent the surge fee!

Bam. And if they cancel the driver wasted his or her time because chances are the surge disapeared. Pool being pushed into every rude ass city on the planet, onto drivers who will resemble rickshaw drivers in China. Hop in hop out. Hop on hop out. Mostly d-bags, who can afford a regular price x ride. Nope, let's go pool.

I have taken pool riders. A total waste of time. Plus in an X car which fits 4 plus me, that makes it impossible to pickup another pool request.

Also is a time restraint. Not all riders are ready to go when we pull up. Some need time. Not fair to the rider in the car waiting. Pool is a bad idea. And ai have said this to Uber many times. My 4.9 rating protected me from being deactivated but I had to say something.

Uber has gone and slashed pricing, (not their take mind you) on boarded THOUSANDS to fill the needs of HUNDREDS. Think about that one.
No eeeengliiiish?? It's ok. Jump on.
Criminal record? Why not. Come on in.
Reckless driver? Welcome old friend.
It is bull shit squared.

Uber changed their icon from the U and stylized Uber logo/signage, to get this, something that looks like a riding crop or a EKG node. What idiots.

Uber ****ed up the idea for taxis, but sooner or later another company will come along that creates something fair for all. Period. Uber is changing because it wants to maintain as number 1. By losing its most pro drivers it will be number 10.

Uber is a crock. Changes are a crock. All of it, utter crock. Smart guy and he'll of a concept, but they don't need us to ruin for them, they will do it internally themselves.

Lyft Uber, sidecar, whatever. Al bullshit. Good for rider bad for driver. At end of day, drink a beer and walk it home. You can throw up for free in a neighbors yard and save yourself the hassel.


----------



## Eros76

A better logo for uber would be a jackass with big floppy ears and a f you finger. Uber should be renamed Goober.

What a sham.


----------



## DriverX

Uber_On_Ha said:


> Here's my experience from using uber.....
> 
> Dec 2015
> #1 ordered a uber, received an alert that the driver is 10 mins away. Fine, I wait about 4-5 minutes and receive a call from the driver asking me to cancel because he's too far and traffic is really bad at 8PM at night. Okay fine, I'll just request another driver...
> #2 ordered a uber, driver accepts and she's less than 7 minutes away. Five minutes in I decided to wait by the front door for her arrival. Only to receive a call from her saying she ran out of gas, so cancel the trip.
> Now I am pissed and just decided against drinks tonight and just drive my car instead.
> 
> Feb 2016
> Ordered a uber driver, he accepted and started going the opposite way, I call him and received no answer. I noticed about 3-4 minutes later that he canceled the trip.
> 
> Valentines day I ordered a uber for my mom. I reserved a nice spa for her, she lives a few towns over so I requested a uber for her. I called the driver to let her know it will be my mom instead of me and which entrance to pick her up from because she works at a hospital only to be yelled at. The driver starts saying "I am on my way, there's no need to call me". I try to explain that I was only trying to help and she says "You know what just cancel the trip I don't have time for this shit." Umm yeah I am definitely canceling the trip, its not my fault you're spending valentines day ubering instead of wooing your boyfriend.
> 
> My last experience came from last night. I was out of town and requested a uber to take me to the airport. The driver calls me as soon as he accepted it. He asked "Where are you going?". I tell him the airport and he says "I dont do airport runs, please cancel"
> 
> WTF
> 
> It seems like drivers want to cancel more than they want to make trips.


It's a third the price of a taxi, did you expect better service?! LOL SUCKER


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Uber_On_Ha said:


> Nope, I just use uber in the city and never have a problem.


Then about what are you complaining?


----------



## ATX 22

Eros76 said:


> ATX, it is clear you are a fool. Everyone likes a surge but not everyone tries to get them.
> 
> Also customers are cheap bastards mostly when it comes to surge pricing. So they cancel on you and re request. Don't give me that hollies than thou bs.
> 
> Uber doesn't weed out anything, after all, an insufferable '*&tard like you is still there. Do your job. Say your piece but don't try that hollier than thou bs we me twinkle toes. Unlike most new drivers I will run circles around your ass.


Run your circles.
You don't know me. I didn't personally attack anyone, but I do appear to have struck a nerve with you. You're still out there chasing surges and judging from your response, racking up plenty of unpaid miles. Me, I make 2-5 licensed limo runs per weekend and clear easily as much as I ever did driving for Uber. I don't rack up miles on my personal vehicle, I don't pay for the fuel or maintenance, and I get tips in amounts you can only dream of. Clearly I am the fool.


----------



## RamzFanz

backstreets-trans said:


> This is some of the biggest bunch of bull crap members spew on this board. Let's blame the drivers for making the bad business decisions. He bought his car over a year ago. Back then the rates were probably double and a new car was a good business decision for him. Uber changes the rules on a whim and leaves drivers hung out to dry. If uber had to hire all their drivers and buy and maintain the vehicles the rates would be a lot higher. Uber found a loophole to exploit the people who work for them. But you want to blame the hard working drivers and keep supporting uber.


I don't support Uber. Uber doesn't appreciate their drivers or compensate them fairly.

Buying a new car is almost always a bad decision no matter the purpose. Buying it for a business where you have no control over rates or customer acquisition is a terrible idea. I have no sympathy for blaming bad business decisions on others. It's a business. Math it, like you're supposed to.


----------



## RichR

Elo said:


> it was just easier to buy a new car, considering that it would cost me close to the same.


Really? Wait, by "close to the same" you mean in terms of your monthly payment, right?

Ever heard of The Dave Ramsey Show on the radio? Check it out sometime. Pure wisdom. See also DaveRamsey.com.


----------



## RamzFanz

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Dead wrong of course- endless short trips with zero chase are tbe most profitable, pure utilization of milage.
> Or you were being sarcastic?
> Silly me- Uber doesnt pay you for sarcasm.


If you are able to sit at each destination and get a ping, short trips have a chance of making more money, but that depends on how far you have to drive to each ping and how many you can consistently get an hour. Most of us can't get endless pings at every destination and need to move to spots where there is demand. Tall cities have the advantage.

In most cases, the booking fee will kill the short trip scenario and make the deadhead more profitable.

Of course, minimums may help if you have really short trips, but that's pretty unpredictable in most markets.


----------



## RamzFanz

Another Uber Driver said:


> Yes, they do.........or what do _*YOU*_, yes, _*YOU*_ call "No tip necessary" or "Tipping not necessary" or even "No need to tip"?...........or maybe Uber does not advertise it that way in St. Louis?


I call it *no tip necessary,* not *do not tip.*

One is informational, the other is a rule. Another common Uber myth is that we are told not to accept tips.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Uber_On_Ha said:


> I just use uber in the city now instead of my home town...


So you blatantly throw away your thesis regarding getting abandoned at your house, which morphed into "i only ping Uber to my house for the credits" and now this.
This is a joke with no punchline.


----------



## RamzFanz

Elo said:


> I did make the math and I was at first planning on buying an used but still fairly new car... Whatsoever, after looking at my options (interest, depreciation, discount, trade in...) in different dealerships and banks, it was just easier to buy a new car, considering that it would cost me close to the same.
> However, the bad business decision was to think I could use uber and Lyft as my primary income.


You can get into a quality used UberX for $5-$7,000.

Yeah, as a lifelong IC, I can tell you, no contract is reliable long term. What Uber is doing, bait and switch, is what all national contracts do. Build out the work force and then pit them against each other in price wars. Uber is just skipping the bidding step.

Live and learn.


----------



## RamzFanz

Greguzzi said:


> LOL. Unless there's surge, long trips with deadhead back brings more revenue, but less profit, IME.


There are very narrow ways to make more profit on short trips, but it's uncommon. If you drive 1/1 or more, miles between pax/miles with pax, deadheading from long trips is more profitable, almost always. The booking fee kills you unless you are somehow milking the hell out of minimum fares with no miles in between, non-stop.


----------



## dirtylee

Uber lease makes sense when you start clocking 1k or more miles a week on that vehicle.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

uber strike said:


> hey listen, i would like $1.75 a mile too but it's never going to happen. i've learned that drivers will drive at a loss as long as uber tells them that they are making more money. i think that at current rates uber is seeing that drivers are not willing to drive for 85 and 90 cents. that's why we saw a lot of surge previously and now uber has to bait drivers with $500 bonus. uber is signing up drivers in record numbers, but where the rubber meets the road, drivers are quickly finding out that the uber ads are deceptive and that 85 cents is not worth the risk and dangers of uber. that's why there is a high turn over of drivers. so uber will have no choice but to restore the rates unless they want to shell out bonuses every week.
> i think $1.10 is fair. if uber were to restore the $1.10 and we're still grumbling and complaining, we will only appear as those that are never satisfied. if you are not willing to be reasonable than you must quit now because travis has a plan and it doesn't involve you making a lot of money.


 I was grumbling and complaining at $1.10 so what do you mean by "still complaining"?. Yes I was, and I believe I had reason. More now, of course.

The only reason you could make money then was more surging and good guarantees. Uber has just trained you to be ready to accept shit with sprinkles on top instead of plain shit.


----------



## space ghost

This shit is just too funny. Travis is banking on driverless cars, but he is a clown. He had and still does have the opportunity to change the rates, agree to regulation, and operate properly. He has gotten too big for his britches and is allowing the competition to catch up. If he waits too long it will forever undermine his ability to keep his markershare, which will result


----------



## space ghost

space ghost said:


> This shit is just too funny. Travis is banking on driverless cars, but he is a clown. He had and still does have the opportunity to change the rates, agree to regulation, and operate properly. He has gotten too big for his britches and is allowing the competition to catch up. If he waits too long it will forever undermine his ability to keep his markershare, which will result


in less overall revenue, thus hurting Ubers actual worth. The pr campaign is unbelievable, but that ship will sail.Intriguing story, end result will be more so


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce

Uber_On_Ha said:


> Here's my experience from using uber.....
> 
> Dec 2015
> #1 ordered a uber, received an alert that the driver is 10 mins away. Fine, I wait about 4-5 minutes and receive a call from the driver asking me to cancel because he's too far and traffic is really bad at 8PM at night. Okay fine, I'll just request another driver...
> #2 ordered a uber, driver accepts and she's less than 7 minutes away. Five minutes in I decided to wait by the front door for her arrival. Only to receive a call from her saying she ran out of gas, so cancel the trip.
> Now I am pissed and just decided against drinks tonight and just drive my car instead.
> 
> Feb 2016
> Ordered a uber driver, he accepted and started going the opposite way, I call him and received no answer. I noticed about 3-4 minutes later that he canceled the trip.
> 
> Valentines day I ordered a uber for my mom. I reserved a nice spa for her, she lives a few towns over so I requested a uber for her. I called the driver to let her know it will be my mom instead of me and which entrance to pick her up from because she works at a hospital only to be yelled at. The driver starts saying "I am on my way, there's no need to call me". I try to explain that I was only trying to help and she says "You know what just cancel the trip I don't have time for this shit." Umm yeah I am definitely canceling the trip, its not my fault you're spending valentines day ubering instead of wooing your boyfriend.
> 
> My last experience came from last night. I was out of town and requested a uber to take me to the airport. The driver calls me as soon as he accepted it. He asked "Where are you going?". I tell him the airport and he says "I dont do airport runs, please cancel"
> 
> WTF
> 
> It seems like drivers want to cancel more than they want to make trips.


What do you expect to get for what you're paying in rates?


----------



## Elo

RamzFanz said:


> You can get into a quality used UberX for $5-$7,000.
> 
> Yeah, as a lifelong IC, I can tell you, no contract is reliable long term. What Uber is doing, bait and switch, is what all national contracts do. Build out the work force and then pit them against each other in price wars. Uber is just skipping the bidding step.
> 
> Live and learn.


If you can find a 2010 or newer (what's the point of buying a car that is only gonna be good for a year or 2?), in a good shape with an ok amount of miles in San Diego for that price... You tell me!
Plus, knowing I was planning on driving full time, I will admit, I had some standards: comfortable, spacious, good on gas and reliable.
I looked to buy from particulars, dealerships, different brands, different models, I spent a lot of time looking at everything before making a move. Of course I also looked with the different uber programs (lease or own) and what they were asking was just ridiculous! 200$ a week to lease a camery... Who would pay that?
At the end, I got a new car instead of an used one (raised the monthly payments of 28 bucks per month). this move was maybe not the cheapest deal but it was far from being the most expensive and it was for sure the best.

Plus to make my point, new or used is not the issue. I was gonna get a loan for new or used, "invest" in that job but the prices went down so I would have been screwed no matter what.
Whatsoever as I already said, I did make the mistake to think this would be a "reliable" income.


----------



## Oscar Levant

I drove a taxi for 10 years, and one thing I learned and we were taught (yes the cab company I work for actually trained us ) that those who accept all trips offered always book more than those who cherry-pick.


----------



## Gust

Uber_On_Ha said:


> Here's my experience from using uber.....
> 
> Dec 2015
> #1 ordered a uber, received an alert that the driver is 10 mins away. Fine, I wait about 4-5 minutes and receive a call from the driver asking me to cancel because he's too far and traffic is really bad at 8PM at night. Okay fine, I'll just request another driver...
> #2 ordered a uber, driver accepts and she's less than 7 minutes away. Five minutes in I decided to wait by the front door for her arrival. Only to receive a call from her saying she ran out of gas, so cancel the trip.
> Now I am pissed and just decided against drinks tonight and just drive my car instead.
> 
> Feb 2016
> Ordered a uber driver, he accepted and started going the opposite way, I call him and received no answer. I noticed about 3-4 minutes later that he canceled the trip.
> 
> Valentines day I ordered a uber for my mom. I reserved a nice spa for her, she lives a few towns over so I requested a uber for her. I called the driver to let her know it will be my mom instead of me and which entrance to pick her up from because she works at a hospital only to be yelled at. The driver starts saying "I am on my way, there's no need to call me". I try to explain that I was only trying to help and she says "You know what just cancel the trip I don't have time for this shit." Umm yeah I am definitely canceling the trip, its not my fault you're spending valentines day ubering instead of wooing your boyfriend.
> 
> My last experience came from last night. I was out of town and requested a uber to take me to the airport. The driver calls me as soon as he accepted it. He asked "Where are you going?". I tell him the airport and he says "I dont do airport runs, please cancel"
> 
> WTF
> 
> It seems like drivers want to cancel more than they want to make trips.


You know.....the problem is that drivers cant lose more money with Uber anymore. If we had fair fares, that would be no cancelations and no hassle. The thing is that people using Uber, most of them, are cheap bastards, that tip everyone, but their Uber driver. So drivers have to guess who's who. I have to agree with you that very soon, Uber is going to be worst than cabs...Cheap service, with cheap quality.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

RamzFanz said:


> I call it *no tip necessary,* not *do not tip.*
> 
> One is informational, the other is a rule.
> 
> Another common Uber myth is that we are told not to accept tips.


Bottom line is Uber drivers do not receive many tips because Uber tells the customers not to do it. Thus, Uber tells them not to tip.

Your last quoted sentence is, in fact not untrue (word choice deliberate). Uber tells the drivers to refuse once or twice (I forget how many times it was, now) and if the passenger insists, the driver should accept it.

I tend to ignore the instrcutions on the refusal histrionics and simply accept it and thank the customer if it is UberX. If it is Uber Taxi, I will remind the customer that the tip is, in fact, included in that one and remind him that when they signed up for Uber, it did ask them about a tip. I will kick in something about how it is not included on UberX, so they might want to consider a tip for their UberX driver, should they choose that level of Uber.


----------



## Older Chauffeur

Uber_On_Ha said:


> According to Uber, I will have my own personal chauffeur at the agreed price and that's exactly what I get or free credits.


So you still believe Uber's marketing slogans, eh? Got a news flash for you- I'm an independent contractor working as a "personal chauffeur." I have been a professional corporate executive security driver and private chauffeur for 45 years. My rate is $32 per hour, 4 hour minimum, plus travel time if the client lives "way out there" as you apparently do. I drive the client in his own vehicle. And you expect top notch service for pennies per mile because you tip? You crack me up!


----------



## Slavic Riga

Uber_On_Ha said:


> I was a driver, it didn't make sense so I quit and deleted the app.
> 
> If you were smart you would only use uber as a consumer!


Agreed. Driving Uber did not make sense to you. So, you are forcing it on other drivers to accept rides that are not logical & not profitable. 


Uber_On_Ha said:


> I was a driver, it didn't make sense so I quit and deleted the app.
> 
> If you were smart you would only use uber as a consumer!


I am smart & can contradict everything you say. Deleting the app does not make me smart, it would make me a coward.
You definitely are a coward because you are using the Uber driver blog as a shield to enforce your views on us.
If you have deleted the app, then why are you on the drivers blog. I can vouch for a lot of the drivers on the forum by saying that we do not need your input on HOW, WHEN & WHY to drive. There are TAXIS next time use them or sign up one of your family members with Uber to drive you around.
All of us have told you where to go but you don't seem to understand. You definitely don't understand the language.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

Oscar Levant said:


> I drove a taxi for 10 years, and one thing I learned and we were taught (yes the cab company I work for actually trained us ) that those who accept all trips offered always book more than those who cherry-pick.


That is true in the taxi business, although not necessarily in the uber business where a driver can often get paid more for a cancelled trip than they can get for a short trip.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Oscar Levant said:


> I drove a taxi for 10 years, and one thing I learned and we were taught (yes the cab company I work for actually trained us ) that those who accept all trips offered always book more than those who cherry-pick.


Well when the per mile is the same on all trips that's one thing. But if you can take 1 trip an hour at 3 times the rate and your take home us the same as 3 trips at regular rate, accepting everything doesn't make sense any more. This especially applies if you are getting mostly short trips where you take home less than $3.

If you live where it surges it only makes sense to clean your bathroom or watch TV or look online for another job while watching the app for surge. If you live a ways from surge as I do it only makes sense to work when it's very likely to surge, or car much surging when you are in town anyway (as I do after my regular job, maybe once or twice a week).


----------



## Greguzzi

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Dead wrong of course- endless short trips with zero chase are tbe most profitable, pure utilization of milage.
> Or you were being sarcastic?
> Silly me- Uber doesnt pay you for sarcasm.


Oh, no; he's deadly serious, and wrong, as you say. His car runs on unicorn farts, though, so there is that. And he drives for $0.75/mile and $0.12/minute, so he can afford to deadhead back from 100 miles away. LOL.


backstreets-trans said:


> There you guys go back to blaming hard working people for trying to get ahead in life. Not everyone can pay cash for stuff especially a car. Most small businesses are started by going into debt. Most fail. Uber has changed the rules midstream on all of its partners. They've made it practically impossible to make money no matter how hard you work. You question their business sense and blame them.
> 
> I'll share with you my thinking on buying a new car. My old car is a 1998 SUV which doesn't qualify for uber. I bought a Prius that gets 50 mpg. The used Priuses were going for $18,000-$21,000 with 50,000 miles. I got a brand new one at a great interest rate for $22,500. The prius will go 400,000 miles with low repair costs. I'll save around $5000 for every 100,000 miles driven in gas expenses. I'll replace the hybrid battery pack at 250,000 miles for $3,000. So after 400,000 miles I'll save $17,000 in gas savings. The prius practically pays for itself in gas saving. That's why most cab companies have switched over to them.
> 
> Uber has the rates so low that now it isn't worth my time to even drive a prius but I have other job opportunities. Some people are stuck with car payments and have to drive to pay the bills and feed their kids. We shouldn't blame them. Uber is the real villain here.


Right on, bro. Uber is worst-case vulture capitalism.


----------



## Greguzzi

RamzFanz said:


> There are very narrow ways to make more profit on short trips, but it's uncommon. If you drive 1/1 or more, miles between pax/miles with pax, deadheading from long trips is more profitable, almost always. The booking fee kills you unless you are somehow milking the hell out of minimum fares with no miles in between, non-stop.


To each his own.

On a bad day, I get a payout of $1.25 per mile driven, counting all miles from leaving home to returning home. On a decent day, it's $1.50-$1.75. On a good day, it's $2-2.50. On a great day, it's as much as $4, or even more on special days like Halloween and New Years.

Miles always count against you and always cost money, if you account for all costs. Anyone who voluntarily takes on a 1:1 load of deadhead miles probably conflates revenue with profit.


----------



## Greguzzi

RamzFanz said:


> You can get into a quality used UberX for $5-$7,000.
> 
> Yeah, as a lifelong IC, I can tell you, no contract is reliable long term. What Uber is doing, bait and switch, is what all national contracts do. Build out the work force and then pit them against each other in price wars. Uber is just skipping the bidding step.
> 
> Live and learn.


This is wise counsel.


----------



## GrymeJr

fighting 10min plus traffic to get to a non surge rider that doesn't tip, is going 3 blocks down the street, wants the aux cord, talks loud on the phone and gives you a 3☆.... yep some rides just aren't worth it


----------



## RamzFanz

Elo said:


> If you can find a 2010 or newer (what's the point of buying a car that is only gonna be good for a year or 2?)


A) The point is burning through a $5-$7,000 car every two years is far cheaper than the massive depreciation that's trapping you, especially if you pay cash.

B) Don't buy in San Diego. That's the beauty of cars, you can move them from place to place.


----------



## RamzFanz

Another Uber Driver said:


> Bottom line is Uber drivers do not receive many tips because Uber tells the customers not to do it.


No, they tell them it's not necessary. I get tipped all the time. I hate that others don't and I get the resentment, but I'm an a-hole pointing out the reality, they don't tell pax not to tip.



Another Uber Driver said:


> Uber tells the drivers to refuse once or twice (I forget how many times it was, now) and if the passenger insists, the driver should accept it.


They don't _tell_ us what to do about tips. They suggest. They encourage. I've never once even considered not taking a tip with a sincere thank you. I had a guy tip me $5 on a $20 ride tonight. His pal in the back handed me another $5. I almost blew a prostate trying to not say I was already tipped, but I did, and he said "keep it bro, your ride rocks."

By the way, most of my tips come from my extras. I don't even point them out, people just get in and rave. It does work in some markets.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Maybe you saw a different "training" video, but the one that I saw told me to decline it unless they insisted. I forget if it told me to decline it once or twice, but it did tell me to decline it. It told me that if the user insisted, I should say "thank you". I just accept the thing and say "thank you". I do not need Uber to tell me to say "thank you"; my mother raised me right. It is possible that Uber gave you a different "training" video, as you signed on to UberX after I did. 

The bottom line is the "reality". The bottom line is that Uber tells passengers not to tip and they listen, In fact, it is so bad here on the tips that even on Lyft you do not receive many tips. Users are becoming frustrated with Uber for a number of reasons, so they go to Lyft and bring their non-tipping habits with them. Most of the tips that I do receive on UberX come from black or Spanish-speaking females aged twenty to forty who do not live here.

"Extras" get you nothing, here. In fact, most of the time, the passengers never took them. This is one reason why I gave up on them. Until this Thursday, I only ever had one passenger ask for something. She was an Uber Taxi user who wanted gum. I had some, so I gave it to her. Thursday, I did have an UberX user ask for water. I had to make up some nonsense about all of my previous passengers' drinking it and that I had not had a chance to get more. That was the first time in over eighteen months of UberX that a user had asked for an "extra" that Uber recommends.


----------



## UberLaLa

Did anyone else notice the specific words used in title of this thread?

*"Uber drivers are no better than taxis"*

Not, "Uber is no better than taxis" or even "Some Uber drivers are no better than taxis"

Then OP proceeds to call Uber drivers "morons" and "fools" Somebody please find this rider's ID and place their name on the UberDriver *Blacklist*, banning them from Uber pickups.

Oh, how I wish there were such....smh.


----------



## uberjulio

notfair said:


> Uber pays less than minimum wage most nights and the ratings system is wretched. I think in many ways Uber is worse than cab. Uber treats it's drivers so bad and the pay is so low that I do not see how Uber still functions. With that said Uber is making tons of money in third world countries.


third world countries ? England, Spain,France,Argentina, ???? money is money in Chole o uruguay, colombia o Mexico, in India o China No driver meke money now , $ 12 H ,


----------



## Elo

RamzFanz said:


> A) The point is burning through a $5-$7,000 car every two years is far cheaper than the massive depreciation that's trapping you, especially if you pay cash.
> 
> B) Don't buy in San Diego. That's the beauty of cars, you can move them from place to place.


So first, where do I buy the car? California is simply expensive, to get a good price difference I would have to go to a neighboring state, which might be a pain when it comes to change the registration and do all the papers.
But ok, let's say, I'm lucky and somewhere in LA I find one for 6k, then you add tax, registration, eventually some interest if I borrow money, the car itself comes for an easy 7k. Then you have to count the time lost to work to search for a car, go see it, eventually bring it back... (Probably around 500bucks). And of course since it's an older car (let's say 2009) with more miles, you might have to do some more maintenance over those 2 years (let's say another extra 500bucks). Finally 2 years later the car is totally done, you might sell it for 1000.
=7000 + 500 + 500 - 1000 = 7000
If I do this for 6 years, that's 7000 x 3 = 21k
So my point is, for 21k or 24k that I borrowed, I rather have my new Nissan, save myself time and energy and be sure I won't have any issue with the car. Plus if I want to sell it after those 6 years, I won't be able to sell it for much but it will be for more than $1000.
Oh and another very important point, if I bought a car for 6k, it probably wouldn't get me an average of 35 MPG, and with a very limited amount of comfort I doubt I'll be able to sit in it and drive it for 12-15hrs straight. So I would be losing money on gas and hours.
So that's true, I'm not ashamed to say I cherry picked the car in which I spend most of time.

Finally, I know what you are going to say "you are not going to do this for 6 years" and that's very true, eventually I'll be done in a year max and yes I would have lost some money on a new car but as I already said, I'll still be able to sell it for a good amount, or simply, if I can afford it, keep paying it and give it to my mom who really needs a new car.


----------



## JSM0713

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Send a text right away telling them up front tip. For a long trip I'd say $20 at least. And pay it UP FRONT. You'll have less cancels that way. Plus, maybe you don't tip ir/and have a history of crappy trips so your rating sucks?
> 
> Most trips are just not profitable.


I've achieved the point that I have no other choice but to ask destinations from Pax. Still haven't had the balls to ask for upfront tip. I am amazed at how low the rates are per trip. Simply not enough money in this. I have no choice but to find a real job. A fare from South Beach to the Trump Doral golf club was like $28... the traffic was miserable!!! And, the short trips... I thought the Uberx minimum was $5 and find that the Pax was charged $3.30, my take was $2.50... This is not a way to make a living and will have to stop soon. Too discouraging.
I agree with those who say that Uber is racing to the bottom. After putting gas into the car, mileage, wear and tear.... this sucks.


----------



## RamzFanz

Elo said:


> So first, where do I buy the car? California is simply expensive, to get a good price difference I would have to go to a neighboring state, which might be a pain when it comes to change the registration and do all the papers.
> But ok, let's say, I'm lucky and somewhere in LA I find one for 6k, then you add tax, registration, eventually some interest if I borrow money, the car itself comes for an easy 7k. Then you have to count the time lost to work to search for a car, go see it, eventually bring it back... (Probably around 500bucks). And of course since it's an older car (let's say 2009) with more miles, you might have to do some more maintenance over those 2 years (let's say another extra 500bucks). Finally 2 years later the car is totally done, you might sell it for 1000.
> =7000 + 500 + 500 - 1000 = 7000
> If I do this for 6 years, that's 7000 x 3 = 21k
> So my point is, for 21k or 24k that I borrowed, I rather have my new Nissan, save myself time and energy and be sure I won't have any issue with the car. Plus if I want to sell it after those 6 years, I won't be able to sell it for much but it will be for more than $1000.
> Oh and another very important point, if I bought a car for 6k, it probably wouldn't get me an average of 35 MPG, and with a very limited amount of comfort I doubt I'll be able to sit in it and drive it for 12-15hrs straight. So I would be losing money on gas and hours.
> So that's true, I'm not ashamed to say I cherry picked the car in which I spend most of time.
> 
> Finally, I know what you are going to say "you are not going to do this for 6 years" and that's very true, eventually I'll be done in a year max and yes I would have lost some money on a new car but as I already said, I'll still be able to sell it for a good amount, or simply, if I can afford it, keep paying it and give it to my mom who really needs a new car.


All pretty fair points.

Where I think you may be mistaken is in comparing the values. It depends on milage. If you're Ubering 100,000 miles in 3 years in your new car, you're going to lose almost all it's value and be upside down on the loan. In your scenario, I'm losing $10,500 in value over 3 years and you're losing what? $20,000? So what now? You still owe on your loan far more than it's worth. You can Uber 3 more years for another 100,000 miles to catch up but you're just Ubering in a used high mileage car like me, no?

I disagree that a used car is somehow uncomfortable. I love my 2008 and people rave about it all the time. It is a mini-van, so I do lose out on MPG but I also get XL rides that can make my whole night in a surge. The value of used is also going cash and avoiding the financing costs but I get that not everyone can do that.


----------



## nutts

Used to be a cab driver in our affluent town of Naples Florida 10 years ago. My regular job keeps me on the local roads all day and I have lived hear 45 years. So my wife and I thought driving for Uber would be a great opportunity to make some extra vacation cash and pay off some bills. This weekend I went to town ,2014 Volvo S60 As my tool for the trade. Uber App is ultra efficient! Had a rider 83 % of miles driven! Far more passenger miles then the cab co. Problem is any profit you think you are making after paying for fuel is coming out of the deamortization or future maintenance of your Vehical. You would make more money if you borrow $50,000.00 from the bank and sat on your ass all day! Sorry to say, that is just the plain fact! To bad Ubers ability to get customers matched with drivers is second to none. That is wear Uber will someday shine, but there must be real profits for Uber partiners! That happens the sky is the limit, for Uber and Uber Partners.


----------



## Elo

RamzFanz said:


> All pretty fair points.
> 
> Where I think you may be mistaken is in comparing the values. It depends on milage. If you're Ubering 100,000 miles in 3 years in your new car, you're going to lose almost all it's value and be upside down on the loan. In your scenario, I'm losing $10,500 in value over 3 years and you're losing what? $20,000? So what now? You still owe on your loan far more than it's worth. You can Uber 3 more years for another 100,000 miles to catch up but you're just Ubering in a used high mileage car like me, no?
> 
> I disagree that a used car is somehow uncomfortable. I love my 2008 and people rave about it all the time. It is a mini-van, so I do lose out on MPG but I also get XL rides that can make my whole night in a surge. The value of used is also going cash and avoiding the financing costs but I get that not everyone can do that.


I see your point but the thing is, no matter what, you lose money when you buy a new car, I'm aware of this, and it's fine. But when it comes to its depreciation with miles, as long as you put a big amount of miles on the car in a short period of time, it is a done deal, you lose, maybe a little less on an used car but at the end of the day you still lose.

For the rest I think you misunderstood what I meant. I absolutely have nothing against used cars. In 2012 I bought a 2006 Vw Passat and I loved that thing, fully loaded, low miles and still fairly new (I don't think 6 years old is bad for car, especially if it was well taken care of). Whatsoever the car did cost me a total of 12k. On the other hand right before I bought my Altima, I had a Kia Optima, bought in 2015, total price of the car: 6k BUT it was a 2009, already over 100k miles, the only option of the car was the AC (I didn't even have a cruise) and it was a stick shift (I love driving stick shift, but when you drive 12h+ a day, in San Diego traffic and even sometime LA traffic, it's simply impossible). My point is, there are some very nice used cars, but you have to put a higher price in them.
A nice use car was what I was going for, but at the end, it was just making more sense to buy a new one for an extra 28bucks a month.
I'm now able to work many hours with my Altima, on average, I must spend about 80hrs a week in it. Obviously, I don't have a single issue with it, great on gas, cheap on maintenance, nothing fancy but just the necessary, spacious and comfortable. In 7 months, I was able to make over half of its price so I don't think it is bad (even tho, I'm aware that what I'm winning on one side, I'm loosing it from the other). But since I'm in need of "quick" and immediate money, it's fine with me.
If uber didn't screw us at the beginning of the year, I probably would have made over 3/4 of its price, working a little less or the same.
For what I will do with that car when I'm done: try to sell it, keep it, or hopefully giving it to my mom, I'm not sure yet but one step at a time.


----------



## secretadmirer

with all these rape stories I think some of the cities are going to finally grow a pair and stand up to uber and make them fingerprint drivers, and if they threaten to pull out, the heck with them.


----------



## backstreets-trans

secretadmirer said:


> with all these rape stories I think some of the cities are going to finally grow a pair and stand up to uber and make them fingerprint drivers, and if they threaten to pull out, the heck with them.


Especially since Uber is claiming absolutely no responsibility in the cases even though they matched the driver to the passenger. The was they screen the drivers is a total joke. No actual face to face interaction. Who hires millions of people without actually meeting them.


----------



## nutts

Elo said:


> I see your point but the thing is, no matter what, you lose money when you buy a new car, I'm aware of this, and it's fine. But when it comes to its depreciation with miles, as long as you put a big amount of miles on the car in a short period of time, it is a done deal, you lose, maybe a little less on an used car but at the end of the day you still lose.
> 
> For the rest I think you misunderstood what I meant. I absolutely have nothing against used cars. In 2012 I bought a 2006 Vw Passat and I loved that thing, fully loaded, low miles and still fairly new (I don't think 6 years old is bad for car, especially if it was well taken care of). Whatsoever the car did cost me a total of 12k. On the other hand right before I bought my Altima, I had a Kia Optima, bought in 2015, total price of the car: 6k BUT it was a 2009, already over 100k miles, the only option of the car was the AC (I didn't even have a cruise) and it was a stick shift (I love driving stick shift, but when you drive 12h+ a day, in San Diego traffic and even sometime LA traffic, it's simply impossible). My point is, there are some very nice used cars, but you have to put a higher price in them.
> A nice use car was what I was going for, but at the end, it was just making more sense to buy a new one for an extra 28bucks a month.
> I'm now able to work many hours with my Altima, on average, I must spend about 80hrs a week in it. Obviously, I don't have a single issue with it, great on gas, cheap on maintenance, nothing fancy but just the necessary, spacious and comfortable. In 7 months, I was able to make over half of its price so I don't think it is bad (even tho, I'm aware that what I'm winning on one side, I'm loosing it from the other). But since I'm in need of "quick" and immediate money, it's fine with me.
> If uber didn't screw us at the beginning of the year, I probably would have made over 3/4 of its price, working a little less or the same.
> For what I will do with that car when I'm done: try to sell it, keep it, or hopefully giving it to my mom, I'm not sure yet but one step at a time.


You want to make money that is the key, there is a difference between what the IRS allows you as a deduction and what it cost to operate a given vehical. For example the United States Post office says it cost $0.69 a mile to operate a small vehical, rental companies say $0.84 a mile. What ever 4 door vehical you can get,with the least cost. Some New cars have a 100000 mile warrenty. A high milage 1 year lease may be your best bet. After a year turn it back in. No tires to buy, breaks,or repairs. Even if it $600.00 a month, you have a firm cost to operate from. Every thing after lease payment and gas is profit. You may want to split the lease with a second Uber driver, keep the car on the road 24/7 Now your making money. Don't fall in love with a car! You will go broke!


----------



## s9ramirez33

Uber_On_Ha said:


> Here's my experience from using uber.....
> 
> Dec 2015
> #1 ordered a uber, received an alert that the driver is 10 mins away. Fine, I wait about 4-5 minutes and receive a call from the driver asking me to cancel because he's too far and traffic is really bad at 8PM at night. Okay fine, I'll just request another driver...
> #2 ordered a uber, driver accepts and she's less than 7 minutes away. Five minutes in I decided to wait by the front door for her arrival. Only to receive a call from her saying she ran out of gas, so cancel the trip.
> Now I am pissed and just decided against drinks tonight and just drive my car instead.
> 
> Feb 2016
> Ordered a uber driver, he accepted and started going the opposite way, I call him and received no answer. I noticed about 3-4 minutes later that he canceled the trip.
> 
> Valentines day I ordered a uber for my mom. I reserved a nice spa for her, she lives a few towns over so I requested a uber for her. I called the driver to let her know it will be my mom instead of me and which entrance to pick her up from because she works at a hospital only to be yelled at. The driver starts saying "I am on my way, there's no need to call me". I try to explain that I was only trying to help and she says "You know what just cancel the trip I don't have time for this shit." Umm yeah I am definitely canceling the trip, its not my fault you're spending valentines day ubering instead of wooing your boyfriend.
> 
> My last experience came from last night. I was out of town and requested a uber to take me to the airport. The driver calls me as soon as he accepted it. He asked "Where are you going?". I tell him the airport and he says "I dont do airport runs, please cancel"
> 
> WTF
> 
> It seems like drivers want to cancel more than they want to make trips.


If you know your going far. Go ahead and send them a message to how far your going. Most Uber drivers don't want to drive 10 minutes to drive 2 minutes. At .85 cents a mile with no surge give them a break. Plus you would still get an Uber way faster then a taxi even if 3 of them cancel on you. Also might be your rating.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

nutts said:


> Used to be a cab driver in our affluent town of Naples Florida 10 years ago. My regular job keeps me on the local roads all day and I have lived hear 45 years. So my wife and I thought driving for Uber would be a great opportunity to make some extra vacation cash and pay off some bills. This weekend I went to town ,2014 Volvo S60 As my tool for the trade. Uber App is ultra efficient! Had a rider 83 % of miles driven! Far more passenger miles then the cab co. Problem is any profit you think you are making after paying for fuel is coming out of the deamortization or future maintenance of your Vehical. You would make more money if you borrow $50,000.00 from the bank and sat on your ass all day! Sorry to say, that is just the plain fact! To bad Ubers ability to get customers matched with drivers is second to none. That is wear Uber will someday shine, but there must be real profits for Uber partiners! That happens the sky is the limit, for Uber and Uber Partners.


"This is TK- Thanks for destroying your Volvo for zero profit, for me".


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

JSM0713 said:


> I've achieved the point that I have no other choice but to ask destinations from Pax. Still haven't had the balls to ask for upfront tip. I am amazed at how low the rates are per trip. Simply not enough money in this. I have no choice but to find a real job. A fare from South Beach to the Trump Doral golf club was like $28... the traffic was miserable!!! And, the short trips... I thought the Uberx minimum was $5 and find that the Pax was charged $3.30, my take was $2.50... This is not a way to make a living and will have to stop soon. Too discouraging.
> I agree with those who say that Uber is racing to the bottom. After putting gas into the car, mileage, wear and tear.... this sucks.


My advice was to a pax having trouble getting a ride, not a driver. As a driver, if you ask for a tip you'll be deactivated once pax complain (and they will).


----------



## Undermensch

Oscar Levant said:


> I drove a taxi for 10 years, and one thing I learned and we were taught (yes the cab company I work for actually trained us ) that those who accept all trips offered always book more than those who cherry-pick.


I've seen that as well. I've driven all over the state and gotten rides back to my home when I take whatever comes in. When I try to cherry pick I end up with a lot of dead miles. I just go with serendipity most of the time and it works for me. I've got a few tricks up my sleeve, but I've largely stopped declining ANY ride.


----------



## Uber_On_Ha

Another Uber Driver said:


> Then about what are you complaining?


You totally missed the point...


----------



## Uber_On_Ha

TwoFiddyMile said:


> So you blatantly throw away your thesis regarding getting abandoned at your house, which morphed into "i only ping Uber to my house for the credits" and now this.
> This is a joke with no punchline.


No I am saying Uber is garbage in my location but I wouldn't mind using them in the city where I can get a uber.

My thoughts never changed, uber sucks where I am. I didn't get a uber in my town this weekend because of the hassle. But I did use uber downtown, I was actually shocked I got a brand new lexus on uber x.

I also hate the fact that it automatically selects pool now and will totally get you if they didnt have the part which says select number of seats needed.

I almost ordered a pool, I can see how a lot of pax accidentally order pool


----------



## Uber_On_Ha

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> What do you expect to get for what you're paying in rates?


Do you know that about 4 people already said this and I already replied to what I expect... Please read!


----------



## Uber_On_Ha

Slavic Riga said:


> Agreed. Driving Uber did not make sense to you. So, you are forcing it on other drivers to accept rides that are not logical & not profitable.
> 
> I am smart & can contradict everything you say. Deleting the app does not make me smart, it would make me a coward.
> You definitely are a coward because you are using the Uber driver blog as a shield to enforce your views on us.
> If you have deleted the app, then why are you on the drivers blog. I can vouch for a lot of the drivers on the forum by saying that we do not need your input on HOW, WHEN & WHY to drive. There are TAXIS next time use them or sign up one of your family members with Uber to drive you around.
> All of us have told you where to go but you don't seem to understand. You definitely don't understand the language.


I said I quit, I honestly wouldn't want you to quit because then who would drive me around for $0.20 a mile?


----------



## Uber_On_Ha

UberLaLa said:


> Did anyone else notice the specific words used in title of this thread?
> 
> *"Uber drivers are no better than taxis"*
> 
> Not, "Uber is no better than taxis" or even "Some Uber drivers are no better than taxis"
> 
> Then OP proceeds to call Uber drivers "morons" and "fools" Somebody please find this rider's ID and place their name on the UberDriver *Blacklist*, banning them from Uber pickups.
> 
> Oh, how I wish there were such....smh.


Then how would you make your $0.20 per mile if you banned people like me?


----------



## Slavic Riga

Uber_On_Ha said:


> I said I quit, I honestly wouldn't want you to quit because then who would drive me around for $0.20 a mile?


Hey. *Nobody is driving you around* & that's the reason you keep whinging on this blog. All of us will drive & are still driving, but will specifically not pick *you. *So, as to let you come on this blog & than go crying home to Mommy that you are not being picked up.


----------



## RamzFanz

secretadmirer said:


> with all these rape stories I think some of the cities are going to finally grow a pair and stand up to uber and make them fingerprint drivers, and if they threaten to pull out, the heck with them.


Have fingerprint checks worked to stop Taxi crimes?


----------



## UberLaLa

Uber_On_Ha said:


> Do you know that about 4 people already said this and I already replied to what I expect... Please read!


Nobody has to read any of this dribble...keep asking as many questions as you like drivers, feel free to read as little as you like, all you really need to do is read the title...this OP hates you...really, this troll is just trying to get a rise (and I have NEVER called anyone a troll on here - so we are talking some real trollness with this one)...

*Please someone figure out who this pax is and alert drivers in their area so they do not need to suffer this person.


----------



## FBM

And then they fire me for 4.59 stars out of 5.. LAME

At least I'm working in a REAL job now.


----------



## FBM

Uber_On_Ha said:


> Then how would you make your $0.20 per mile if you banned people like me?





UberLaLa said:


> Did anyone else notice the specific words used in title of this thread?
> 
> *"Uber drivers are no better than taxis"*
> 
> Not, "Uber is no better than taxis" or even "Some Uber drivers are no better than taxis"





WOW! Even I got tricked. I thought it was "Uber is no better" Even I didn't realize it was "Uber DRIVERS is no better."

For the OP. Got to word it in a way where it's not going to be confusing..

This is how to do it:

"Uber *drivers *are no better than Taxi *drivers*


----------



## JaredJ

Uber_On_Ha said:


> Here's my experience from using uber.....
> 
> Dec 2015
> #1 ordered a uber, received an alert that the driver is 10 mins away. Fine, I wait about 4-5 minutes and receive a call from the driver asking me to cancel because he's too far and traffic is really bad at 8PM at night. Okay fine, I'll just request another driver...
> #2 ordered a uber, driver accepts and she's less than 7 minutes away. Five minutes in I decided to wait by the front door for her arrival. Only to receive a call from her saying she ran out of gas, so cancel the trip.
> Now I am pissed and just decided against drinks tonight and just drive my car instead.
> 
> Feb 2016
> Ordered a uber driver, he accepted and started going the opposite way, I call him and received no answer. I noticed about 3-4 minutes later that he canceled the trip.
> 
> Valentines day I ordered a uber for my mom. I reserved a nice spa for her, she lives a few towns over so I requested a uber for her. I called the driver to let her know it will be my mom instead of me and which entrance to pick her up from because she works at a hospital only to be yelled at. The driver starts saying "I am on my way, there's no need to call me". I try to explain that I was only trying to help and she says "You know what just cancel the trip I don't have time for this shit." Umm yeah I am definitely canceling the trip, its not my fault you're spending valentines day ubering instead of wooing your boyfriend.
> 
> My last experience came from last night. I was out of town and requested a uber to take me to the airport. The driver calls me as soon as he accepted it. He asked "Where are you going?". I tell him the airport and he says "I dont do airport runs, please cancel"
> 
> WTF
> 
> It seems like drivers want to cancel more than they want to make trips.


Sounds like you may have a low passenger rating. Typical behavior if you've been rated low by other drivers. I had a buddy that had similar things happen and when I showed him how to pull his rating off the app he had a 4.4.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce

Uber_On_Ha said:


> Do you know that about 4 people already said this and I already replied to what I expect... Please read!


Thanks for taking the time replying to my sarcasm.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

RamzFanz said:


> Have fingerprint checks worked to stop Taxi crimes?


If you consider that fingerprint checks have kept those who had previous convictions for various violent, drug and other serious crimes from securing hack licences, the answer to your question, as asked, would be "yes". Violent criminals have a high rate of recidivism. Now, if you want to rephrase the question, you _*might*_ (note the stress, please) receive a different answer.



Uber_On_Ha said:


> I just use uber in the city and never have a problem.





Another Uber Driver said:


> Then about what are you complaining?


^^^^^^^^^_*I ain't missed no point.*_\/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/



Uber_On_Ha said:


> You totally missed the point...


----------



## UberXTampa

after 4 rates cuts if you still maintain your expectations as if none of them happened, you will continue to be disappointed. Set your expectations very low, just like the current rates, you will be very happy when you get one out of three drivers taking you.


----------



## ChiGal

Uber_On_Ha said:


> What's funny is I actually do "when I am in the city". As I stated before I am outside and away from everyone so I understand (as a driver) but as a rider I was told uber was available in my area. So when they are not I send a nice email to uber explaining these and the load my account with credits to use when I am in the city or when a driver does come.
> 
> I had no agenda I was clearly speaking my mind and that will remain the same... QUIT IF YOU DONT LIKE THE RATE, QUIT IF YOU WANT ME TO CANCEL TRIPS BECAUSE YOU REFUSE TO COME BUT DONT WANT TO SCREW UP YOUR ACCEPTANCE RATE BECAUSE I WILL REPORT YOU AND CONTINUE TO USE MY CREDITS AS A CONSUMER AND NOT A STUPID DRIVER!


Don't cancel anything. They shouldn't have accepted it. Make them cancel. If they are worried about deactivation then they need to either:
1 stop caring about deactivation
2 start picking up pax when they are online
3 use their cancellations wisely

It is not your duty as a consumer to pacify any driver who has given you poor customer service.

If I don't want to drive, I don't accept the request. You are absolutely correct in saying that the drivers accepted the rates. Even if they started back in the day when the rates were good, those days aren't here anymore and they are still driving.

Also, even in those days, many of those drivers still didn't want to work. They racked up guarantees without driving or specifically went places where they knew there wasn't going to be any pings. What did that do? Cause uber to regulate those things among drivers. Yet they complain because they can't scam anymore but they are the reason for it.

That's just one example. As an ex driver you know this so stop encouraging them to make you cancel now as a customer. Make them cancel and take the hit, or come pick you up. If they are petty enough to come all the way there and hide so you can't find them then report them.

I dont do uber pool. I don't ask the customers to cancel, I just don't accept them at all. It's simple. It's my choice, and I know the possible consequences of my choice.


----------



## ChiGal

Uber_On_Ha said:


> I made it clear I use uber mainly to go to bar/lounges in the city. Sometimes they come and maybe 2-3 times they didn't. I feel like that's a good reimbursement by comping a future bar trip or airport trip or 2 why not?
> 
> I am not scheming the system at all, just like uber lied to you, uber lied to me and said uber x was available in my location. Yes, they are available but sometimes they are 10 minutes away and dont want to come. So because of that, I can contact uber and let them know the driver canceled because the ping was too far and they give me about $30 bucks in credits.


As you should be compensated for poor service.

They are scamming by accepting the request and then calling you and asking you to cancel to keep their acceptance rate up to drive under the umbrella of a company they disdain. That isn't your fault nor is it your problem.

As drivers we are not employees. We are independent contractors. As such we either accept the job or not. It's really that simple.


----------



## Richard Cranium

tohunt4me said:


> I have 98% acceptance rate.
> Only recently do I not accept drunks who aren't at the pin drop and can't speak well enough to say where they are.I feel bad about denying service to even them.
> They are the ones who need it the most.


Take my word for it, keep a log and keep doing the math. Uber has some bassackward new math algorithm they use, and they could not explain to me why one day I get the Gold member request, and then 2 days later told my cancellation rate is unacceptable. it was 97.876%
They apologized.. emails files.

Amazing....


----------



## RamzFanz

Another Uber Driver said:


> If you consider that fingerprint checks have kept those who had previous convictions for various violent, drug and other serious crimes from securing hack licences, the answer to your question, as asked, would be "yes". Violent criminals have a high rate of recidivism. Now, if you want to rephrase the question, you _*might*_ (note the stress, please) receive a different answer.


So your answer is no, you have no evidence that fingerprint checks actually lowers crime over a normal background check. That's what I thought. Most taxi drivers love regulations because that's how they stayed in business with such a poor product, I don't.


----------



## Bolympia

RamzFanz said:


> So your answer is no, you have no evidence that fingerprint checks actually lowers crime over a normal background check. That's what I thought. Most taxi drivers love regulations because that's how they stayed in business with such a poor product, I don't.


The regulations mitigate so many of the things you uber drivers complain about; market over saturation, declining pay, unfair work conditions.

Taxi companies have stayed in business for so long because the taxi business has never been particularly lucrative. The only reason Uber is lucrative is because it pushes all of its operational costs to its poor drivers.....but rest assured, it won't last.


----------



## Tnasty

The Taxi industry owes fuber a ton of respect,we took the trash out of there lives.Its cool though I like a good portion of my single serving friends.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

RamzFanz said:


> So your answer is no, you have no evidence that fingerprint checks actually lowers crime over a normal background check. That's what I thought. Most taxi drivers love regulations because that's how they stayed in business with such a poor product, I don't.


The answer was "yes". We are going to try an old logical formula called a syllogism; perhaps you have heard of it.

1. There is a category of people called "violent criminals".
2. People in this category have committed violent crimes.
3. People who commit violent crimes have a high rate of recidivism.
4. When discussing crime, recidivism is defined as "relapse into criminal behaviour".
5. A high rate of recidivism means that it is highly likely that a criminal will relapse into criminal behaviour.
6. Thus, it is highly likely that a violent criminal will commit other violent crimes, given the opportunity.

1, Violent criminals will continue to commit violent crimes, given the opportunity.
2. Being in a closed vehicle alone with another person is an opportunistic situation.
3. A violent criminal in an enclosed vehicle with another person has an opportunity to commit a violent crime.
4. Thus, it is highly likely that a violent criminal alone in an enclosed vehicle with another person will commit a violent crime against that person.

1. The FBI maintains a National Crime Database.
2. The FBI National Crime Database is the most complete, up-to-date and thorough database in the United States, its possessions and territories.
3. Those convicted of violent crimes in the United States, its possessions and territories have their information entered into that database.
4. The FBI database is accessible to Law Enforcement Agencies in the United States, its possessions and its territories.
5. The FBI database is not accessible to private entities.
6. Thus Law Enforcement has access to a more thorough, complete and up-to-date crime database than does a private entity.
7. As a result of Number Six, a Law Enforcement background check is more likely to reveal past convictions for violent crimes than is a private background check.

Now:

1. It is highly likely that a violent criminal will commit another violent crime, given the opportunity.
2. A criminal's being alone in an enclosed vehicle with another person is such an opportunity.
3. It is likely that a violent criminal alone in an enclosed vehicle with another person will commit a violent crime against that person.
4. A Law Enforcement Background Check is more likely to reveal convictions for violent crimes than is a private background check.
5. A Law Enforcement background check is more likely to let regulators know if someone has any convictions for a violent crime.
6. Regulators want to keep violent criminals from driving the public for hire.
7. Regulators deny licences for hire to those convicted of violent crime.
8. Without a licence (where required), violent criminals would not be driving the public for hire.
9. Thus, there it is less likely that a violent criminal will have an opportunity to commit a violent crime.
10. Lack of opportunity for violent crime equals less violent crime.

Add to that a Southern California television station's discovery, sometime back, that several pedophiles, armed robbers and spouse abusers had passed a TNC background check. Those people would not have passed a Law Enforcement background check.

You have made a blanket, baseless and therefore _*FALSE*_ statement about taxi drivers' "loving" regulations. Most taxi drivers hate regulations because they are excessive and overly burdensome on the drivers. Even when the regulations target the companies, it hurts the drivers in the form of increased rent or fees. You put too much faith in the Kool-Aid fed to you by the TNCs that the only purpose of regulation is to keep you out and protect a select few. That is not always the case. In the case of the Law Enforcement background check, the Regulators, and the Government that the Regulators represent all have a valid interest in knowing who is driving around their residents (to whom ultimately they are supposed to be accountable), those who visit and those who do business within that jursidiction.

Finally, consider this, if you will: If you have nothing to hide, why are you so worried about submitting to an FBI background check?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Uber_On_Ha said:


> No uber select in my area. I live outside of the city, I only have uber x and sometimes UberSUV (but it's usually 15+ minutes away).
> I understand the rates are really bad now, that's why I stopped driving. But I think drivers should just quit like I did instead of wasting people time and giving uber drivers a bad rep.
> 
> I only did it part time (weekends for the most part) and it wasnt worth it with the rate cuts. I couldn't imagine why people bother doing it full-time and take their problems out on the pax.


They're not "taking their problems out on the pax" - they are deciding which rides they can make money on (or at least break-even) and which are charitable contributions. How can ANYONE (including Uber) expect a driver to lose money providing a ride?

Want great UberX service? NEVER call the driver (we're DRIVING to you and following a GPS... a phone call is distracting). As soon as a driver accepts your request, send a TXT MSG letting them know you TIP $5 for each trip - and if they need more info, they can call you when they are stopped. Do that and you'll have smiling drivers arriving who jump out to open doors for you.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Michael - Cleveland said:


> send a TXT MSG letting them know you TIP $5 for each trip -


..........and do follow through on the promise to tip.

This _*IS*_, after all, America: In God We Trust, All Others Pay Cash (or American Express, where accepted-----and I do have a credit card terminal that does accept American Express, so if they do not have cash, I will be delighted to run whatever amount that they want to tip on the terminal)


----------



## ChortlingCrison

Another Uber Driver said:


> The answer was "yes". We are going to try an old logical formula called a syllogism; perhaps you have heard of it.
> 
> 1. There is a category of people called "violent criminals".
> 2. People in this category have committed violent crimes.
> 3. People who commit violent crimes have a high rate of recidivism.
> 4. When discussing crime, recidivism is defined as "relapse into criminal behaviour".
> 5. A high rate of recidivism means that it is highly likely that a criminal will relapse into criminal behaviour.
> 6. Thus, it is highly likely that a violent criminal will commit other violent crimes, given the opportunity.
> 
> 1, Violent criminals will continue to commit violent crimes, given the opportunity.
> 2. Being in a closed vehicle alone with another person is an opportunistic situation.
> 3. A violent criminal in an enclosed vehicle with another person has an opportunity to commit a violent crime.
> 4. Thus, it is highly likely that a violent criminal alone in an enclosed vehicle with another person will commit a violent crime against that person.
> 
> 1. The FBI maintains a National Crime Database.
> 2. The FBI National Crime Database is the most complete, up-to-date and thorough database in the United States, its possessions and territories.
> 3. Those convicted of violent crimes in the United States, its possessions and territories have their information entered into that database.
> 4. The FBI database is accessible to Law Enforcement Agencies in the United States, its possessions and its territories.
> 5. The FBI database is not accessible to private entities.
> 6. Thus Law Enforcement has access to a more thorough, complete and up-to-date crime database than does a private entity.
> 7. As a result of Number Six, a Law Enforcement background check is more likely to reveal past convictions for violent crimes than is a private background check.
> 
> Now:
> 
> 1. It is highly likely that a violent criminal will commit another violent crime, given the opportunity.
> 2. A criminal's being alone in an enclosed vehicle with another person is such an opportunity.
> 3. It is likely that a violent criminal alone in an enclosed vehicle with another person will commit a violent crime against that person.
> 4. A Law Enforcement Background Check is more likely to reveal convictions for violent crimes than is a private background check.
> 5. A Law Enforcement background check is more likely to let regulators know if someone has any convictions for a violent crime.
> 6. Regulators want to keep violent criminals from driving the public for hire.
> 7. Regulators deny licences for hire to those convicted of violent crime.
> 8. Without a licence (where required), violent criminals would not be driving the public for hire.
> 9. Thus, there it is less likely that a violent criminal will have an opportunity to commit a violent crime.
> 10. Lack of opportunity for violent crime equals less violent crime.
> 
> Add to that a Southern California television station's discovery, sometime back, that several pedophiles, armed robbers and spouse abusers had passed a TNC background check. Those people would not have passed a Law Enforcement background check.
> 
> You have made a blanket, baseless and therefore _*FALSE*_ statement about taxi drivers' "loving" regulations. Most taxi drivers hate regulations because they are excessive and overly burdensome on the drivers. Even when the regulations target the companies, it hurts the drivers in the form of increased rent or fees. You put too much faith in the Kool-Aid fed to you by the TNCs that the only purpose of regulation is to keep you out and protect a select few. That is not always the case. In the case of the Law Enforcement background check, the Regulators, and the Government that the Regulators represent all have a valid interest in knowing who is driving around their residents (to whom ultimately they are supposed to be accountable), those who visit and those who do business within that jursidiction.
> 
> Finally, consider this, if you will: If you have nothing to hide, why are you so worried about submitting to an FBI background check?


Excellent post! I think Travis and his cult brainwashed a lot of the drivers into thinking that cab drivers love regulation, and that our commission pays off the city to keep uber out. Uber thinks it's fair competition to that only taxis and limos and such be regulated, because don't forget...Ubers slogan "Uber is not a taxi", It's an application connecting driver with passenger".


----------



## ChortlingCrison

Tnasty said:


> The Taxi industry owes fuber a ton of respect,we took the trash out of there lives.Its cool though I like a good portion of my single serving friends.


 I really don't think the cab companies owe uber anything. As much I would like to give my opinion about your post, it might be considered " a confrontational post", so I refrain from giving it the comment it deserves.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Greguzzi said:


> This is the consequence of Uber cutting rates again and again on the (ahem!) independent contractors it contracts to do all of its customer interactions. Unhappy ICs lead to unhappy customers. You get what you get. It doesn't have to be this way, but Uber is, well, Uber is Uber.


Had to stop by the Uber office here yesterday. First time I'd been in since last year... they spiffed the place up - just a tiny bit. I'd been shut-out of access to the app and asked to meet with the local powers-that-be in person (I guess to make sure I wasn't the next Kalamazoo shooter). Afterwards, I received an email asking if the visit had resolved my problem (yes) - and providing a space for feedback. It means nothing to anyone but me, but here's what I submitted:

I enjoyed meeting with the staff and the manager of the Cleveland office. However, it was is disconcerting to repeatedly hear them say "_You are an Independent Contractor and you can run your business as you wish, *but* you must do 'a', 'b', 'c,' or we will deactivate you_".

"I work very hard to provide great service to Uber riders while at the same time working intelligently so that I do not lose money. It is incongruous that Uber has a high standard for the User Experience (UX) of riders who pay Uber to use the Uber app - but no respect for Uber's other customers: The Drivers who pay Uber in order to use the Uber app."​From my conversation with the office manager (a very nice guy, btw, with 3 years of driving in SF under his belt)...

HIM: Each time you cancel a ride or don't accept a request you not only make the rider's UX a bad one, you hurt other drivers who are further away"
ME: That's a company line - and it's not true. When I don't accept a ride request I do not want, the driver who accepts, DOES want the ride and is willing and able to complete the trip. That's a better UX for both the rider and the driver.​HIM: Each time you cancel a trip you create a problem for the rider and the next driver, who is always going to be further away."
ME: No, when I cancel a trip request, the rider then has the opportunity to get a driver who is now closer (because they are driving towards that location) or have the request accepted by a driver who is then available in the area after making a drop or just coming online. Uber has a choice and will need to pick one: High acceptance rate or low cancellation rate: you can't have both and expect to keep drivers at these rates.​


----------



## Another Uber Driver

ChortlingCrison said:


> Ubers slogan "Uber is not a taxi", It's an application connecting driver with passenger".


The cab companies used to argue that they provided only services to drivers, they did not provide transportation. Those that had radio rooms used to argue that this was one of the services that it provided to drivers as drivers did not have to subscribe to dispatch service. Those that had large rental fleets used to argue that they were simply a leasing company.

That worked for some time, but, beginning in the late 1980s, the courts started to disagree with that. By the mid 1990s, the Regulators started to disagree. Recently, the D.C. Taxicab Commission made rules that specifically hold companies responsible for miscreant drivers.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Uber has a choice and will need to pick one: High acceptance rate or low cancellation rate: you can't have both and expect to keep drivers at these rates.


A good point, to be sure; likely a point for which the gentleman had no answer. In fact, if you told me that he appeared taken aback by your statement, stuttered, blubbered, staggered (even) or the proverbial cat got her claws into his proverbial tongue, I would not disbelieve you.

If Uber paid a little better, it might get drivers to chase more trips. Further, I am sure that something could be programmed into the application to let a driver know that he is chasing a substantial trip, thus, even at these rates, Uber might get some drivers to chase a few more trips. Even at these rates, there would be more than a few drivers that Uber would not keep even if it did "pick one". Uber might take the position that the object for the driver is "less lack of profitability" (is that stilted, or is that stilted?) when in reality the object is profit.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Another Uber Driver said:


> A good point, to be sure; likely a point for which the gentleman had no answer. In fact, if you told me that he appeared taken aback by your statement, stuttered, blubbered, staggered (even) or the proverbial cat got her claws into his proverbial tongue, I would not disbelieve you.
> 
> If Uber paid a little better, it might get drivers to chase more trips. Further, I am sure that something could be programmed into the application to let a driver know that he is chasing a substantial trip, thus, even at these rates, Uber might get some drivers to chase a few more trips. Even at these rates, there would be more than a few drivers that Uber would not keep even if it did "pick one". Uber might take the position that the object for the driver is "less lack of profitability" (is that stilted, or is that stilted?) when in reality the object is profit.


yeah..."be happy: you're losing less $"


----------



## Tnasty

Uber is run by selfish children.


----------



## Tnasty

ChortlingCrison said:


> I really don't think the cab companies owe uber anything. As much I would like to give my opinion about your post, it might be considered " a confrontational post", so I refrain from giving it the comment it deserves.


It was more of a joke, but I feel its true too.Taxis will be better when the dust settles.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

RamzFanz said:


> So your answer is no, you have no evidence that fingerprint checks actually lowers crime over a normal background check. That's what I thought. Most taxi drivers love regulations because that's how they stayed in business with such a poor product, I don't.


 Well if you consider the guy who in April of last year was arrested for rape and it came out that he would not have passed the Houston background check, but DID pass Uber's then you could certainly argue that it would have prevented that.

http://www.houstonchronicle.com/new...sed-of-rape-started-work-after-14-6185342.php


----------



## RamzFanz

Bolympia said:


> The regulations mitigate so many of the things you uber drivers complain about; market over saturation, declining pay, unfair work conditions.
> 
> Taxi companies have stayed in business for so long because the taxi business has never been particularly lucrative. The only reason Uber is lucrative is because it pushes all of its operational costs to its poor drivers.....but rest assured, it won't last.


False. Taxis existed because they were protected and all the right people got paid. No one cared that they were ripping people off.


----------



## RamzFanz

Another Uber Driver said:


> The answer was "yes". We are going to try an old logical formula called a syllogism; perhaps you have heard of it.
> 
> 1. There is a category of people called "violent criminals".
> 2. People in this category have committed violent crimes.
> 3. People who commit violent crimes have a high rate of recidivism.
> 4. When discussing crime, recidivism is defined as "relapse into criminal behaviour".
> 5. A high rate of recidivism means that it is highly likely that a criminal will relapse into criminal behaviour.
> 6. Thus, it is highly likely that a violent criminal will commit other violent crimes, given the opportunity.
> 
> 1, Violent criminals will continue to commit violent crimes, given the opportunity.
> 2. Being in a closed vehicle alone with another person is an opportunistic situation.
> 3. A violent criminal in an enclosed vehicle with another person has an opportunity to commit a violent crime.
> 4. Thus, it is highly likely that a violent criminal alone in an enclosed vehicle with another person will commit a violent crime against that person.
> 
> 1. The FBI maintains a National Crime Database.
> 2. The FBI National Crime Database is the most complete, up-to-date and thorough database in the United States, its possessions and territories.
> 3. Those convicted of violent crimes in the United States, its possessions and territories have their information entered into that database.
> 4. The FBI database is accessible to Law Enforcement Agencies in the United States, its possessions and its territories.
> 5. The FBI database is not accessible to private entities.
> 6. Thus Law Enforcement has access to a more thorough, complete and up-to-date crime database than does a private entity.
> 7. As a result of Number Six, a Law Enforcement background check is more likely to reveal past convictions for violent crimes than is a private background check.
> 
> Now:
> 
> 1. It is highly likely that a violent criminal will commit another violent crime, given the opportunity.
> 2. A criminal's being alone in an enclosed vehicle with another person is such an opportunity.
> 3. It is likely that a violent criminal alone in an enclosed vehicle with another person will commit a violent crime against that person.
> 4. A Law Enforcement Background Check is more likely to reveal convictions for violent crimes than is a private background check.
> 5. A Law Enforcement background check is more likely to let regulators know if someone has any convictions for a violent crime.
> 6. Regulators want to keep violent criminals from driving the public for hire.
> 7. Regulators deny licences for hire to those convicted of violent crime.
> 8. Without a licence (where required), violent criminals would not be driving the public for hire.
> 9. Thus, there it is less likely that a violent criminal will have an opportunity to commit a violent crime.
> 10. Lack of opportunity for violent crime equals less violent crime.
> 
> Add to that a Southern California television station's discovery, sometime back, that several pedophiles, armed robbers and spouse abusers had passed a TNC background check. Those people would not have passed a Law Enforcement background check.
> 
> You have made a blanket, baseless and therefore _*FALSE*_ statement about taxi drivers' "loving" regulations. Most taxi drivers hate regulations because they are excessive and overly burdensome on the drivers. Even when the regulations target the companies, it hurts the drivers in the form of increased rent or fees. You put too much faith in the Kool-Aid fed to you by the TNCs that the only purpose of regulation is to keep you out and protect a select few. That is not always the case. In the case of the Law Enforcement background check, the Regulators, and the Government that the Regulators represent all have a valid interest in knowing who is driving around their residents (to whom ultimately they are supposed to be accountable), those who visit and those who do business within that jursidiction.
> 
> Finally, consider this, if you will: If you have nothing to hide, why are you so worried about submitting to an FBI background check?


So, no, you have no actual studies that show fingerprint checks lower crime. I know.

When you can show that taxi drivers don't commit crimes, I will listen. Until then, keep pretending.


----------



## RamzFanz

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Well if you consider the guy who in April of last year was arrested for rape and it came out that he would not have passed the Houston background check, but DID pass Uber's then you could certainly argue that it would have prevented that.
> 
> http://www.houstonchronicle.com/new...sed-of-rape-started-work-after-14-6185342.php


Hooray! You have taken an actual case out of context. Now look at how taxi drivers have gone on mass murder sprees, rob people every day, rape women, and put it all back into context.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

RamzFanz said:


> Hooray! You have an actual case. Now look at how taxi drivers have gone on mass murder sprees, rob people every day, rape women, and put it all into context.


You asked for an example. You got it. I just happened to know about this because I live in Houston.

It is one case that came out because he both passed uber's check and then possibly committed a crime and his record was then revealed.

There are plenty of other uber drivers accused of crimes. We just don't know whether they would pass anything else as it's not part of the news. Houston's checks made it into a story because the city was upset that uber wasn't deactivating the non city licensed drivers.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

RamzFanz said:


> Hooray! You have taken an actual case out of context. Now look at how taxi drivers have gone on mass murder sprees, rob people every day, rape women, and put it all back into context.


Donald? ... Mr Trump ... is that you?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

RamzFanz said:


> False. Taxis existed because they were protected and all the right people got paid. No one cared that they were ripping people off.


False? You just called something false and then said the exact same thing in different a context - showing once again that all you care about is confronting people here. STOP IT.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

RamzFanz said:


> Hooray! You have taken an actual case out of context. Now look at how taxi drivers have gone on mass murder sprees, rob people every day, rape women, and put it all back into context.


Correct.
Its a long stressful day for me day in, day out.
05:00 rob three customers.
07:00 rape and pillage. 
09:00 burn the village green.
11:00 lunch
13:00 help a little old lady with hergroceries. 
15:00 plunder.
17:00 rape
18:00 go home, feed and bathe the kids.

Friggin exhausting!


----------



## Another Uber Driver

RamzFanz said:


> So, no, you have no actual studies that show fingerprint checks lower crime. I know.
> 
> When you can show that taxi drivers don't commit crimes, I will listen. Until then, keep pretending.


Your conclusion has nothing to do with your premise. Your post is rife with words that you put onto my keyboard.

I never stated that "taxi drivers do not commit crimes". I am not pretending, nor have I ever "pretended", that "taxi drivers do not commit crimes". What I did state was that taxi drivers must submit to FBI Fingerprint Checks (at least here, they must) or, at least some form of Law Enforcement background checks. I did state that the Law Enforcement background checks were more thorough than were private. I did state that because a Law Enforcement background check was more likely to keep out someone who had committed a violent crime, the odds were less that a past violent criminal would have an opportunity to commit a violent crime. Logic demands that less opportunity means less crime.

If you can not comprehend a logical argument, there is not much that anyone can do for you. I am not going to go looking up studies over a disagreement on an internet forum. I have life outside of internet fora.



RamzFanz said:


> Hooray! You have taken an actual case out of context. Now look at how taxi drivers have gone on mass murder sprees, rob people every day, rape women, and put it all back into context.


^^^^^^^^_*Ain't no case what's been taken outta' no context, thar'*_. Facts are facts, regardless of how inconvenient they may seem.

Fact: The driver was arrested and charged with rape.
Fact: The driver passed a TNC background check.
Fact: The Law Enforcement background check revealed a previous that did not show up on the private.
Fact: The accused never would have received a hack licence because the previous would have shown up.

These things occurred, context or otherwise. There is no denying them.

_*Dipso facto, QED:*_ A Law Enforcement background check would have kept the accused from driving a passenger-for-hire thus prevented this alleged rape.

*(Do understand that despite the administration of the Rape Kit and other procedures taken to collect evidence, as there has not yet been a trial, the accused must remain "accused" and some occurrences labelled as "alleged")

\/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/



Fuzzyelvis said:


> You asked for an example. You got it. I just happened to know about this because I live in Houston.
> 
> It is one case that came out because he both passed uber's check and then possibly committed a crime and his record was then revealed.
> 
> There are plenty of other uber drivers accused of crimes. We just don't know whether they would pass anything else as it's not part of the news. Houston's checks made it into a story because the city was upset that uber wasn't deactivating the non city licensed drivers.


.........and I suspect that he *don't like that he got it................................*

Thank you Fuzzyelvis. As you correctly state, the Houston driver is not the only TNC driver who has been accused of misconduct with a female. There have been a few in this market. There has been more than one conviction or guilty plea. In addition, there have been several ruled "consensual" despite the female's being under the proverbial influence (not every jurisdiction has laws in place that designate someone who is under the influence as "incapable of consent"). To their credit, both Uber and Lyft have de-activated those drivers, even in the cases where there was a "consensual" ruling, and *KEPT* them de-activated. De-activation is the best that a TNC can do.

I had to deal with similar as a cab company Official. I kicked out more than one driver for misconduct with a female passenger. In fact, one time the Taxicab Commission sent to my Company a nastygram with an enclosed copy of the complainant's letter. The DCTC _*DEMANDED*_ to know "yesterday" what the Company had "planned to do about it". I replied in a courteous, professional and businesslike manner, that we had received the same letter six months previous to the DCTC letter, as the date on the complaining letter showed, had conducted an investigation, had summoned the driver before the Company President and Board of Directors for a Show Cause hearing, had conducted the hearing and had expelled the driver from the Company. I did add that the action that we had taken was the most severe action available to the Company. We could not take his Hack Licence, as we had not issued it to him; the DCTC had issued it to him.

Finally, do understand that I use "misconduct" to cover the span of misdeeds, from inappropriate touching to out and out violent rape. "Misconduct" is, to be sure, too soft a word, but I use it for lack of anything better.


----------



## Greguzzi

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Had to stop by the Uber office here yesterday. Afterwards I received an email asking if the visit had resolved my problem (yes) - and providing a space for feedback. It means nothing to anyone but me, but here's what I submitted:
> 
> I enjoyed meeting with the staff and the manager of the Cleveland office. However, it was is disconcerting to repeatedly hear them say "_You are an Independent Contractor and you can run your business as you wish, *but* you must do 'a', 'b', 'c,' or we will deactivate you_".
> 
> "I work very hard to provide great service to Uber riders while at the same time working intelligently so that I do not lose money. It is incongruous that Uber has a high standard for the User Experience (UX) of riders who pay Uber to use the Uber app - but no respect for Uber's other customers: The Drivers who pay Uber in order to use the Uber app."​From my conversation with the office manager (a very nice guy, btw, with 3 years of driving in SF under his belt)...
> 
> HIM: Each time you cancel a ride or don't accept a request you not only make the rider's UX a bad one, you hurt other drivers who are further away"
> ME: That's a company line - and it's not true. When I don't accept a ride request I do not want, the driver who accepts, DOES want the ride and is willing and able to complete the trip. That's a better UX for both the rider and the driver.​HIM: Each time you cancel a trip you create a problem for the rider and the next driver, who is always going to be further away."
> ME: No, when I cancel a trip request, the rider then has the opportunity to get a driver who is now closer (because they are driving towards that location) or have the request accepted by a driver who is then available in the area after making a drop or just coming online. Uber has a choice and will need to pick one: High acceptance rate or low cancellation rate: you can't have both and expect to keep drivers at these rates.​


Good on you for trying!


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Greguzzi said:


> Good on you for trying!


It was a little sad - meeting this obviously very bright - very nice guy... who's got a "good job" with Uber... he's just trying to further his career and take care of his young family... and you can see in his eyes as he swings between the company line and what he knows as the truth. I'm not sure I could ever work in a job like that. At least not for very long.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd

Uber_On_Ha said:


> Here's my experience from using uber.....
> 
> Dec 2015
> #1 ordered a uber, received an alert that the driver is 10 mins away. Fine, I wait about 4-5 minutes and receive a call from the driver asking me to cancel because he's too far and traffic is really bad at 8PM at night. Okay fine, I'll just request another driver...
> #2 ordered a uber, driver accepts and she's less than 7 minutes away. Five minutes in I decided to wait by the front door for her arrival. Only to receive a call from her saying she ran out of gas, so cancel the trip.
> Now I am pissed and just decided against drinks tonight and just drive my car instead.
> 
> Feb 2016
> Ordered a uber driver, he accepted and started going the opposite way, I call him and received no answer. I noticed about 3-4 minutes later that he canceled the trip.
> 
> Valentines day I ordered a uber for my mom. I reserved a nice spa for her, she lives a few towns over so I requested a uber for her. I called the driver to let her know it will be my mom instead of me and which entrance to pick her up from because she works at a hospital only to be yelled at. The driver starts saying "I am on my way, there's no need to call me". I try to explain that I was only trying to help and she says "You know what just cancel the trip I don't have time for this shit." Umm yeah I am definitely canceling the trip, its not my fault you're spending valentines day ubering instead of wooing your boyfriend.
> 
> My last experience came from last night. I was out of town and requested a uber to take me to the airport. The driver calls me as soon as he accepted it. He asked "Where are you going?". I tell him the airport and he says "I dont do airport runs, please cancel"
> 
> WTF
> 
> It seems like drivers want to cancel more than they want to make trips.


So, if you hate the Uber Rider experience so much, why do you continue to do it? Why don't you just quit and "move on" with your life? I'll just never understand why people continue to do the same stupid things they hate, each and every day! Smh. Right Bart McCoy and TwoFiddyMile .


----------



## RamzFanz

Another Uber Driver said:


> Your conclusion has nothing to do with your premise. Your post is rife with words that you put onto my keyboard.
> 
> I never stated that "taxi drivers do not commit crimes". I am not pretending, nor have I ever "pretended", that "taxi drivers do not commit crimes". What I did state was that taxi drivers must submit to FBI Fingerprint Checks (at least here, they must) or, at least some form of Law Enforcement background checks. I did state that the Law Enforcement background checks were more thorough than were private. I did state that because a Law Enforcement background check was more likely to keep out someone who had committed a violent crime, the odds were less that a past violent criminal would have an opportunity to commit a violent crime. Logic demands that less opportunity means less crime.
> 
> If you can not comprehend a logical argument, there is not much that anyone can do for you. I am not going to go looking up studies over a disagreement on an internet forum. I have life outside of internet fora.
> 
> ^^^^^^^^_*Ain't no case what's been taken outta' no context, thar'*_. Facts are facts, regardless of how inconvenient they may seem.
> 
> Fact: The driver was arrested and charged with rape.
> Fact: The driver passed a TNC background check.
> Fact: The Law Enforcement background check revealed a previous that did not show up on the private.
> Fact: The accused never would have received a hack licence because the previous would have shown up.
> 
> These things occurred, context or otherwise. There is no denying them.
> 
> _*Dipso facto, QED:*_ A Law Enforcement background check would have kept the accused from driving a passenger-for-hire thus prevented this alleged rape.
> 
> *(Do understand that despite the administration of the Rape Kit and other procedures taken to collect evidence, as there has not yet been a trial, the accused must remain "accused" and some occurrences labelled as "alleged")
> 
> \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/
> 
> .........and I suspect that he *don't like that he got it................................*
> 
> Thank you Fuzzyelvis. As you correctly state, the Houston driver is not the only TNC driver who has been accused of misconduct with a female. There have been a few in this market. There has been more than one conviction or guilty plea. In addition, there have been several ruled "consensual" despite the female's being under the proverbial influence (not every jurisdiction has laws in place that designate someone who is under the influence as "incapable of consent"). To their credit, both Uber and Lyft have de-activated those drivers, even in the cases where there was a "consensual" ruling, and *KEPT* them de-activated. De-activation is the best that a TNC can do.
> 
> I had to deal with similar as a cab company Official. I kicked out more than one driver for misconduct with a female passenger. In fact, one time the Taxicab Commission sent to my Company a nastygram with an enclosed copy of the complainant's letter. The DCTC _*DEMANDED*_ to know "yesterday" what the Company had "planned to do about it". I replied in a courteous, professional and businesslike manner, that we had received the same letter six months previous to the DCTC letter, as the date on the complaining letter showed, had conducted an investigation, had summoned the driver before the Company President and Board of Directors for a Show Cause hearing, had conducted the hearing and had expelled the driver from the Company. I did add that the action that we had taken was the most severe action available to the Company. We could not take his Hack Licence, as we had not issued it to him; the DCTC had issued it to him.
> 
> Finally, do understand that I use "misconduct" to cover the span of misdeeds, from inappropriate touching to out and out violent rape. "Misconduct" is, to be sure, too soft a word, but I use it for lack of anything better.


TLDR.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

RamzFanz said:


> TLDR.


Then you lost the debate.


----------



## RamzFanz

*After a night out getting pawed by drunken Wall Street brokers, most women would like to think the ride home in a taxi is about the safest place you can be. No longer.*

In fact, according to NYC Police Commissioner Bill Bratton, sex assault by taxi drivers is on the rise and taxis have become even less safe than the subway, by far.

Bratton told a New York radio station, "One of the areas of concern that we have is particularly young women coming out of clubs and bars, particularly in Manhattan and certain areas of Brooklyn. They're by themselves and intoxicated getting into a cab . . . and we've seen an increase in assaults in those instances, so we're encouraging women to adopt the buddy system."

Instances of rape climbed 6 percent last year with stranger rape climbing 49 percent. *Of the stranger rapes, a full 10 percent were committed by cab drivers.*

*Statistics from 2015 show that taxi rape outnumbered subway rape by 14-1.*

_Please show me how the fingerprint checks are working._


----------



## RamzFanz

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Then you lost the debate.


I don't do walls of text that mean nothing. The point I made is simple and correct, none of you have any stats showing fingerprint checks reduce crime.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd

RamzFanz said:


> I don't do walls of text that mean nothing. The point I made is simple and correct, none of you have any stats showing fingerprint checks reduce crime.


Well to this point Ramz I agree with you. The whole "background" system is a mostly misunderstood concept by the general public. At best, a print check can reveal past misdeeds. However, it does not predict future behaviors. The main reason for them is to reduce employer's liability, not reduce crime.
As the SEC famously advises, " past performance is not a guarantee of future results ". Bernie Madoff passed a " background check" to maintain his securities industry credentials. Three or four of them actually. And he turned out to be one of the biggest thieves in history.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> So, if you hate the Uber Rider experience so much, why do you continue to do it? Why don't you just quit and "move on" with your life? I'll just never understand why people continue to do the same stupid things they hate, each and every day! Smh. Right Bart McCoy and TwoFiddyMile .


someday when you grow up and have a few life experiences that have you stuck doing something you don't enjoy, maybe then you won't judge others so quickly.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

RamzFanz said:


> I don't do walls of text that mean nothing. The point I made is simple and correct, none of you have any stats showing fingerprint checks reduce crime.


What universe do you live in? It's certainly not the same one the rest of us do.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Correct.
> Its a long stressful day for me day in, day out.
> 05:00 rob three customers.
> 07:00 rape and pillage.
> 09:00 burn the village green.
> 11:00 lunch
> 13:00 help a little old lady with hergroceries.
> 15:00 plunder.
> 17:00 rape
> 18:00 go home, feed and bathe the kids.
> 
> Friggin exhausting!


So you're tired, but it's a GOOD tired, right? Lol


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd

Michael - Cleveland said:


> someday when you grow up and have a few life experiences that have you stuck doing something you don't enjoy, maybe then you won't judge others so quickly.


You're misunderstanding and misjudging this post. Like completely bra. And I'm fully grown dude. Five years in a combat zone, ten years special ops. Been there done that. You?


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd

Fuzzyelvis said:


> So you're tired, but it's a GOOD tired, right? Lol


All that burning and pillaging, when you make any money?


----------



## Another Uber Driver

RamzFanz said:


> Instances of rape climbed 6 percent last year with stranger rape climbing 49 percent. *Of the stranger rapes, a full 10 percent were committed by cab drivers.
> Statistics from 2015 show that taxi rape outnumbered subway rape by 14-1.*
> 
> _Please show me how the fingerprint checks are working._


^^^^^^^^......and you just posted a "wall of text" that shows that there are three kinds of lies:

1. Lies
2. Damned Lies
3. Statistics

\/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/\/ \/ \/



RamzFanz said:


> I don't do walls of text that mean nothing.


There were fourteen reported rapes in NYC taxicabs in 2015, ten in 2014 (according to the _*Wall Street Journal-- 10 January, 2016*_).
As of 14 March, 2014, there were Fifty-One-Thousand-Three-Hundred-Ninety-Eight active hack licences in New York City. It would not be unreasonable to assume that the number is about the same a little over two years later. If, for purposes of discussion, we use a number of Fifty-One-Thousand, and, we assume that these rapists had legitimate hack licences (something we really have no reason to assume), this would show that the per-centage of NYC cab drivers who commit rape is 0,0002745. In short, not even one-thousandth of one per cent of New York City Cab drivers sexually assaulted their passengers in 2015.

Thus, while even one rape is intolerable, interpreting the numbers in a strict mathematical sense shows that the rate of rapes in NYC taxicabs is insignificant. Using New York City licenced hackers as a sample-size, the margin of error in a fingerprint check is less than one-thousandth of one per-cent. Any statistician or anyone who makes use of statistics would love to have that kind of margin of error. From those statistics, it is clear that the above quoted poster has failed to demonstrate his assertion that Law Enforcement background checks do not reduce crime. In contrast, numerous posters have demonstrated, with actual occurrences, that had a Law Enforcement background check been conducted on a specific perpetrator, said perpetrator would have been denied the opportunity that he had to commit the crime that he did. It is important to note that the occurrences reported by the previously referenced posters all involved perpetrators who had records of violent crimes that did not show up in a private background check.

Occurrences, types of occurrences, their frequency and perpetrators (known as actuarial statistics in the insurance business) do demonstrate that those who have committed violent crimes in the past are likely to repeat such behaviour. Further, it has been demonstrated more than amply that private background checks do not always show complete criminal records. In consideration of the foregoing, the only possible conclusion is that Law Enforcement background checks are more likely to show previous criminal records, thus, are likely to reduce the chances that a crime will occur.

One thing that none of these "statistics" and "studies" address is if the cabs or drivers were legitimately and legally licenced, or were they so-called "gypsy" or other illegal cabs or even legitimate cabs driven by unlicenced drivers. It has been the experience in this market that most of the problems with cab drivers have illegal drivers or vehicles as their source.



RamzFanz said:


> TLDR.


\/ \/ \/ \/ No surprise............ Three guesses as to why....^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


TwoFiddyMile said:


> Then you lost the debate.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> You're misunderstanding and misjudging this post. Like completely bra. And I'm fully grown dude. Five years in a combat zone, ten years special ops. Been there done that. You?


If you are that mature and still judge others by only your own experience then you're worse off than I thought. And on a more serious note: thanks for your service.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> All that burning and pillaging, when you make any money?


Not sure if you were absent that day in Viking Pirate College, but pillaging is a 100% profit industry.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Not sure if you were absent that day in Viking Pirate College, but pillaging is a 100% profit industry.


That's like thinking your only vehicle expense is gas.

Weapons, medical, travel expenses...it all adds up. You may find you're only averaging one goat per hour. And you have to pillage for weeks to get ONE fair maiden.

And she leaves crabs in your...well let's just say you forgot about cleanup costs.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Fuzzyelvis said:


> That's like thinking your only vehicle expense is gas.
> 
> Weapons, medical, travel expenses...it all adds up. You may find you're only averaging one goat per hour. And you have to pillage for weeks to get ONE fair maiden.
> 
> And she leaves crabs in your...well let's just say you forgot about cleanup costs.


Okokok.
Me and my mates chant this on our way to a job...
"If you're gonna pillage,
Take the whole village".
Some o the boys, they aint into fair maidens...dont ask dont tell, I always say.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd

Michael - Cleveland said:


> If you are that mature and still judge others by only your own experience then you're worse off than I thought. And on a more serious note: thanks for your service.


Reading comprehension not your strong suit? OK I get it. And on a more serious note, empty words guy. Never did it for your "thanks. And if one believes we do then you're much worse off than we are. But peace. I'm a lover not a fighter.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Not sure if you were absent that day in Viking Pirate College, but pillaging is a 100% profit industry.


What fuzzy said, lol! And I never went to Viking College but I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express...where I watched "Vikings" on I think History Channel. Episode I watched, some vikes were getting absolutely smoked. Didn't look like 100% profit to me. Ransacking and pillaging looked like dirty, dangerous work. Even for an honest, hardworking Viking lad.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Fuzzyelvis said:


> That's like thinking your only vehicle expense is gas.
> 
> Weapons, medical, travel expenses...it all adds up. You may find you're only averaging one goat per hour. And you have to pillage for weeks to get ONE fair maiden.
> 
> And she leaves crabs in your...well let's just say you forgot about cleanup costs.


Don't forget the Booking and Pillaging Fees.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

I could never be a Viking, way too lazy.
Even Conquistadors seem dumb to me.
Lets do the math:
You sail to the exotic Caribbean. Natives wade out topless with weed and mango to greet you.
If i were the captain, my directive would be "ok. Kill the priest, burn the ship, we're home!".


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> Reading comprehension not your strong suit? OK I get it. And on a more serious note, empty words guy. Never did it for your "thanks. And if one believes we do then you're much worse off than we are. But peace. I'm a lover not a fighter.


There you go again, judging someone you don't know and stating what they think.
Thanks for proving my point.
And I don't care what your motivation was for serving, I am grateful for your service.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Michael - Cleveland said:


> edit needed


Good catch, redundancy.
Muchos grass.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

RamzFanz said:


> Have fingerprint checks worked to stop Taxi crimes?


Any skeletons in your closet ??


----------



## 20yearsdriving

FBM said:


> And then they fire me for 4.59 stars out of 5.. LAME
> 
> At least I'm working in a REAL job now.


You were doomed before you even started

What they call DOA


----------



## 20yearsdriving

RichR said:


> Really? Wait, by "close to the same" you mean in terms of your monthly payment, right?
> 
> Ever heard of The Dave Ramsey Show on the radio? Check it out sometime. Pure wisdom. See also DaveRamsey.com.


Dave Ramsey 
Forbids driving for Fuber


----------



## 20yearsdriving

RamzFanz said:


> You can get into a quality used UberX for $5-$7,000.
> 
> Yeah, as a lifelong IC, I can tell you, no contract is reliable long term. What Uber is doing, bait and switch, is what all national contracts do. Build out the work force and then pit them against each other in price wars. Uber is just skipping the bidding step.
> 
> Live and learn.


But you love uber !!
They could never do that to you ...... Right ??


----------



## 20yearsdriving

REMEMBER THESE WORDS :

ITS NOT UBER , LYFT ,TAXI , SHUTTLE , LIVERY .......NO !!!!!

ITS THE DRIVER !!!!!!! OK!!!!!!!!!

THE DRIVER IS EVERYTHING 

YOU GUYS GIVE THE SLAVE MASTERS OF TRANSPORTATION WAY TO MUCH 
CREDIT !!!!


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> I watched "Vikings" on I think History Channel.


Take everything that you see or hear on the "History" Channel with a large grain of salt. Some of what they show and tell is in direct conflict with reliable sources both for history and archaeology. Some of what they put up there is so fantastic that it makes some of Herodotos' stories look like a Police Report.



TwoFiddyMile said:


> Natives wade out topless with weed and mango to greet you.
> If i were the captain, my directive would be "ok. burn the ship, we're home!".


How do you think Kirke and Kalypso kept Odysseus for as long as they did? I will pass over, for now, the Island of the Lotus Eaters.


----------



## 60000_TaxiFares

Another Uber Driver said:


> Take everything that you see or hear on the "History" Channel with a large grain of salt. Some of what they show and tell is in direct conflict with reliable sources both for history and archaeology. Some of what they put up there is so fantastic that it makes some of Herodotos' stories look like a Police Report.
> 
> How do you think *Kirke and Kalypso kept Odysseus* for as long as they did? I will pass over, for now, the Island of the Lotus Eaters.


Don't some think the tone here is kinda getting off the subject :

Our political leaders and the central banks (bleeding us and our older relatives dry of pension and savings with Zero interest rates ) are glorious

A guy named *Travis K.* is the worst thing since Saddam Hussein, Hitler, Ronald Reagan, The Brady Bunch, syphilis in brothels combined ...?

"*Arrrr, me lads: We'll kick your ass and rape your lass , the Cincinnati cabbies we!!!
*
(in the good ol days, before those *newfangled computers* and their *infernal computer checks*....)

Rats....

Stay Safe

CC


----------



## RichR

20yearsdriving said:


> Dave Ramsey
> Forbids driving for Fuber


Really? https://www.daveramsey.com/blog/5-unique-ways-get-out-of-debt


----------



## 20yearsdriving

RichR said:


> Really? https://www.daveramsey.com/blog/5-unique-ways-get-out-of-debt


He needs to read this forum SMH


----------



## RichR

20yearsdriving said:


> He needs to read this forum SMH


He didn't say it's easy or a no-brainer.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

RichR said:


> He didn't say it's easy or a no-brainer.


I lost some believe in him


----------



## 60000_TaxiFares

RichR said:


> Really? https://www.daveramsey.com/blog/5-unique-ways-get-out-of-debt


When I listened to D. Ramsey, and his unique *financial planning* in synchrony with the *new testament* and "*Prince of Peace*", his constant suggestion, if I remember (well before UBER et .. al..) Have you got a second job? Delivering Pizzas?... Delivering Pizzas,? Delivering Pizzas???? Driving a taxi? Doing whatever for extra income? great....

I have no Idea what the *insurance situation with Pizza Drivers in the various states* was but *A lot of them make more than* UBER ....

alas.... that *treasured flexibility* is there, but not to the extent *UBER drivers wish*.....as with the taxi industry also....

Oh well

CC


----------



## RamzFanz

Michael - Cleveland said:


> What universe do you live in? It's certainly not the same one the rest of us do.


The point I made is simple and correct, none of you have any stats showing fingerprint checks reduce crime.


----------



## RamzFanz

Another Uber Driver said:


> ^^^^^^^^......and you just posted a "wall of text" that shows that there are three kinds of lies:
> 
> 1. Lies
> 2. Damned Lies
> 3. Statistics
> 
> \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/\/ \/ \/
> 
> There were fourteen reported rapes in NYC taxicabs in 2015, ten in 2014 (according to the _*Wall Street Journal-- 10 January, 2016*_).
> As of 14 March, 2014, there were Fifty-One-Thousand-Three-Hundred-Ninety-Eight active hack licences in New York City. It would not be unreasonable to assume that the number is about the same a little over two years later. If, for purposes of discussion, we use a number of Fifty-One-Thousand, and, we assume that these rapists had legitimate hack licences (something we really have no reason to assume), this would show that the per-centage of NYC cab drivers who commit rape is 0,0002745. In short, not even one-thousandth of one per cent of New York City Cab drivers sexually assaulted their passengers in 2015.
> 
> Thus, while even one rape is intolerable, interpreting the numbers in a strict mathematical sense shows that the rate of rapes in NYC taxicabs is insignificant. Using New York City licenced hackers as a sample-size, the margin of error in a fingerprint check is less than one-thousandth of one per-cent. Any statistician or anyone who makes use of statistics would love to have that kind of margin of error. From those statistics, it is clear that the above quoted poster has failed to demonstrate his assertion that Law Enforcement background checks do not reduce crime. In contrast, numerous posters have demonstrated, with actual occurrences, that had a Law Enforcement background check been conducted on a specific perpetrator, said perpetrator would have been denied the opportunity that he had to commit the crime that he did. It is important to note that the occurrences reported by the previously referenced posters all involved perpetrators who had records of violent crimes that did not show up in a private background check.
> 
> Occurrences, types of occurrences, their frequency and perpetrators (known as actuarial statistics in the insurance business) do demonstrate that those who have committed violent crimes in the past are likely to repeat such behaviour. Further, it has been demonstrated more than amply that private background checks do not always show complete criminal records. In consideration of the foregoing, the only possible conclusion is that Law Enforcement background checks are more likely to show previous criminal records, thus, are likely to reduce the chances that a crime will occur.
> 
> One thing that none of these "statistics" and "studies" address is if the cabs or drivers were legitimately and legally licenced, or were they so-called "gypsy" or other illegal cabs or even legitimate cabs driven by unlicenced drivers. It has been the experience in this market that most of the problems with cab drivers have illegal drivers or vehicles as their source.
> 
> \/ \/ \/ \/ No surprise............ Three guesses as to why....^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


There is no statistical support that shows taxies commit less crimes just because they use a fingerprint check. We all know the horror stories of "broken" credit card machines, long rides, forced tips, etc. Regulations should be effective, not assumptive.


----------



## RamzFanz

20yearsdriving said:


> Any skeletons in your closet ??


Nope, I could (and have) had military security clearances. I still wouldn't surrender a right to appease a bureaucracy trying to justify their own existence if it's not shown to be effective. These are the people that created and maintained the taxi industry and look at how that turned out.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

RamzFanz said:


> There is no statistical support that shows taxies commit less crimes just because they use a fingerprint check.
> 
> We all know the horror stories of "broken" credit card machines, long rides, forced tips, etc.
> 
> Regulations should be effective, not assumptive.


You are changing your tone and phrasing. Is this because of the California ruling?

Your second quoted sentence has nothing to do with your first. It is only "text that means nothing" that you repeat constantly to support your taxi-hate agenda.

The third quoted sentence earns you the "HUH?" button.


----------



## RamzFanz

20yearsdriving said:


> But you love uber !!
> They could never do that to you ...... Right ??


I don't "love" or support Uber. Right now, in my market, it's profitable and well liked. We also have a good quality pax pool who tip often. When that changes, so will I. Driving for Uber in some markets is just not smart.


----------



## RamzFanz

Another Uber Driver said:


> You are changing your tone and phrasing. Is this because of the California ruling?
> 
> Your second quoted sentence has nothing to do with your first. It is only "text that means nothing" that you repeat constantly in a feeble attempt to support your taxi-hate agenda.
> 
> The third sentence gets you the "HUH?" button.


I'm not explaining the obvious to you.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

RamzFanz said:


> I still wouldn't surrender a right to appease a bureaucracy trying to justify their own existence if it's not shown to be effective. These are the people that created and maintained the taxi industry and look at how that turned out.


The last quoted sentence is a blanket, false statement often repeated by the quoted poster in a feeble attempt to support his taxi-hate agenda.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

RamzFanz said:


> I'm not explaining the obvious to you.


Obviously, it _*ain't *_obvious. The only thing that is obvious about anything that you post is your agenda of promoting hate for cab drivers and companies.


----------



## RamzFanz

Another Uber Driver said:


> You are changing your tone and phrasing. Is this because of the California ruling?


Ten million for exaggerated advertising? In CA? Dude, that's a loss for the prosecutors who never demonstrated that Uber drivers commit crimes at a higher rate than anyone. It proves nothing except Uber counted the beans and decided to end the suit for a pittance.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

RamzFanz said:


> The point I made is simple and correct, none of you have any stats showing fingerprint checks reduce crime.


You're asking the wrong question. Fingerprinting doesn't reduce crime - Fingerprint checks as part of a criminal background investigation prevent known criminals from gaining access to positions of trust that can imperil others. 
You have completely missed the point of the argument for finger-printing as part of a background check.


----------



## RamzFanz

Another Uber Driver said:


> The last quoted sentence is a blanket, false statement often repeated by the quoted poster in a feeble attempt to support his taxi-hate agenda.


I don't hate taxi drivers. I hate the bureaucracy that helped the companies monopolize and protected their terrible service and grifting of passengers. It's all well documented.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

RamzFanz said:


> Dude, that's a loss for the prosecutors who never demonstrated that Uber drivers commit crimes at a higher rate than anyone.


Like Dude, didja' like read the news, like Dude, like Uber, Man, like it hadta' stop telling the people it's like background checks were like "Gold Standard" or something, like Dude. It wasn't like totally all about the Benjamins, here, Dude. I doan' know, man, like I always thought "Gold Standard" wuz the cigs James Bond smoked, Man.



RamzFanz said:


> I don't hate taxi drivers.
> 
> I hate the bureaucracy that helped the companies monopolize and protected their terrible service and grifting of passengers.
> 
> It's all well documented.


If that were true, you would not post the disparaging remarks about them that you do.

Where is the documentation for that?


----------



## RamzFanz

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Fingerprint checks as part of a criminal background investigation prevent known criminals from gaining access to positions of trust that can imperil others.


On it's face, it would seem logical, but is it effective? Is it just for show and to justify the bureaucracy or does it really protect anyone? That's my point and my question.

_A check of the Kansas Department of Corrections website showed that 15 of the 131 licensed drivers have been convicted of felonies. The Eagle checked only the state site, which captures statewide criminal records that can be easily matched to dates of birth and other identifying information on the taxi license applications. This would not include convictions from other states or in the federal court system.

Convictions included first-degree murder, a fourth DUI, voluntary manslaughter, aggravated sodomy, aggravated assault, robbery in the second degree, aggravated battery, criminal threat, drug possession, mistreatment of a dependent adult, criminal damage to property, forgery and giving a worthless check._


----------



## 20yearsdriving

RamzFanz said:


> Nope, I could (and have) had military security clearances. I still wouldn't surrender a right to appease a bureaucracy trying to justify their own existence if it's not shown to be effective. These are the people that created and maintained the taxi industry and look at how that turned out.


The principal Behind your statement is solid conviction kudos!!

But once you apply it to defending uber you fall off the low end of the chart


----------



## RamzFanz

Another Uber Driver said:


> Like Dude, didja' like read the news, like Dude, like Uber, Man, like it hadta' stop telling the people it's like background checks were like "Gold Standard" or something, like Dude. It wasn't like totally all about the Benjamins, here, Dude. I doan' know, man, like I always thought "Gold Standard" wuz the cigs James Bond smoked, Man.
> 
> If that were true, you would not post the disparaging remarks about them that you do.
> 
> Where is the documentation for that?


All you do is troll Uber drivers and Uber bash. It's old.

I realise you want to avoid the subject, but's let's get back yo the point:

No one has shown fingerprint checks reduces crimes against the passengers. Taxi drivers commit a lot of crimes despite fingerprint checks. The government has shown it is inept by the product it put out and protected for decades.


----------



## RamzFanz

20yearsdriving said:


> But once you apply it to defending uber you fall off the low end of the chart


I don't defend Uber, I defend liberty and stand against the kind of government corruption that kept us saddled with taxis for decades.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

RamzFanz said:


> I don't defend Uber, I defend liberty and stand against the kind of government corruption that kept us saddled with taxis for decades.


Dude you need help

This bussiness is much better than what you know 
You are oppressed by uber you just don't know it

Hopefully one day you'll realize how much better it could be


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

RamzFanz said:


> I don't defend Uber, I defend liberty and stand against the kind of government corruption that kept us saddled with taxis for decades.


Its the governments fault.
I KNEW it!


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

RamzFanz said:


> On it's face, it would seem logical, but is it effective? Is it just for show and to justify the bureaucracy or does it really protect anyone? That's my point and my question.
> 
> _A check of the Kansas Department of Corrections website showed that 15 of the 131 licensed drivers have been convicted of felonies. The Eagle checked only the state site, which captures statewide criminal records that can be easily matched to dates of birth and other identifying information on the taxi license applications. This would not include convictions from other states or in the federal court system.
> 
> Convictions included first-degree murder, a fourth DUI, voluntary manslaughter, aggravated sodomy, aggravated assault, robbery in the second degree, aggravated battery, criminal threat, drug possession, mistreatment of a dependent adult, criminal damage to property, forgery and giving a worthless check._


That pretty makes the point for finger-printing and FBI checks. State requirements and records sharing vary widely - here in Ohio, the type of statewide criminal background check that Uber and Lyft use, covers only the counties that report to the commercial databases (which is only something like 60 of the 88 counties) along with the resident county (as reported by the subject/applicant). The FBI database on the other hand, is the largest fingerprint database in the world.

You shot down Fuzzyelvis for noting the Houston Uber Driver rape allegation as being not a good example, when in fact it was the perfect example of how a known criminal would have never gained access to the Uber platform if they had been subject to an FBI fingerprint records search.

A job applicant can lie about their ID on an application.
And fingerprinting doesn't stop criminals from access.
Fingerprint CHECKS stop criminals from access, under any identity they use.
And you can't do a fingerprint background check if you don't collect fingerprints of job applicants.


----------



## Greguzzi

20yearsdriving said:


> But you love uber !!
> They could never do that to you ...... Right ??


What is his rationale for that?


----------



## 20yearsdriving

Greguzzi said:


> What is his rationale for that?


Rationale ? Basic loyalty 
We both have our interest at hearth ....... Right ?

RamzFanz loves uber 
Uber loves RamzFanz


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

20yearsdriving said:


> Rationale ? Basic loyalty
> We both have our interest at hearth ....... Right ?
> 
> RamzFanz loves uber
> Uber loves RamzFanz


Lovers forever.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Lovers forever.


Remember the days when drivers either bribed OR brown nosed dispatch

I was a briber for a while Till I built my own customer base

The brown nose always was feed good rides

Ramz is not getting any love from uber ( his own words )
We've gone backward a couple of decades

All the progress we made squandered by noobs


----------



## ChortlingCrison

I always come in late on these "fun" discussions. So I guess the debate is about uberx drivers being finger printed. I'll go with finger printing. I believe uber detests it because it reduces the amount of drivers they put on the road. 

I was a briber too when driving a cab, even though the manager did warn a few of us that the dispatchers can't be bought.


----------



## ChortlingCrison

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Lovers forever.


 Just like Romeo and uberette.


----------



## secretadmirer

Bingo!!!


----------



## RamzFanz

20yearsdriving said:


> Dude you need help
> 
> This bussiness is much better than what you know
> You are oppressed by uber you just don't know it
> 
> Hopefully one day you'll realize how much better it could be


My experience with taxis:

A) Terrible service.
B) In bed with the politicians.
C) Overpriced by law.

Governments don't improve businesses, they get into bed with them.


----------



## RamzFanz

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Its the governments fault.
> I KNEW it!


It is. Governments and their taxi company lackies. Or is it taxi companies and their government lackies?

Let's see how taxis fare when the monopolies are all broken and service and value determine who succeeds.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

I never bribed dispatch. I brown nose some, but as i always say its a meritocracy. 
When i ran dispatch in my company i had some guys who ate better than other guys.
Whiners stay on the stand, producers produce results.

Give me a driver who can complete 2 airports in 90 minutes over the guy who only does one airport in 60 minutes.


----------



## RamzFanz

Michael - Cleveland said:


> That pretty makes the point for finger-printing and FBI checks. State requirements and records sharing vary widely - here in Ohio, the type of statewide criminal background check that Uber and Lyft use, covers only the counties that report to the commercial databases (which is only something like 60 of the 88 counties) along with the resident (as reported by the subject/applicant). The FBI database on the other hand, is the largest fingerprint database in the word.
> 
> You shot down Fuzzyelvis for noting the Houston Uber Driver rape allegation as being not a good example, when in fact it was the perfect example of how a known criminal would have never gained access to the Uber platform if they had been subject to an FBI fingerprint records search.
> 
> A job applicant can lie about their ID on an application.
> And fingerprinting doesn't stop criminals from access.
> Fingerprint CHECKS stop criminals from access, under any identity they use.
> And you can't do a fingerprint background check if you don't collect fingerprints of job applicants.


And there is no study anywhere that says fingerprint checks lower crime against passengers over private company provided background checks. Back where we started. I live in the show me state, not the take my rights because it sounds good state.

Oh, and the FBI database is completely dependent on voluntary reporting.


----------



## Greguzzi

RamzFanz said:


> It is. Governments and their taxi company lackies. Or is it taxi companies and their government lackies?
> 
> Let's see how taxis fare when the monopolies are all broken and service and value determine who succeeds.


Taxis have to pay-to-play. Uber does not. Taxis can never compete so long as they are required to pay for things Uber is not. Only two courses of action are just:

1) Uber is required to follow taxi rules, and then is given taxi privileges such as street hailing.

2) Taxi companies are allowed to operate in the wild west manner that Uber is.

In any case, it's disingenuous for anyone to blame the taxis for regulations imposed on them by government.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I could never be a Viking, way too lazy.
> Even Conquistadors seem dumb to me.
> Lets do the math:
> You sail to the exotic Caribbean. Natives wade out topless with weed and mango to greet you.
> If i were the captain, my directive would be "ok. Kill the priest, burn the ship, we're home!".


Nice! Some peeps just don't recognize a good thing when they see it.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

Let me give you the secret sauce :

It's called REAL free market 

I live there . It's beautiful 

I can do anything I please ( bussiness ) 
As long as I don't violate simple livery regulation

Regulation is good


----------



## 20yearsdriving

RamzFanz said:


> My experience with taxis:
> 
> A) Terrible service.
> B) In bed with the politicians.
> C) Overpriced by law.
> 
> Governments don't improve businesses, they get into bed with them.


Your excellent service combined with your extreamly cheap rates 
Should have fixed that by now .... Right?

unless you are wrong


----------



## Another Uber Driver

RamzFanz said:


> All you do is troll Uber drivers and Uber bash. It's old.
> 
> No one has shown fingerprint checks reduces crimes against the passengers.
> 
> Taxi drivers commit a lot of crimes despite fingerprint checks.
> 
> The government has shown it is inept by the product it put out and protected for decades.


^^^^All lies, baseless assumptions and blanket false statements^^^^^^^^^^^^^

I do not troll Uber drivers nor do I bash them. I am an Uber driver, both Uber Taxi and UberX. I do call Uber on its nonsense, but I do give Uber credit where it is due credit. Crash goes that chariot.

In fact, it has been shown that for instance, had the Uber driver in Houston, who passed the Uber background check, been subject to a Law Enforcement background check, he would have failed it and thus not been driving Uber. Had he not been driving Uber, he would not have raped the passenger. There is a reduction by one in the crime. Crash goes your chariot.

Your statement that "taxi drivers commit a lot of crimes" has been demonstrated to be false by the New York City statistics that you cited. Crash goes that chariot.

You have rendered no proof that the government ever put out any "taxi product" or that it put regulations into place solely to protect the taxi industry. Crash goes that chariot.

Everything that you have posted to advance your anti-taxi agenda has been demonstrated either as false or based on falsehoods.



RamzFanz said:


> I don't defend Uber, I defend liberty and stand against the kind of government corruption that kept us saddled with taxis for decades.


You have never offered any studies to demonstrate that "government corruption has kept us saddled with taxis for decades". You have offered no proof of that, either. All that you have offered is your anti-taxi agenda. Crash goes your chariot.



RamzFanz said:


> My experience with taxis:
> B) In bed with the politicians.
> C) Overpriced by law.


What proof do you have that taxis are "in bed with politicians'? None. I did not think that you had any proof.

What proof do you have that taxis are "overpriced by law" or "overpriced" at all? None. I did not think that you had any proof,

Where are your studies to show this? Nowhere. I did not think that you had any. All that you have is your hate for taxi drivers and the companies.



Greguzzi said:


> it's disingenuous for anyone to blame the taxis for regulations imposed on them by government.


Thank you. I could comment more about this, but the banner below my identification precludes that.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

20yearsdriving said:


> unless you are wrong


What is with the use of "unless"?


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd

Michael - Cleveland said:


> There you go again, judging someone you don't know and stating what they think.
> Thanks for proving my point.
> And I don't care what your motivation was for serving, I am grateful for your service.


I was going to craft a thoughtful response to this...but then decided heck in a basket. I mean, dude lives in Cleveland, he's got enough stuff to deal with, right? Have a nice day sir. Peace!


----------



## Elo

RichR said:


> Really? Wait, by "close to the same" you mean in terms of your monthly payment, right?
> 
> Ever heard of The Dave Ramsey Show on the radio? Check it out sometime. Pure wisdom. See also DaveRamsey.com.


Yes that is exactly what I meant. I was going for a 2014 Altima with 20k miles and after negotiation and calculation, I was going to pay 378 per month. For a new one, they offered $402 per month... I took the new one! I'm broke true, but I still can afford an extra 24bucks a month!


----------



## 60000_TaxiFares

So its official....

1)The TAXI INDUSTRY is the consummate evil ....

2) The *large majority* here want a guy named *Travis K*, his management, and investors *Raped in Prison* ( Of course, with 10,000 *large corporations *each with more than 2000 employees in the world , this *Uber co. is the absolute worst !!)
*
Well, here we go again, applications to *McDonald's *, *Walmart*, ,...

*Restaurant industry*. You can grovel for tips there to your heart's content..... and although tips are common there for eons.... you'll still get stiffed !!!

Another day at the office at *Uberpeople.net*........

Stay Safe

CC


----------



## Greguzzi

Another Uber Driver said:


> ^^^^All lies, baseless assumptions and blanket false statements^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Thank you. I could comment more about this, but the banner below my identification precludes that.


That doesn't seem to inhibit some of the other mods. Let it all out . . .


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

RamzFanz said:


> And there is no study anywhere that says fingerprint checks lower crime against passengers over private company provided background checks. Oh, and the FBI database is completely dependent on voluntary reporting.


First, you don't need a study when the stats are reported - as they are. Second, I think you are confusing FBI Background Checks (which access all mandatory reporting of felonies and serious misdemeanors) with ViCAP reports (of which only a small portion of state or local authorities bother to participate)


----------



## RamzFanz

Greguzzi said:


> Taxis have to pay-to-play. Uber does not. Taxis can never compete so long as they are required to pay for things Uber is not. Only two courses of action are just:
> 
> 1) Uber is required to follow taxi rules, and then is given taxi privileges such as street hailing.
> 
> 2) Taxi companies are allowed to operate in the wild west manner that Uber is.
> 
> In any case, it's disingenuous for anyone to blame the taxis for regulations imposed on them by government.


Taxis existed for decades under the umbrella of government imposed exclusive protection by means of regulation. Governments regulate to control, usually to profit. Please explain to me how this benefited the public. It didn't. The public didn't have a choice, there was no price competition, no one gave a **** about service, reporting a cabbie was cumbersome, and cabbies stole with near impunity.

PLEASE GOD, let cabbies compete with TNC. For ****'s sake, it's called a free market, wipe out the protections and let them actually have to provide a service people want!

You do know most people hate cabs, yes?


----------



## RamzFanz

20yearsdriving said:


> Your excellent service combined with your extreamly cheap rates
> Should have fixed that by now .... Right?
> 
> unless you are wrong


I can't tell if you're wrong because your not making any sense.


----------



## RamzFanz

Another Uber Driver said:


> ^^^^All lies, baseless assumptions and blanket false statements^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> I do not troll Uber drivers nor do I bash them. I am an Uber driver, both Uber Taxi and UberX. I do call Uber on its nonsense, but I do give Uber credit where it is due credit. Crash goes that chariot.
> 
> In fact, it has been shown that for instance, had the Uber driver in Houston, who passed the Uber background check, been subject to a Law Enforcement background check, he would have failed it and thus not been driving Uber. Had he not been driving Uber, he would not have raped the passenger. There is a reduction by one in the crime. Crash goes your chariot.
> 
> Your statement that "taxi drivers commit a lot of crimes" has been demonstrated to be false by the New York City statistics that you cited. Crash goes that chariot.
> 
> You have rendered no proof that the government ever put out any "taxi product" or that it put regulations into place solely to protect the taxi industry. Crash goes that chariot.
> 
> Everything that you have posted to advance your anti-taxi agenda has been demonstrated either as false or based on falsehoods.
> 
> You have never offered any studies to demonstrate that "government corruption has kept us saddled with taxis for decades". You have offered no proof of that, either. All that you have offered is your anti-taxi agenda. Crash goes your chariot.
> 
> What proof do you have that taxis are "in bed with politicians'? None. I did not think that you had any proof.
> 
> What proof do you have that taxis are "overpriced by law" or "overpriced" at all? None. I did not think that you had any proof,
> 
> Where are your studies to show this? Nowhere. I did not think that you had any. All that you have is your hate for taxi drivers and the companies.
> 
> Thank you. I could comment more about this, but the banner below my identification precludes that.


Here's my vote.

You can't even grasp a basic point such as there is no proof that one type of voluntary reporting background check is better than another.
You will sell your soul to espouse that you are a skilled professional with an exquisite background when you just turn a wheel, apply brakes, and accelerate just like the rest of us.
I'll bet my last dime I'm a better driver than you. I'll bet you $1,000 I can produce a video of random comments in a single week with absolute evidence of appreciative passengers you can't. Deal? Let's do it. Let's set the dates and let's do it. I will so hose you...go time. Let's make the rules and let's do it.


----------



## RamzFanz

Michael - Cleveland said:


> First, you don't need a study when the stats are reported - as they are. Second, I think you are confusing FBI Background Checks (which access all mandatory reporting of felonies and serious misdemeanors) with ViCAP reports (of which only a small portion of state or local authorities bother to participate)


I'm not familiar with reporting requirements other than the FBI has said they are a repository of data and reporting is voluntary.


----------



## RamzFanz

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Mod bashing goes over the line.


Back off cabbie pack of attack dogs, Uber driver bashers, let him be a man.

I have $1,000 that says customers appreciate me more than him.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

RamzFanz said:


> I'm challenging him to back up his words.


Hes not bashing you, hes well within the parameters of formal debate.

Heres what I think:
Either you are a tool for Uber Corporate on piecework payroll,
Or a useful cog of your own devising whom has placed all his eggs in a sinking ship who uses you for their gain and your own demise.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Another Uber Driver said:


> In fact, it has been shown that for instance, had the Uber driver in Houston, who passed the Uber background check, been subject to a Law Enforcement background check, he would have failed it and thus not been driving Uber. Had he not been driving Uber, he would not have raped the passenger. There is a reduction by one in the crime.


Actually in this particular instance this case was what prompted the city of Houston to force Uber to deactivate drivers who did NOT have city permits.

Although the agreement was in place that drivers would need to get permits to be legal in Houston, Uber was not actually deactivating them. They were simply not paying their tickets anymore.

Now, because of this incident, drivers do get deactivated if they drive in Houston without uploading their city license etc. but it is not immediate. There still seems to be a bit of a "grace period."

So in this case it would not have stopped this one driver because Uber did not actually comply with the city ordinance.

So enforcement is also an issue. Uber is sometimes willing to agree to things but then ignores them.

Of course, ENFORCED, it would have prevented him. But Uber would likely never have deactivated anyone here for picking up in the city had it not been for this case. People were failing the city background checks but Uber didn't care. The city did not seem to realise that until then.


----------



## RamzFanz

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Hes not bashing you, hes well within the parameters of formal debate.
> 
> Heres what I think:
> Either you are a tool for Uber Corporate on piecework payroll,
> Or a useful cog of your own devising whom has placed all his eggs in a sinking ship who uses you for their gain and your own demise.


Keep snapping away attack dog Dr. of Wheel Turning. The offer is on the table.

I think you should back him.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Fascinating that you dont deny the possibility of being a paid shill.
Ive noticed this as a universal pattern throughout UPnet, people whom are most suspected of being subsidized completely sidestep the inferences. 

For the record, I hope you are getting paid to shill for Uber. Someone at the bottom should profit from this gilded turd.
The alternative makes me vomit a little.


----------



## RamzFanz

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Fascinating that you dont deny the possibility of being a paid shill.
> Ive noticed this as a universal pattern throughout UPnet, people whom are most suspected of being subsidized completely sidestep the inferences.
> 
> For the record, I hope you are getting paid to shill for Uber. Someone at the bottom should profit from this gilded turd.
> The alternative makes me vomit a little.


I hereby, and with my hand on my heart and the bible, deny I am a paid shill or even a conceptual shill. I do not support Uber as a company.

Now, let's discuss how you support a long history of corruption and collusion of preventing fair competition. Let's discuss how people had to pay to be a cabbie. Medallions. Daily leases. Unions. Grift. Juice. Brown nosing and bribes. Let's expose the industry you admittedly exploited.

We both know there is no honesty or integrity in you or your cabbie attack dogs.

I bet $1,000. What say you?


----------



## RamzFanz

Man you went silent fast. Where's your bravado? Did you want to up the bet? I'll up the bet if that's what's making you hide.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Lets!
ALL the communities i have held medallions in (including Charlotte) are non saleable medallions.
ALL the communities i have driven cabs in (including those i owned and those i leased cabs or medallions from others) put ceilings on the numbers of taxis/medallions in order to protect the income of the drivers.

What happens with no protectionism is what we see right now in the Los Angeles rideshare market- saturation makes EVERYONE poor except your beloved corporation. Drivers cut each others throats for a fare and need to work ever increasing hours just to break even.
So i believe in permit # caps, keeps the economy robust and the wheels turning.
Now I'm going to shock you. I absolutely positively believe the cities messed up in the 1930s by allowing a publicly issued permit (or medallion) to be traded for monetary value.
I believe in the ownership system ive worked in- non saleable medallions controlled by the city which can be yanked at any time based on rule breaking/crime by the medallion holder. This way, the medallion holder cant cry foul ball cause he never bought the tin in the first place.
How did I exploit? I filled out applications and jumped through hoops of fire to obtain my non saleable permits.
Then Travis Kalanick comes along and cheats and lies to do the same type of business without jumping through said hoops of fire?

All I want and all I ever wanted is a level playing field.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

RamzFanz said:


> Man you went silent fast. Where's your bravado? Did you want to up the bet?


I have 5 year old twins and a business, dude.
Takes time to multitask.


----------



## RamzFanz

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Then Travis Kalanick comes along and cheats and lies to do the same type of business without jumping through said hoops of fire?
> 
> All I want and all I ever wanted is a level playing field.


No, you may have wanted a level playing field before you jumped through the fabricated hoops, but not after. The fake entry requirements only benefits those already there and the politicians that helped them create it. They get paid for creating it, you don't. You may be protected, but at a cost of liberty.

As a person in the US, unless you are harming someone, you should be able to do as you wish.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

RamzFanz said:


> No, you may have wanted a level playing field before you jumped through the fabricated hoops, but not after. The fake entry requirements only benefits those already there and the politicians that helped them create it. They get paid for creating it, you don't. You may be protected, but at a cost of liberty.


Whats fake about the entry requirements? My non felony record?
The lifetime FBI CORI check?
The 10 point drug screening i have to pass every year?
The safety requirement inspection for my vehicle permit?
The fees i pay for application and renewal?
The 3 day class i have to take?
The examination i have to pass to prove street knowledge and english proficiency?

What liberty do you speak of?
The liberty to saturate LA with 50,000 TNC owner ops so they can starve while TK keeps his VC and entitled spoiled pax hop from club to club for virtually nothing?
Cant remember whether it was Trotsky or Marx, but whomever coined the phrase "Useful Idiot"...


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

*Lenin.
I will co-opt the term Useful Idiot to mean any fool whom shills Ubers supposed free market which saturates every available market with too many vehicles at rates per mile which are too low to profit at.
BTW, there is absolutely nothing free market about your user agreement. 
Uber Partners lock in to whatever Uber tells them to work for.

Aint no Liberty there.


----------



## RamzFanz

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Whats fake about the entry requirements? My non felony record?
> The lifetime FBI CORI check?
> The 10 point drug screening i have to pass every year?
> The safety requirement inspection for my vehicle permit?
> The fees i pay for application and renewal?
> The 3 day class i have to take?
> The examination i have to pass to prove street knowledge and english proficiency?
> 
> What liberty do you speak of?
> The liberty to saturate LA with 50,000 TNC owner ops so they can starve while TK keeps his VC and entitled spoiled pax hop from club to club for virtually nothing?
> Cant remember whether it was Trotsky or Marx, but whomever coined the phrase "Useful Idiot"...


Yes, your checks are fake. One reason they are fake is that they are not a record of who you are. I smoked a shit load of weed before I was granted a classified level for explosives in the Marines. What you DID do in the past and what you did NOT do doesn't make you a safe person. The same reason why 10% of all reported stranger rapes in NYC were cabbies.

Show a single study where fingerprint checks safeguards society. Just one.

What you want is a barrier to entry, not passenger safety. I will bet my ass you have never once stepped outside of your cab and advocated for passenger safety.

Trotsky AND Marx are the perfect example of the taxi industry, I love how you misuse them. What will happen in the free market is Uber will have no drivers because they can't use the rifle. Taxies used the rifle. Taxies used the dictatorship. They DEMANDED you must use us. That's why they failed.

All your fees? Are you bowing down to people you should not. Why the **** would you pay a fee to a man just to do your free business? Ahh, but you are used to it. Raised in it. You don't realise it's not your natural state and we free states would take up arms rather than be subjected to what you consider normal.

When you stop accepting oppression by elites as normal, you can join the 80% of the nation.


----------



## RamzFanz

TwoFiddyMile said:


> *Lenin.
> I will co-opt the term Useful Idiot to mean any fool whom shills Ubers supposed free market which saturates every available market with too many vehicles at rates per mile which are too low to profit at.
> BTW, there is absolutely nothing free market about your user agreement.
> Uber Partners lock in to whatever Uber tells them to work for.
> 
> Aint no Liberty there.


You seem to be missing my challenge. You should look back a few remarks,


----------



## Greguzzi

RamzFanz said:


> Taxis existed for decades under the umbrella of government imposed exclusive protection by means of regulation. Governments regulate to control, usually to profit. Please explain to me how this benefited the public. It didn't. The public didn't have a choice, there was no price competition, no one gave a &%[email protected]!* about service, reporting a cabbie was cumbersome, and cabbies stole with near impunity.
> 
> PLEASE GOD, let cabbies compete with TNC. For &%[email protected]!*'s sake, it's called a free market, wipe out the protections and let them actually have to provide a service people want!
> 
> You do know most people hate cabs, yes?


You seem to have a huge chip on your shoulder over this issue. You're starting to look unhingey as a result.

I never said the government's pay-to-play system benefited the public. Government regulation rarely benefits the public. Rarely. Government regulation almost always benefits the government and the politicians therein. That is by design.

What I correctly said is that blaming the taxi industry for regulations imposed on it by government is disingenuous. Worse yet is blaming the taxi companies for the predictable consequences of the pay-to-play system set up by government-no price competition, take-what-you-get service, and so on.

If you would like to address that point-blaming the taxi industry for regulations imposed on it by government and the predictable consequences-rather than continuing your tiresome anti-taxi rant, we can have a rational conversation. Or you could just point to the place on the doll where the bad taxi driver touched you so we could understand the roots of your rage.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

RamzFanz said:


> Taxis existed for decades under the umbrella of government imposed exclusive protection by means of regulation.
> 
> cabbies stole with near impunity.
> 
> You do know most people hate cabs, yes?


^^^^^^^All blanket, false and baseless statements^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^



RamzFanz said:


> Here's my vote.
> 
> You can't even grasp a basic point such as there is no proof that one type of voluntary reporting background check is better than another.
> You will sell your soul to espouse that you are a skilled professional with an exquisite background when you just turn a wheel, apply brakes, and accelerate just like the rest of us.
> I'll bet my last dime I'm a better driver than you.


You fail to understand that the private background check failed to show a past crime that was in the Law Enforcement data base, thus could have denied the accused driver the opportunity to commit the violent crime of which he was accused. That, alone, makes the Law Enforcement background check better. You fail to understand that or ignore it because it conflicts with your agenda of spreading taxi hate.

You know nothing about me, so you can not make statements about what I would or would not sell.

As far as any bets go:

1. There is no basis for comparison. I know little about St. Louis, you know little about Washington. I could not outwalk you in St. Louis, I will not even think about trying to outdrive you in St. Louis. I can get to St. Louis, but that is about it. I suspect that the converse applies with respect to you and Washington.

2. I am not making my passengers uncomfortable by putting them on video in the cab just to satisfy you or your agenda. I have more regard for my passengers and their privacy than that. That alone will send your cab driver bashing chariot crashing. I do not know what passengers in Uber, Lyft (Is Lyft in St. Louis?) cars or cabs do in St. Louis, but here they have their noses buried in their electronic toys, are yakking on the telephone or are talking among themselves. They have no time to go on video, even if they wanted to do that.

Now, you want a photograph of the car, inside and out, if I can figure out how to get it from my telephone to the computer, I might be able to do that. It is a 2015 hybrid and clean. That will send your chariot composed of previous remarks about junky, raggedy, old, dirty and smelly cabs crashing. The Uber car is one year older, but is also a hybrid (same car, different year). It, also, is clean. Oh, and I am not offering or taking any bets on that, or anything else.



RamzFanz said:


> What you DID do in the past and what you did NOT do doesn't make you a safe person.
> 
> The same reason why 10% of all reported stranger rapes in NYC were cabbies.
> 
> What you want is a barrier to entry, not passenger safety.
> 
> I will bet my ass you have never once stepped outside of your cab and advocated for passenger safety.
> 
> Trotsky AND Marx are the perfect example of the taxi industry,


You fail to understand that violent criminals have a high rate of recidivism. This is why people do not want those who have convictions for violent crimes driving around their daughters and wives, or, for that matter any of their family or even themselves.

You continue to pass over the numbers and per-centages in the very article that you cite.

That is another blanket, baseless therefore false statement.

You will lose what you are putting up, but I am not taking.

..........and in conclusion, more namecalling.


----------



## Greguzzi

RamzFanz said:


> Yes, your checks are fake. One reason they are fake is that they are not a record of who you are. I smoked a shit load of weed before I was granted a classified level for explosives in the Marines. What you DID do in the past and what you did NOT do doesn't make you a safe person. The same reason why 10% of all reported stranger rapes in NYC were cabbies.
> 
> Show a single study where fingerprint checks safeguards society. Just one.
> 
> What you want is a barrier to entry, not passenger safety. I will bet my ass you have never once stepped outside of your cab and advocated for passenger safety.
> 
> Trotsky AND Marx are the perfect example of the taxi industry, I love how you misuse them. What will happen in the free market is Uber will have no drivers because they can't use the rifle. Taxies used the rifle. Taxies used the dictatorship. They DEMANDED you must use us. That's why they failed.
> 
> All your fees? Are you bowing down to people you should not. Why the &%[email protected]!* would you pay a fee to a man just to do your free business? Ahh, but you are used to it. Raised in it. You don't realise it's not your natural state and we free states would take up arms rather than be subjected to what you consider normal.
> 
> When you stop accepting oppression by elites as normal, you can join the 80% of the nation.


Dude, you are losing it and are blaming the victim. Trotsky and Marx are not the taxi industry. Trotsky and Marx are representative of the authoritarian governments that oppress the taxi industry. Get a grip.


----------



## Greguzzi

RamzFanz said:


> Man you went silent fast. Where's your bravado? Did you want to up the bet? I'll up the bet if that's what's making you hide.


Wow. Just wow.


----------



## Greguzzi

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Lets!
> ALL the communities i have held medallions in (including Charlotte) are non saleable medallions.
> ALL the communities i have driven cabs in (including those i owned and those i leased cabs or medallions from others) put ceilings on the numbers of taxis/medallions in order to protect the income of the drivers.
> 
> What happens with no protectionism is what we see right now in the Los Angeles rideshare market- saturation makes EVERYONE poor except your beloved corporation. Drivers cut each others throats for a fare and need to work ever increasing hours just to break even.
> So i believe in permit # caps, keeps the economy robust and the wheels turning.
> Now I'm going to shock you. I absolutely positively believe the cities messed up in the 1930s by allowing a publicly issued permit (or medallion) to be traded for monetary value.
> I believe in the ownership system ive worked in- non saleable medallions controlled by the city which can be yanked at any time based on rule breaking/crime by the medallion holder. This way, the medallion holder cant cry foul ball cause he never bought the tin in the first place.
> How did I exploit? I filled out applications and jumped through hoops of fire to obtain my non saleable permits.
> Then Travis Kalanick comes along and cheats and lies to do the same type of business without jumping through said hoops of fire?
> 
> All I want and all I ever wanted is a level playing field.


Bravo!


----------



## Greguzzi

TwoFiddyMile said:


> *Lenin.
> I will co-opt the term Useful Idiot to mean any fool whom shills Ubers supposed free market which saturates every available market with too many vehicles at rates per mile which are too low to profit at.
> BTW, there is absolutely nothing free market about your user agreement.
> Uber Partners lock in to whatever Uber tells them to work for.
> 
> Aint no Liberty there.


Exactly. Anyone who conflates what Uber is doing with free-market capitalism doesn't know what free-market capitalism is. That is not to say that the taxi market is any kind of free market, either.


----------



## Greguzzi

TwoFiddyMile said:


> [snip]
> Cant remember whether it was Trotsky or Marx, but whomever coined the phrase "Useful Idiot"...


Commonly (and possibly mistakenly) attributed to Lenin.


----------



## PinCoUberDriver

TwoFiddyMile said:


> ...
> Rideshare tipped the level too far, rates are so low the service no longer works as advertised.
> Its a bottom feeder market. Your new full time non surge Uberite is like those suction fish at the bottom of the tank, genetically so low on the food chain they think poop is food.


So much truth, and yet you made me laugh pretty hard too


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

RamzFanz said:


> Governments regulate to control, usually to profit.


Please provide a reference to a study that supports your assertion that government (a non-profit organization by definition) regulates in order to "usually" generate a profit rather than to serve businesses, communities and the safety and welfare of the public.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

RamzFanz said:


> I'm not familiar with reporting requirements other than the FBI has said they are a repository of data and reporting is voluntary.


Voluntary for ViCAP (data collection of wiretaps, phone records, etc.) - crime reporting data is mandatory. Don't confuse the two.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

RamzFanz said:


> Member bashing by mods goes over the line.


He's not bashing you - he is ripping your BS apart. And please cite one study that shows that a MOD here can't do exactly what this mod is doing. Just one.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

PinCoUberDriver said:


> So much truth, and yet you made me laugh pretty hard too


My bucketlist dream is to do standup.
Im far too shy.

Although I have had thousands of hours of stage time, its been as a sideman- bass player and harmony singer.
The thought of being alone on stage with a mic and all that responsibility scares the crap out of me


----------



## PinCoUberDriver

TwoFiddyMile said:


> My bucketlist dream is to do standup.
> Im far too shy.
> 
> Although I have had thousands of hours of stage time, its been as a sideman- bass player and harmony singer.
> The thought of being alone on stage with a mic and all that responsibility scares the crap out of me


Just pretend you are in a cab! I bet you'd do great. You have a head start having already been on stage.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

PinCoUberDriver said:


> Just pretend you are in a cab! I bet you'd do great. You have a head start having already been on stage.


What you do is employ some props: you put a car seat, a screen, a meter and a steering wheel. You sit in the seat, turn on the screen and the meter and start talking.

I used to make passengers laugh all the time when I was a dispatcher. In fact, when I open my mouth, more than one person has asked me if I was a dispatcher. They recognise my voice. My mixed NYC/Boston accent is a standout.


----------



## elelegido

Uber_On_Ha said:


> Here's my experience from using uber.....
> 
> Dec 2015
> #1 ordered a uber, received an alert that the driver is 10 mins away. Fine, I wait about 4-5 minutes and receive a call from the driver asking me to cancel because he's too far and traffic is really bad at 8PM at night. Okay fine, I'll just request another driver...
> #2 ordered a uber, driver accepts and she's less than 7 minutes away. Five minutes in I decided to wait by the front door for her arrival. Only to receive a call from her saying she ran out of gas, so cancel the trip.
> Now I am pissed and just decided against drinks tonight and just drive my car instead.
> 
> Feb 2016
> Ordered a uber driver, he accepted and started going the opposite way, I call him and received no answer. I noticed about 3-4 minutes later that he canceled the trip.
> 
> Valentines day I ordered a uber for my mom. I reserved a nice spa for her, she lives a few towns over so I requested a uber for her. I called the driver to let her know it will be my mom instead of me and which entrance to pick her up from because she works at a hospital only to be yelled at. The driver starts saying "I am on my way, there's no need to call me". I try to explain that I was only trying to help and she says "You know what just cancel the trip I don't have time for this shit." Umm yeah I am definitely canceling the trip, its not my fault you're spending valentines day ubering instead of wooing your boyfriend.
> 
> My last experience came from last night. I was out of town and requested a uber to take me to the airport. The driver calls me as soon as he accepted it. He asked "Where are you going?". I tell him the airport and he says "I dont do airport runs, please cancel"
> 
> WTF
> 
> It seems like drivers want to cancel more than they want to make trips.



View attachment 35166


----------



## ChortlingCrison

Another Uber Driver said:


> What you do is employ some props: you put a car seat, a screen, a meter and a steering wheel. You sit in the seat, turn on the screen and the meter and start talking.
> 
> I used to make passengers laugh all the time when I was a dispatcher. In fact, when I open my mouth, more than one person has asked me if I was a dispatcher. They recognise my voice. My mixed NYC/Boston accent is a standout.


When I was driving a taxi, I always loved airport runs. Dispatchers didn't have to do much to make me happy.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

TwoFiddyMile said:


> The thought of being alone on stage with a mic and all that responsibility scares the crap out of me


Just ask for a bright spotlight and picture the audience as all of your riders - naked.


----------



## RichR

Elo said:


> Yes that is exactly what I meant. I was going for a 2014 Altima with 20k miles and after negotiation and calculation, I was going to pay 378 per month. For a new one, they offered $402 per month... I took the new one! I'm broke true, but I still can afford an extra 24bucks a month!


I know, right? It's only $24 a month! Car dealers _love _to hear that. Was it for the same number of years?

*You say you're broke. *Like I said, check out Dave Ramsey. "If you didn't pay cash for the car, you're too broke to buy the car. ... Quit doing stupid stuff. ... Borrowing money to buy a car is stupid. ... You work your butt off to give money to the bank."


----------



## ChortlingCrison

You should never ever lease or take out a car loan just to driver uber. Especially if its from Santander or Westlake. Enuff said!


----------



## Son of the Darkness

Bill Collector said:


> Granted I have cancelled few rides by calling. I tend to cancel if the destination is away from the core city.


May seem like a dumb question but why accept at all? I hear a lot about drivers canceling on riders. And my first thought is always 'why even accept?'


----------



## Bill Collector

Someone in forum told me that it is better to accept the request and cancel instead of not accepting at all. Not sure if that is true or not but it does make sense to make your cancellation rate lower.


Son of the Darkness said:


> May seem like a dumb question but why accept at all? I hear a lot about drivers canceling on riders. And my first thought is always 'why even accept?'


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

You are just as likely to get deactivated for cancellations as for a low acceptance rate.
At this point, it's best to not accept some - and accept then cancel some, and spread it between the two.


----------



## Son of the Darkness

Uber_On_Ha said:


> If you don't like like the pay, why are you doing it?


You mean why are you _still _doing it? They sold us on one thing and gave us another. They had a "guarantee" that wasn't. It was a bullshit sales pitch like everything else in this country. I remember doing everything by the book. Turning down tips, 99% acceptance, giving people water, opening doors for them. What a ****ing moron I was haha. Then gloves came off, and I did what I do best. See a mark, and take him down. I'll never play the game straight up.


----------



## Son of the Darkness

Bill Collector said:


> Someone in forum told me that it is better to accept the request and cancel instead of not accepting at all. Not sure if that is true or not but it does make sense to make your cancellation rate lower.


I don't pay attention to acceptance rate. No incentive to. And between uberpool and requests that are 10+ minutes away, I'm accepting fewer than ever before.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Michael - Cleveland said:


> You are just as likely to get deactivated for cancellations as for a low acceptance rate.
> At this point, it's best to not accept some - and accept then cancel some, and spread it between the two.


You can get away with a few that you let expire and a few ACRO. Uber has been, however, wise to ACRO, which is why, as the quoted poster suggests, it is best to split them.



Son of the Darkness said:


> And between uberpool and requests that are 10+ minutes away, I'm accepting fewer than ever before.


My acceptance rate has headed south since the introduction of U-Pool. It _*ain't the best on no Lyft, neither*_, as I am a recent sign-up to Lyft.s o Lyft Line was there already. I accept U-Pool and Lyft Line only if I feel that I absolutely must.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Another Uber Driver said:


> You can get away with a few that you let expire and a few ACRO. Uber has been, however, wise to ACRO, which is why, as the quoted poster suggests, it is best to split them.


fwiw, I never acrO... I acr-Do Not Charge Rider. I doubt it makes any difference, other than documenting that I'm not trying to collect cancellation fees.


----------



## elelegido

Bill Collector said:


> Someone in forum told me that it is better to accept the request and cancel instead of not accepting at all.


Tennyson applied to rideshare; brilliant!


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Michael - Cleveland said:


> fwiw, I never acrO... I acr-Do Not Charge Rider.


_*Ya' know, funny ya' mention that.......*_Here, if you ACRO after three times within whatever time period it is, the application sends you to the virtual corner for a ten minute "time out". One afternoon, I decided to accept the consequences of two expired pings and an ACRO, except I touched the incorrect button. I touched "Do Not Charge Rider", instead. I did not get any Cybercorner time. While I did not have a chance that day to carry the experiment further, I did have the opportunity on subsequent days. I ACR-DNCR two trips and let another ping expire and..................wait for it................................(drum roll and trumpet voluntary, please)..............NO VIRTUAL STANDING IN THE CYBERCORNER!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I did, however, receive the nastygram about too many cancellations.

Here, in order to collect the cancellation fee, you must actually go to the address and wait. If you Cancel-Rider No Show without going to the address or if you do that after being at the address for less than five minutes, *no five dollars for YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*
*Less fees, booking fees and commission


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Another Uber Driver said:


> I decided to accept the consequences of two expired pings and an ACRO, except I touched the incorrect button. I touched "Do Not Charge Rider", instead. I did not get any Cybercorner time.


yup... I've posted about this many times over the past several months and noted that if you do the accept - cancel: reason DNC very, very, quickly, it will not show in your trip history at all. Uber has to run analytics in order to send you the dunning email/txt.


----------



## MulletMan

Uber_On_Ha said:


> Here's my experience from using uber.....
> 
> Dec 2015
> #1 ordered a uber, received an alert that the driver is 10 mins away. Fine, I wait about 4-5 minutes and receive a call from the driver asking me to cancel because he's too far and traffic is really bad at 8PM at night. Okay fine, I'll just request another driver...
> #2 ordered a uber, driver accepts and she's less than 7 minutes away. Five minutes in I decided to wait by the front door for her arrival. Only to receive a call from her saying she ran out of gas, so cancel the trip.
> Now I am pissed and just decided against drinks tonight and just drive my car instead.
> 
> Feb 2016
> Ordered a uber driver, he accepted and started going the opposite way, I call him and received no answer. I noticed about 3-4 minutes later that he canceled the trip.
> 
> Valentines day I ordered a uber for my mom. I reserved a nice spa for her, she lives a few towns over so I requested a uber for her. I called the driver to let her know it will be my mom instead of me and which entrance to pick her up from because she works at a hospital only to be yelled at. The driver starts saying "I am on my way, there's no need to call me". I try to explain that I was only trying to help and she says "You know what just cancel the trip I don't have time for this shit." Umm yeah I am definitely canceling the trip, its not my fault you're spending valentines day ubering instead of wooing your boyfriend.
> 
> My last experience came from last night. I was out of town and requested a uber to take me to the airport. The driver calls me as soon as he accepted it. He asked "Where are you going?". I tell him the airport and he says "I dont do airport runs, please cancel"
> 
> WTF
> 
> It seems like drivers want to cancel more than they want to make trips.


Oh heck yes, i'll take quick ride to a ping and hope and pray no rider, dont accept phone call, 5 minutes 1 second cancel...easy 5 bux..love em! It's all about the money bruh.


----------



## SECOTIME

By mo' betta do you mean cheaper?


----------



## RamzFanz

Greguzzi said:


> You seem to have a huge chip on your shoulder over this issue. You're starting to look unhingey as a result.
> 
> I never said the government's pay-to-play system benefited the public. Government regulation rarely benefits the public. Rarely. Government regulation almost always benefits the government and the politicians therein. That is by design.
> 
> What I correctly said is that blaming the taxi industry for regulations imposed on it by government is disingenuous. Worse yet is blaming the taxi companies for the predictable consequences of the pay-to-play system set up by government-no price competition, take-what-you-get service, and so on.
> 
> If you would like to address that point-blaming the taxi industry for regulations imposed on it by government and the predictable consequences-rather than continuing your tiresome anti-taxi rant, we can have a rational conversation. Or you could just point to the place on the doll where the bad taxi driver touched you so we could understand the roots of your rage.


You pretend the taxi industry didn't invoke the barriers to entry to protect themselves. Politicians do what the money tells them to do. The regulations support the industry for the most part. In Liberal areas they can be arbitrary hypothetical easily surrendered rights, but that's not typical.


----------



## RamzFanz

Greguzzi said:


> Dude, you are losing it and are blaming the victim. Trotsky and Marx are not the taxi industry. Trotsky and Marx are representative of the authoritarian governments that oppress the taxi industry. Get a grip.


Show me a study where taxies are safer than Ubers.


----------



## RamzFanz

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Voluntary for ViCAP (data collection of wiretaps, phone records, etc.) - crime reporting data is mandatory. Don't confuse the two.


False.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

elelegido said:


> Tennyson applied to rideshare; brilliant!


For those confused by your statement:

I hold it true, whate'er befall;
I feel it when I sorrow most;
'Tis better to have loved and lost
Than never to have loved at all.


----------



## Newwber

Every time I post on a thread..... that thread suddenly dies......

Let's test that theory


----------



## Greguzzi

RamzFanz said:


> Show me a study where taxies are safer than Ubers.


LOL. Show me where I said taxis were safer than Ubers.


----------



## Greguzzi

RamzFanz said:


> You pretend the taxi industry didn't invoke the barriers to entry to protect themselves. Politicians do what the money tells them to do. The regulations support the industry for the most part. In Liberal areas they can be arbitrary hypothetical easily surrendered rights, but that's not typical.


No. I do not do that. Government imposed the regulations, ostensibly to "protect" consumers. Most often, the affected industries fight these new regulations and only agree to them if they have no alternative. Soon, they see that the regulations raised up a new and artificial barrier to new companies entering the regulated market, favoring and protecting the established companies. Seeing that this is the result, in some instances, the affected industries seek more regulations to protect their monopolies. That's how it works. Regulations instituted with stated goals of protecting consumers usually are twisted to protect the regulated industries from new competition, but they did not start that way. The proper party to blame is the government.


----------



## elelegido

Fuzzyelvis said:


> For those confused by your statement:
> 
> I hold it true, whate'er befall;
> I feel it when I sorrow most;
> 'Tis better to have loved and lost
> Than never to have loved at all.


Of course.
'Tis better to have accepted a ping and and cancelled based on incorrect ETA forecast on the app, pax dooshbaggery or other inadequacy
Than never to have accepted the ping at all.


----------



## ChortlingCrison

RamzFanz said:


> Show me a study where taxies are safer than Ubers.


 How would you like the stastics presented? A flow-chart graph? or maybe in a power-point demonstration?


----------



## Newwber

dangit.........


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Newwber said:


> Every time I post on a thread..... that thread suddenly dies......Let's test that theory


I guess....oh, never mind, you have acknowledged it, already.



Newwber said:


> dangit.........


----------



## 20yearsdriving

Can some one give me the condensed version of this ?
Thank you 
Btw I do realize it's a troll feeding frenzy
Just missed the details


----------



## 20yearsdriving

Greguzzi said:


> LOL. Show me where I said taxis were safer than Ubers.


I guess when you're livelyhood depends on driving you'll be a safer choice

When doing it for "fun" or "good times"
Well you can imagine


----------



## LolX

I didn't read the whole thread but some random thoughts from someone who takes both taxi's and ubers/lyfts often...

I take taxi's often for work. If I can expense it, I'd much rather do a taxi if they're available in that situation. I uber sometimes because I'm in a spot where I need a taxi early or in a strange spot or want to save $$$$.

If you're a person on a budget then I totally understand going for the Uber. Even someone who isn't rolling in money. But there's basically no comparison right now between the two. Taxi's are just way better at the job. There are so many canceled rides I request, the quality of some of these cars is awful (brakes especially) and a lot of the drivers are just clueless. I've had guys call me and refuse my ride too based on where I was going which defeats the whole purpose of ordering a ride. This has come with the rate cuts obviously.

The thing is that Uber does a much better job of getting you in random places or at strange hours or when you need to get somewhere (i.e. the airport) quick. I can't tell how many times I requested a cab the night before a 6 am flight and was in my hotel lobby at 5 am praying the thing would show up. Uber does a better job of that (although the fact that there are so many cancellations it seems now kills that.) The price is much better too. 

But overall since the rates have been cut the quality of drivers on Uber/Lyft has gone down significantly. I've also seen some really shitty cars (like a 90s Saturn) on the road. 

As I posted previously, I think the rate cuts have been dumb for a few reasons. The main is that the people using these services already thought the prices were good. I would gladly pay an extra 10-15% if the pool of drivers was better. But they keep on cutting them and losing legit drivers it seems.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

LolX said:


> If you're a person on a budget then I totally understand going for the Uber.
> 
> I can't tell how many times I requested a cab the night before a 6 am flight and was in my hotel lobby at 5 am praying the thing would show up.
> 
> I've also seen some really shitty cars (like a 90s Saturn) on the road.
> 
> The main is that the people using these services already thought the prices were good.


I drive both UberX/Lyft and a taxi. Uber offers taxis here, so I have Uber Taxi for the cab.

Funny, most of the people whom I haul on UberX or Lyft are people who never would use a cab, anyhow.

You do not state where these hotels are, but, please permit me to explain what happens in the Capital of Your Nation at hotels. Perhaps it might explain why you wonder if the cab will show up. Here, the doormen and desk clerks will put the customer into the first thing that shows up if you are going to National Airport or, even if it is a local trip. If you are going to Dulles or Friendship Airport, the doormen and desk clerks will sell your trip to one of their payola buddies, who invents a way to charge back to you what he paid for the trip. The result is that the cab driver does not want to accept hotel calls, because he is afraid that the customer will not be there when he gets there. He does not want to waste his time chasing something that often is gone when the cab arrives. It is especially painful when you pass street hails or know that the dispatcher or the computer is dropping calls around you, in front of you and in back of you while you are chasing this hotel trip that likely is gone before the desk clerk even hangs up the telephone.

Funny, though, if I receive a summons at a hotel from Uber Taxi, I can accept it and chase it. If the user is gone, I still get some compensation for my trouble, as Uber does charge if the customer is not there when I get there. The five dollars is not all that much, but it does help pay for the gasolene and my wasted time. Usually, though, the Uber Taxi user is there.

When UberX first appeared, here, the rates were about ten per cent less than the cab rates. Even when they dropped to about seventy per cent of the cab rates, the customers were still saying that the UberX cars tended to be nicer. I told the customers to come back to me in three years on that one. I was optimistic. Once the rates dropped to sixty-five per cent of the cab fare, the complaints about the cars started. Now, they are legion. I have taken all of three UberX rides. The first one, the car was excellent. The second one, it was filthy and broken down. The third one, the car was acceptable. I have seen some real Uberhoopties out there. The worst are the Split cars, though (Split is available only in the Capital of Your Nation, as of this posting). I have yet to take a Lyft ride, although I am planning to do so, just for the learning experience.

One more thing on the hotels, at least here. If you do have the doorman, desk clerk or concierge get a ride for you, tell the person that you are going to Union Station. This way, you will get the first driver who is on the rank or the employee will call the cab company for you instead of calling one of his payola buddies. If you call yourself, you can tell the cab company where you are going, but never tell a hotel employee that you are going to an airport. If a hotel employee sees your suitcases and asks, tell him that you are going to Union Station. He will stop quizzing you, immediately. Give your number to the cab company order taker or if you order on line, give your telephone number, not the hotel's. If you order through an application, it will have your telephone number, or, if Uber Taxi (where available), you will see the dummy number.

Once you actually get into the cab, though, tell the driver where you really are going.

Uber had no reason to drop the rates, here. People were using the service and liked it. Even people who lived in poorer neighbourhoods were using it because they actually could get a ride. Uber kept telling me that lower rates meant higher earnings (although subsequently I learned that even Uber does not believe that; it knows that it is nonsense and false propaganda). When I signed on to UberX, the pings came fast and furious. Her it is, almost two years and at least four rounds of rate cuts later, and the pings still come fast and furious. I am hauling the same number of people that I hauled in June, 2014, but am doing it for forty per-cent less. This is one, among several, reasons why I drive the cab far more than I do the TNC. Uber Taxi has been great for me. UberX and Lyft, not so much.

Uber does not offer taxis in all of its markets. Uber offers taxis in Boston, Washington, Chicago, San Francisco and Honolulu, in the U.S. of A.

In addition, in the U.S. of A., in Seattle, Uber offers For Hire. It appears that there are two kinds of taxis in Seattle: Taxicabs and For Hire.

For all of the above Uber Taxi, you order and pay for your Uber Taxi in the same way that you would order and pay for any other Uber; through the application.

In New York City, and in New York City, ONLY, they have UberT. UberT allows you to summon a New York City Yellow or Green Cab. You use the application to summon your cab, only. You must pay the driver. This applies to New York City, ONLY. For all other Uber Taxi, you summon and pay for the Uber Taxi through the Uber Application.

Outside the U.S. of A. Uber offers taxis in Montreal and Toronto, in Canada; Sydney, in Australia and Berlin, in Germany. As I understand it, in those cities, you summon and pay for your Uber Taxi through the application.


----------



## D Town

Another Uber Driver said:


> I drive both UberX/Lyft and a taxi. Uber offers taxis here, so I have Uber Taxi for the cab.
> 
> Funny, most of the people whom I haul on UberX or Lyft are people who never would use a cab, anyhow.
> 
> You do not state where these hotels are, but, please permit me to explain what happens in the Capital of Your Nation at hotels. Perhaps it might explain why you wonder if the cab will show up. Here, the doormen and desk clerks will put the customer into the first thing that shows up if you are going to National Airport or, even if it is a local trip. If you are going to Dulles or Friendship Airport, the doormen and desk clerks will sell your trip to one of their payola buddies, who invents a way to charge back to you what he paid for the trip. The result is that the cab driver does not want to accept hotel calls, because he is afraid that the customer will not be there when he gets there. He does not want to waste his time chasing something that often is gone when the cab arrives. It is especially painful when you pass street hails or know that the dispatcher or the computer is dropping calls around you, in front of you and in back of you while you are chasing this hotel trip that likely is gone before the desk clerk even hangs up the telephone.
> 
> Funny, though, if I receive a summons at a hotel from Uber Taxi, I can accept it and chase it. If the user is gone, I still get some compensation for my trouble, as Uber does charge if the customer is not there when I get there. The five dollars is not all that much, but it does help pay for the gasolene and my wasted time. Usually, though, the Uber Taxi user is there.
> 
> When UberX first appeared, here, the rates were about ten per cent less than the cab rates. Even when they dropped to about seventy per cent of the cab rates, the customers were still saying that the UberX cars tended to be nicer. I told the customers to come back to me in three years on that one. I was optimistic. Once the rates dropped to sixty-five per cent of the cab fare, the complaints about the cars started. Now, they are legion. I have taken all of three UberX rides. The first one, the car was excellent. The second one, it was filthy and broken down. The third one, the car was acceptable. I have seen some real Uberhoopties out there. The worst are the Split cars, though (Split is available only in the Capital of Your Nation, as of this posting). I have yet to take a Lyft ride, although I am planning to do so, just for the learning experience.
> 
> One more thing on the hotels, at least here. If you do have the doorman, desk clerk or concierge get a ride for you, tell the person that you are going to Union Station. This way, you will get the first driver who is on the rank or the employee will call the cab company for you instead of calling one of his payola buddies. If you call yourself, you can tell the cab company where you are going, but never tell a hotel employee that you are going to an airport. If a hotel employee sees your suitcases and asks, tell him that you are going to Union Station. He will stop quizzing you, immediately. Give your number to the cab company order taker or if you order on line, give your telephone number, not the hotel's. If you order through an application, it will have your telephone number, or, if Uber Taxi (where available), you will see the dummy number.
> 
> Uber had no reason to drop the rates, here. People were using the service and liked it. Even people who lived in poorer neighbourhoods were using it because they actually could get a ride. Uber kept telling me that lower rates meant higher earnings (although subsequently I learned that even Uber does not believe that; it knows that it is nonsense and false propaganda). When I signed on to UberX, the pings came fast and furious. Her it is, almost two years and at least four rounds of rate cuts later, and the pings still come fast and furious. I am hauling the same number of people that I hauled in June, 2014, but am doing it for forty per-cent less. This is one, among several, reasons why I drive the cab far more than I do the TNC. Uber Taxi has been great for me. UberX and Lyft, not so much.
> 
> Uber does not offer taxis in all of its markets. Uber offers taxis in Boston, Washington, Chicago, San Francisco and Honolulu, in the U.S. of A.
> 
> In addition, in the U.S. of A., in Seattle, Uber offers For Hire. It appears that there are two kinds of taxis in Seattle: Taxicabs and For Hire.
> 
> For all of the above Uber Taxi, you order and pay for your Uber Taxi in the same way that you would order and pay for any other Uber; through the application.
> 
> In New York City, and in New York City, ONLY, they have UberT. UberT allows you to summon a New York City Yellow or Green Cab. You use the application to summon your cab, only. You must pay the driver. This applies to New York City, ONLY. For all other Uber Taxi, you summon and pay for the Uber Taxi through the Uber Application.
> 
> Outside the U.S. of A. Uber offers taxis in Montreal and Toronto, in Canada; Sydney, in Australia and Berlin, in Germany. As I understand it, in those cities, you summon and pay for your Uber Taxi through the application.


Great tips. I plan on visiting DC next year or so. That's good info to have.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

D Town said:


> Great tips. I plan on visiting DC next year or so. That's good info to have.


On 18 September, the Redskins face the Cowboys at FedEx, this year. Obviously, for 2017, I do not know, but there will be at least one game here between the two.

You can fly into National from Dallas/Fort Worth. You might get a better fare into Dulles or Friendship, though. National is convenient. This is the only major North American City whose principal airport (National, in this case) is less than thirty minutes from Downtown, even in Rush Hour (barring a major disaster somewhere, mind you), Dulles is a bit further out. Friendship is really Baltimore's airport.

UberX runs you about forty bananas from Dulles to Downtown, base fare, mind you. I have had only one trip to Friendship on UberX and it was at a 2,2 surge, so it was close to cab rates. It was about ninety three bananas at 2,2 surge (actually that is about four to eight dollars more than the cab fare from Downtown). Funny, I have had three trips to Friendship on Uber Taxi.

If you want to know any more, send me a PM. If I can answer your questions, I will. You could post questions on the Washington Boards, as well. You can get some different perspectives, that way. Likely there are a couple of people on those boards who know something that I do not.

Let us see: you are in Dallas. The beef, pork and ribs are much better there than they are here. There is no such thing as decent Mexican food, here (I lived in California, so I do know what good Mexican is). The Central American food here, however, is very good. I am from the seashore in Massachusetts, originally, so I subscribe to the twenty-five mile rule for fish. I am used to going to the docks in Gloucester and pointing to the fish, having the guy wrap it up in newspaper, paying, getting my change and taking it home (whatever will they do when newspapers stop publishing? In fact, now that the _*Times-Picayune*_ appears only three times weekly, what do they do in the New Orleans fish markets?). If you want crabs, however, Baltimore or the Chesapeake Shore are the places to go.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

LolX said:


> I didn't read the whole thread but some random thoughts from someone who takes both taxi's and ubers/lyfts often...
> 
> I take taxi's often for work. If I can expense it, I'd much rather do a taxi if they're available in that situation. I uber sometimes because I'm in a spot where I need a taxi early or in a strange spot or want to save $$$$.
> 
> If you're a person on a budget then I totally understand going for the Uber. Even someone who isn't rolling in money. But there's basically no comparison right now between the two. Taxi's are just way better at the job. There are so many canceled rides I request, the quality of some of these cars is awful (brakes especially) and a lot of the drivers are just clueless. I've had guys call me and refuse my ride too based on where I was going which defeats the whole purpose of ordering a ride. This has come with the rate cuts obviously.
> 
> The thing is that Uber does a much better job of getting you in random places or at strange hours or when you need to get somewhere (i.e. the airport) quick. I can't tell how many times I requested a cab the night before a 6 am flight and was in my hotel lobby at 5 am praying the thing would show up. Uber does a better job of that (although the fact that there are so many cancellations it seems now kills that.) The price is much better too.
> 
> But overall since the rates have been cut the quality of drivers on Uber/Lyft has gone down significantly. I've also seen some really shitty cars (like a 90s Saturn) on the road.
> 
> As I posted previously, I think the rate cuts have been dumb for a few reasons. The main is that the people using these services already thought the prices were good. I would gladly pay an extra 10-15% if the pool of drivers was better. But they keep on cutting them and losing legit drivers it seems.


Without your readers here knowing your location, your post is pretty much dust in the wind - which is a shame, since you've obviously put some thought into your comments. To your main point - your observation of lower quality cars and drivers since the rate cuts - many of us here would agree. But Uber would say - '_that's the point - the service is lower in quality and price in order to serve a broader market - and if you want a higher level of car and driver you can order an Uber SELECT for around the original price of an UberX_'.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Without your readers here knowing your location, your post is pretty much dust in the wind - which is a shame, since you've obviously put some thought into your comments. To your main point - your observation of lower quality cars and drivers since the rate cuts - many of us here would agree. But Uber would say - '_that's the point - the service is lower in quality and price in order to serve a broader market - and if you want a higher level of car and driver you can order an Uber SELECT for around the original price of an UberX_'.


Select is the Macy's of transportation
The people with Sears budget floods the store looking for Sales / Discounts
But rarely pay sticker unless Sears is surging

People that can afford Macy's can't take the hordes of people
Instead they bump them selfs to Nordstroms maybe Neimans

Morale Select has to many equally or better options


----------



## ColdRider

This thread is stupid.


----------



## Flarpy

I do think it's hilarious that the same people who expect to pay no more than $5 for a service also expect that service to be excellent.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

ColdRider said:


> This thread is stupid.


Consider that it was started by a troll. He has racked up so many Troll Points that he could give them away to rookie trolls and still have a pile of them---except that trolls never give away their troll points.


----------



## Dutch-Ub

Another Uber Driver said:


> I drive both UberX/Lyft and a taxi. Uber offers taxis here, so I have Uber Taxi for the cab.
> 
> Funny, most of the people whom I haul on UberX or Lyft are people who never would use a cab, anyhow.
> 
> You do not state where these hotels are, but, please permit me to explain what happens in the Capital of Your Nation at hotels. Perhaps it might explain why you wonder if the cab will show up. Here, the doormen and desk clerks will put the customer into the first thing that shows up if you are going to National Airport or, even if it is a local trip. If you are going to Dulles or Friendship Airport, the doormen and desk clerks will sell your trip to one of their payola buddies, who invents a way to charge back to you what he paid for the trip. The result is that the cab driver does not want to accept hotel calls, because he is afraid that the customer will not be there when he gets there. He does not want to waste his time chasing something that often is gone when the cab arrives. It is especially painful when you pass street hails or know that the dispatcher or the computer is dropping calls around you, in front of you and in back of you while you are chasing this hotel trip that likely is gone before the desk clerk even hangs up the telephone.
> 
> Funny, though, if I receive a summons at a hotel from Uber Taxi, I can accept it and chase it. If the user is gone, I still get some compensation for my trouble, as Uber does charge if the customer is not there when I get there. The five dollars is not all that much, but it does help pay for the gasolene and my wasted time. Usually, though, the Uber Taxi user is there.
> 
> When UberX first appeared, here, the rates were about ten per cent less than the cab rates. Even when they dropped to about seventy per cent of the cab rates, the customers were still saying that the UberX cars tended to be nicer. I told the customers to come back to me in three years on that one. I was optimistic. Once the rates dropped to sixty-five per cent of the cab fare, the complaints about the cars started. Now, they are legion. I have taken all of three UberX rides. The first one, the car was excellent. The second one, it was filthy and broken down. The third one, the car was acceptable. I have seen some real Uberhoopties out there. The worst are the Split cars, though (Split is available only in the Capital of Your Nation, as of this posting). I have yet to take a Lyft ride, although I am planning to do so, just for the learning experience.
> 
> One more thing on the hotels, at least here. If you do have the doorman, desk clerk or concierge get a ride for you, tell the person that you are going to Union Station. This way, you will get the first driver who is on the rank or the employee will call the cab company for you instead of calling one of his payola buddies. If you call yourself, you can tell the cab company where you are going, but never tell a hotel employee that you are going to an airport. If a hotel employee sees your suitcases and asks, tell him that you are going to Union Station. He will stop quizzing you, immediately. Give your number to the cab company order taker or if you order on line, give your telephone number, not the hotel's. If you order through an application, it will have your telephone number, or, if Uber Taxi (where available), you will see the dummy number.
> 
> Once you actually get into the cab, though, tell the driver where you really are going.
> 
> Uber had no reason to drop the rates, here. People were using the service and liked it. Even people who lived in poorer neighbourhoods were using it because they actually could get a ride. Uber kept telling me that lower rates meant higher earnings (although subsequently I learned that even Uber does not believe that; it knows that it is nonsense and false propaganda). When I signed on to UberX, the pings came fast and furious. Her it is, almost two years and at least four rounds of rate cuts later, and the pings still come fast and furious. I am hauling the same number of people that I hauled in June, 2014, but am doing it for forty per-cent less. This is one, among several, reasons why I drive the cab far more than I do the TNC. Uber Taxi has been great for me. UberX and Lyft, not so much.
> 
> Uber does not offer taxis in all of its markets. Uber offers taxis in Boston, Washington, Chicago, San Francisco and Honolulu, in the U.S. of A.
> 
> In addition, in the U.S. of A., in Seattle, Uber offers For Hire. It appears that there are two kinds of taxis in Seattle: Taxicabs and For Hire.
> 
> For all of the above Uber Taxi, you order and pay for your Uber Taxi in the same way that you would order and pay for any other Uber; through the application.
> 
> In New York City, and in New York City, ONLY, they have UberT. UberT allows you to summon a New York City Yellow or Green Cab. You use the application to summon your cab, only. You must pay the driver. This applies to New York City, ONLY. For all other Uber Taxi, you summon and pay for the Uber Taxi through the Uber Application.
> 
> Outside the U.S. of A. Uber offers taxis in Montreal and Toronto, in Canada; Sydney, in Australia and Berlin, in Germany. As I understand it, in those cities, you summon and pay for your Uber Taxi through the application.


Since the november 2015 in the Netherlands you also need to get all the licence that taxi's need. They stopped the UberPop ride-share scam. Costs about €1700 cabcompany permit including smartcard, the special licenceplates (neon-blue instead of yellow) and governement car inspection €300, a taxi boardcomputer €1500, taxi-drivingpermit including lessons €1000~1600... Total Sum of euro 5000, all upfront costs.. Totally insane. That's no ridesharing, that's UberTaxi but named UberX

But the sweet thing is Uber offers a €5000 guarantee (before Uber-cut, lol) if driving prime-time for the first 10 weeks(250 hours, €20 guarantee, can do in 7 weeks) , and if Uber does not work out, an extra 500 euro for a meter and taxi-roof light and you can just go out and grab streethails. They are actually paying for people to start their own taxi business... Ignorant.....

Uber is trying to corner the market, drive cab companies out. If they starve cab companies, they won't make investments in new cars, takes a couple of years and then they drive prices up, increase their owns share to 40 or more percent. It is too obvious..

Last Uberx ride i took was a official taxi, only now the driver wasn't wearing his fancy taxi clothes, easy guarantee money.


----------



## ChortlingCrison

Fancy taxi clothes? hahah good one!! BTW... I don't think uber is going to succeed in driving out their competition. They made the grave mistake of pisssing off their drivers. If they would have kept rates as they were a couple of years ago, they might have had a chance to do that. Travis is only interested in just disrupting the whole economy.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

Dutch-Ub said:


> Since the november 2015 in the Netherlands you also need to get all the licence that taxi's need. They stopped the UberPop ride-share scam. Costs about €1700 cabcompany permit including smartcard, the special licenceplates (neon-blue instead of yellow) and governement car inspection €300, a taxi boardcomputer €1500, taxi-drivingpermit including lessons €1000~1600... Total Sum of euro 5000, all upfront costs.. Totally insane. That's no ridesharing, that's UberTaxi but named UberX
> 
> But the sweet thing is Uber offers a €5000 guarantee (before Uber-cut, lol) if driving prime-time for the first 10 weeks(250 hours, €20 guarantee, can do in 7 weeks) , and if Uber does not work out, an extra 500 euro for a meter and taxi-roof light and you can just go out and grab streethails. They are actually paying for people to start their own taxi business... Ignorant.....
> 
> Uber is trying to corner the market, drive cab companies out. If they starve cab companies, they won't make investments in new cars, takes a couple of years and then they drive prices up, increase their owns share to 40 or more percent. It is too obvious..
> 
> Last Uberx ride i took was a official taxi, only now the driver wasn't wearing his fancy taxi clothes, easy guarantee money.


I like that

The middle man pays for drivers to become independent eventually

Good job


----------



## uberjulio

Uber_On_Ha said:


> I think what's happening is, Uber is becoming less and less reliable which is horrible because they call cabs unreliable.
> 
> I think they will end up cracking down on the cancelling and I hope they banned drivers that call the pax and tell them to cancel so it wont hit their acceptance rate. If you are not open to picking up a pax within 10 minutes away why the heck are you driving?


----------



## ChortlingCrison

A song dedicated to Julio.


----------



## LolX

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Without your readers here knowing your location, your post is pretty much dust in the wind - which is a shame, since you've obviously put some thought into your comments. To your main point - your observation of lower quality cars and drivers since the rate cuts - many of us here would agree. But Uber would say - '_that's the point - the service is lower in quality and price in order to serve a broader market - and if you want a higher level of car and driver you can order an Uber SELECT for around the original price of an UberX_'.


I go all around the country (and some international too) but live in the Bay Area. I drove a bit for Lyft a couple summers ago so I do have a different perspective than a regular rider.

Yes it's obviously a conundrum in terms of expecting a certain level vs. the actual pay. I'm just saying in my (and my colleagues/friends) experiences the quality of a Uber/Lyft ride is just much lower than it was two years ago. The people and cars driving are quite different. Not everyone is expecting to a tremendous service too. I think there are some who expect perfect service but my main point is the that the UberX brand used to have a certain level of service/competence and that is gone.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

20yearsdriving said:


> Morale Select has to many equally or better options


name two


----------



## 20yearsdriving

Michael - Cleveland said:


> name two


I'll make it easier
I got from ubers website 2.10 per mile
I will take a wild guess
If we average 100 select rides
Acct for safe fee , per minute & surge
Select is probably 2.50 per mile average

That's well in livery territory

Should we consider :reliability , predictability ,
Dress code ?
The basics: mini water ?

You tell Me if there is more than 2 good choices


----------



## insertgenericusername

"Uber drivers are no better than taxis"

First off, who ever said they were?

Second, are you not paying dramatically less for Uber drivers than taxi drivers?

Lastly, not that I give a ****, the feedback I've received from a good amount of people almost unanimously agrees that Uber drivers a) pick them up MUCH quicker than taxi drivers, b) charge much less, and c) are much more sociable and enjoyable than taxi-drivers, who they claim are often rude. Their words, not mine.


----------



## insertgenericusername

Bill Collector said:


> That brings the question what is the best way to give the rider hint about this without getting in trouble? Of course we can't really ask for the extra money. I have been teaching the riders whenever I can about Uber drivers' unwillingness as much as possible. What a uncomfortable situation to be in!


If I don't like the destination, I just don't accept the ping. Or if I do accept it but change my mind, I just cancel it. Simple as that!

I don't call them and let them know what's up; I don't text them; I just say "**** 'em!" and go about my day.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

insertgenericusername said:


> If I don't like the destination, I just don't accept the ping. Or if I do accept it but change my mind, I just cancel it. Simple as that!
> 
> I don't call them and let them know what's up; I don't text them; I just say "&%[email protected]!* 'em!" and go about my day.


On uber you don't know the destination, so you have to call them.

And if you cancel or don't acceot in many markets you get a timeout.


----------



## ColdRider

insertgenericusername said:


> Lastly, not that I give a &%[email protected]!*, the feedback I've received from a good amount of people almost unanimously agrees that Uber drivers a) pick them up MUCH quicker than taxi drivers, b) and c) are much more sociable and enjoyable than taxi-drivers, who they claim are often rude.





insertgenericusername said:


> If I don't like the destination, I just don't accept the ping. Or if I do accept it but change my mind, I just cancel it. Simple as that!
> 
> I don't call them and let them know what's up; I don't text them; I just say "&%[email protected]!* 'em!" and go about my day.


LOL


----------



## insertgenericusername

Fuzzyelvis said:


> On uber you don't know the destination, so you have to call them.
> 
> And if you cancel or don't acceot in many markets you get a timeout.


I should've been clear. I worded that poorly. If I don't like the pick-up destination (not the drop-off destination), I'll just ignore or cancel. For example, I had somebody ping me at a massive and heavily trafficked intersection. It was unclear from the ping what corner of the intersection they were on. And even if I knew exactly where they were, no way in hell I'm going to hold up traffic to pick them up. No thank you, lol.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

First statement you are "special"
Second statement you don't give a S**t

What is it Mr insertgenericusername


----------



## insertgenericusername

20yearsdriving said:


> First statement you are "special"
> Second statement you don't give a S**t
> 
> What is it Mr insertgenericusername


I wasn't talking specifically about myself; I was describing feedback I've received from passengers about taxis vs uber drivers. I'm a bit of a dick, this is not news to me.

If I don't like a pick-up location, I don't accept it. What a cruel monster I am!


----------



## 20yearsdriving

insertgenericusername said:


> I wasn't talking specifically about myself; I was describing feedback I've received from passengers about taxis vs uber drivers. I'm a bit of a &%[email protected]!*, this is not news to me.
> 
> If I don't like a pick-up location, I don't accept it. What a cruel monster I am!


Keep up the good job


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

20yearsdriving said:


> I'll make it easier
> I got from ubers website 2.10 per mile
> I will take a wild guess
> If we average 100 select rides
> Acct for safe fee , per minute & surge
> Select is probably 2.50 per mile average
> 
> That's well in livery territory
> 
> Should we consider :reliability , predictability ,
> Dress code ?
> The basics: mini water ?
> 
> You tell Me if there is more than 2 good choices


In other words, you can't name even one service equivalent in price and quality (Leather outfitted Benz, Lexus, Infiniti, Cadillac, Suburban) to UberSELECT.

A min fare UberX rider here is $5.70. You could get a great car/driver or not so much.
For $10 here, you can get an UberSELECT luxury car to provide you door-to-door service from your downtown apt to any of the local bars/clubs/restaurants/theaters.
It's an extraordinary value.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

20yearsdriving said:


> Keep up the good job


At these fares, Uber can 'expect' whatever they want from drivers, but anyone who isn't doing charity work by doing this transportation work is going to have to ignore or cancel rider requests that don't have a chance of being profitable. If I can't make any $ - I won't do the pick-up... if the 'risk' is too high - I won't do the pick-up.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

Michael - Cleveland said:


> At these fares, Uber can 'expect' whatever they want from drivers, but anyone who isn't doing charity work by doing this transportation work is going to have to ignore or cancel rider requests that don't have a chance of being profitable. If I can't make any $ - I won't do the pick-up... if the 'risk' is too high - I won't do the pick-up.


I get that

But you see how your right hand improves transportation 
Your left hand "un-does" what the right hand did


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

20yearsdriving said:


> I get that
> 
> But you see how your right hand improves transportation
> Your left hand "un-does" what the right hand did


I'm not in this to "improve transportation" - that's the TNC's job.
I have one hand on the steering wheel - and the other on my wallet.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

Michael - Cleveland said:


> In other words, you can't name even one service equivalent in price and quality (Leather outfitted Benz, Lexus, Infiniti, Cadillac, Suburban) to UberSELECT.
> 
> A min fare UberX rider here is $5.70. You could get a great car/driver or not so much.
> For $10 here, you can get an UberSELECT luxury car to provide you door-to-door service from your downtown apt to any of the local bars/clubs/restaurants/theaters.
> It's an extraordinary value.


You are looking at it ... Me !
I'm one example

I see those select 2014 infinity G35 at LAX lot
With that luxury you mention
Waterd down by a weird driver wearing cargo shorts with a unpredictable mood & set of "rules" of his own
Should I mention his misguided sense of pride?

Those guys keep me in bussiness

I out compete those guys daily
Exploiting their personal short comings

BTW in a vehicle that is valued at a fourth of their expensive select vehicle

I share lots of good info
But some I don't
Today Mr Michael - Cleveland

I'll share what ubers gifts I receive

A ) they cover all short rides ( including my customers )
I used to do these rides

B ) I get to REALLY cherry pick
By setting a 90.00 base rate ( yet I never "refuse a customer ) price does it for me

C ) uber does not do reservations ( thank you for that ) people like certanty

D ) because I'm extreamly profitable in comparison I do get to build long lasting relationship with my customers

E ) I network with some of the best Livery Operations is SoCal
I can't believe they send me bussiness
( of course their customers rate me high
So the big guys see me as on of them )
Remember at a fourth of the operating cost

F ) Uber "Pax " graduates to Livery customer
Yes you guys plant & grow the seed
I Get get the fully grown plant
Thank you

I can go pages long Mr. Michael - Cleveland


----------



## 20yearsdriving

20yearsdriving said:


> I get that
> 
> But you see how your right hand improves transportation
> Your left hand "un-does" what the right hand did


You just summed my whole point with that one statement

There is lots of better choices to Select


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

20yearsdriving said:


> You are looking at it ... Me !
> I'm one example
> 
> I see those select 2014 infinity G35 at LAX lot
> With that luxury you mention
> Waterd down by a weird driver wearing cargo shorts with a unpredictable mood & set of "rules" of his own
> Should I mention his misguided sense of pride?
> 
> Those guys keep me in bussiness
> 
> I out compete those guys daily
> Exploiting their personal short comings
> 
> BTW in a vehicle that is valued at a fourth of their expensive select vehicle
> 
> I share lots of good info
> But some I don't
> Today Mr Michael - Cleveland
> 
> I'll share what ubers gifts I receive
> 
> A ) they cover all short rides ( including my customers )
> I used to do these rides
> 
> B ) I get to REALLY cherry pick
> By setting a 90.00 base rate ( yet I never "refuse a customer ) price does it for me
> 
> C ) uber does not do reservations ( thank you for that ) people like certanty
> 
> D ) because I'm extreamly profitable in comparison I do get to build long lasting relationship with my customers
> 
> E ) I network with some of the best Livery Operations is SoCal
> I can't believe they send me bussiness
> ( of course their customers rate me high
> So the big guys see me as on of them )
> Remember at a fourth of the operating cost
> 
> F ) Uber "Pax " graduates to Livery customer
> Yes you guys plant & grow the seed
> I Get get the fully grown plant
> Thank you
> 
> I can go pages long Mr. Michael - Cleveland


And that's all good for you (and no problem for me or any other SELECT driver).
But has nothing to do with the misguided point you tried to make, that "Morale Select has to many equally or better options".
UberSELECT is absolutely the best option for the UberX rider who wants to avoid older cars and under-experienced drivers. If it's a step towards livery - great. No problem. But that's besides the point. You were stating that UberX now sucks and that there was no alternative but to go livery. As has been pointed out by Another Uber Driver (and me) Uber riders are, in many, many instances, riders who would not otherwise be using any car service if it were not for Uber/Lyft. UberSELECT makes up 5% of my rides in a week when I drive my SELECT car - but accounts for 40% of my earnings.

Oh - and there is nothing wrong with a rider pre-arranging a SELECT ride - as long as it goes through the Uber app. We do it all the time.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

20yearsdriving said:


> You just summed my whole point with that one statement


hehe - only if you've changed your point. Every SELECT ride I do is worth more than 3 X rides.


> There is lots of better choices to Select


Name two.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

Michael - Cleveland said:


> hehe - only if you've changed your point. Every SELECT ride I do is worth more than 3 X rides.
> 
> Name two.


I originally said there are better choices to select

You said name 2

I named my self as one
You did not dispute that
( there has to be many out there)

You said select is good "value "
Implying it's better

You said you are not in this to improve transportation ?? You are select ??
How is Select better?

I personally improve transportation
Money will come on its own

See the difference


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

20yearsdriving said:


> I personally improve transportation
> Money will come on its own
> 
> See the difference


No, I don't.
As a rider, (and I am a rider, too), UberSELECT provides me an option that can't be touched by anything else in my market. Lyft has no such option here. Cabs are a downgrade to SELECT. Livery is a waste of time when I want a Luxury ride on demand - AND is more expensive.
You still haven't named two alternatives to SELECT (and I don't know if you, individually, are exactly what anyone would consider an alternative to all of UberSELECT).

Money never comes on its own.
Unless you inherit it.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

Michael - Cleveland said:


> No, I don't.
> As a rider, (and I am a rider, too), UberSELECT provides me an option that can't be touched by anything else in my market. Lyft has no such option here. Cabs are a downgrade to SELECT. Livery is a waste of time when I want a Luxury ride on demand - AND is more expensive.
> You still haven't named two alternatives to SELECT (and I don't know if you, individually, are exactly what anyone would consider an alternative to all of UberSELECT).
> 
> Money never comes on its own.
> Unless you inherit it.


Yesterday 7:37am text message : need you to drive me to San Diego @ 9:45am

Me : I'll be there thank you

Later it was moved to 10:20am

180.00

Is that on demand or what ??

P.S. I have text to prove ride yesterday &
Authorization to Charge Dad's black card in file just came in 1 hr ago


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

20yearsdriving said:


> Yesterday 7:37am text message : need you to drive me to San Diego @ 9:45am
> Is that on demand or what ??


No - that's pre-arranged. On-Demand is not making arrangements a day ahead of time (or even hours ahead of time).

"PING"... from the CLE airport -
rider calls/texts driver and says "I need to get to Columbus/Pittsburgh/Toledo/Erie" -
driver says, 'no problem'
or says 'can't do it, try another driver'.
THAT is "on-demand".


----------



## 20yearsdriving

Michael - Cleveland said:


> No - that's pre-arranged. On-Demand is not making arrangements a day ahead of time.
> 
> "PING"... from the CLE airport -
> rider calls/texts driver and says "I need to get to Columbus/Pittsburgh/Toledo/Erie" -
> driver says, 'no problem'
> or says 'can't do it, try another driver'.
> THAT is "on-demand".


The ride was set 2 hrs in advance
Payment was authorized a day later


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

20yearsdriving said:


> The ride was set 2 hrs in advance
> Payment was authorized a day later


ah - sorry - I misread. Still... it's calling to arrange a ride ahead of time - not (as Travis would say) pushing a button.
Not saying one is better or worse than the other... but on-demand is on-demand. Your client had to know you or find you - specifically. And that's cool. But that's not what the TNCs are about, though many TNC drivers do have 'regular clients'. (I don't do that because this ain't what I do for a living)


----------



## 20yearsdriving

because Travis wants a driver parked in front of my house does not mean I will need a ride anytime soon

OnDemand is not as great as it may seem

OnDemand is Pandoras Box Mr. Michael - Cleveland


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

20yearsdriving said:


> OnDemand is not as great as it may seem


LOL.. yeah.
hehe
$62bil says otherwise (may it all crash and burn in hell if drivers aren't compensated fairly)

Livery has existed for generations.
On-demand is made possible only now that technology provides the systems necessary and the means for delivery (smartphones) that are in everyone's hands.

I dropped my car off for service yesterday - 4 mins later I had a ride back to my office.
I couldn't do that 2 years ago.
For me, (and a few million others) On-demand is indeed as great as it seems.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

I used technology before uber ever existed
iPhone , text , email , square etc.

Never got why people give up 25% of their earnings for something that's free?

Your ride whent perfect ... Good

Out of 100 rides how many times will it be the same ?

We can list all the possibility's ??

Actually I can find in your postings alone
All the imperfections a ride may have

I'll say your perfect interaction with uber select
Only happens 15% of the time

For me as a driver 99% of the time

Full control VS on Demand

I can guarantee you I'll be driving people another 20 years
By then every single current member of this forum will not be driving uber

Mark my words


----------



## Another Uber Driver

20yearsdriving said:


> C ) uber does not do reservations ( thank you for that ) people like certanty


The funny thing is that it is possible to do advance requests on an application, My Taxi does it, they call them "pre-books" in English (I do not know what they call them in German, as I do not speak or read German). Much like on taxi voice dispatch, the My Taxi application would put them up there for drivers to accept at their leisure. The major difference was that My Taxi put them up as soon as the application received the request, while a taxi dispatcher would not put out a time call until a certain time before it was due (unless, of course, he was selling time calls). Once a My Taxi driver accepted the "pre-book" he was committed to cover it. Usually, drivers accepted the pre-books in time for them to be covered properly. Every once in a while, a "pre-book" did go uncovered or had to be assigned as a "right-away" request.



Michael - Cleveland said:


> UberSELECT makes up 5% of my rides in a week when I drive my SELECT car - but accounts for 40% of my earnings.





Michael - Cleveland said:


> hehe - only if you've changed your point. Every SELECT ride I do is worth more than 3 X rides.


^^^^^^^^^^^^So much for "lower rates equals higher earnings", -eh?



Michael - Cleveland said:


> Money never comes on its own. Unless you inherit it.


...........not even on Powerball.....you MUST buy a ticket, at least..........................


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

20yearsdriving said:


> I used technology before uber ever existed
> iPhone , text , email , square etc.
> 
> Never got why people give up 25% of their earnings for something that's free?
> 
> Your ride whent perfect ... Good
> 
> Out of 100 rides how many times will it be the same ?
> 
> We can list all the possibility's ??
> 
> Actually I can find in your postings alone
> All the imperfections a ride may have
> 
> I'll say your perfect interaction with uber select
> Only happens 15% of the time
> 
> For me as a driver 99% of the time
> 
> Full control VS on Demand
> 
> I can guarantee you I'll be driving people another 20 years
> By then every single current member of this forum will not be driving uber
> 
> Mark my words


I don't get why you're trying to compare private driving with TNC. TNC drivers don't care about private livery driving - or if they do, they move into that. But they are apples and oranges. And every SELECT driver I talk to (and there are many here) see the same results I do. We also know that 50% of the SELECT requests we get are by 'mistake'... but that's another story.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

Michael - Cleveland said:


> I don't get why you're trying to compare private driving with TNC. TNC drivers don't care about private livery driving - or if they do, they move into that. But they are apples and oranges. And every SELECT driver I talk to (and there are many here) see the same results I do. We also know that 50% of the SELECT requests we get are by 'mistake'... but that's another story.


I said there are better options to select 
And proved it 
Riders are hybrid noe days

Don't snooze during reverse disruption


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

20yearsdriving said:


> I said there are better options to select
> And proved it
> Riders are hybrid noe days
> 
> Don't snooze during reverse disruption


What? You haven't been able to identify a SINGLE option to SELECT. Nothing that compares in convenience, quality of service or price. 
Not One. 
(sorry - you are not an alternative to SELECT in the entire SoCal market)
And that's the point - SELECT is an alternative to livery... livery is not an alternative to SELECT.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

Michael - Cleveland said:


> What? You haven't been able to identify a SINGLE option to SELECT. Nothing that compares in convenience, quality of service or price.
> Not One.
> (sorry - you are not an alternative to SELECT in the entire SoCal market)
> And that's the point - SELECT is an alternative to livery... livery is not an alternative to SELECT.


Select is a alternative to livery ..... Yes 
Does that imply they are similar services ......yes
in theory livery would be a alternative to select

Don't get confused on price

I've read complaints of uber select drivers 
Uber SUV ( 2016 ) escalade is poaching select rides!!!

It's happening

You don't undestand I can do select rides @ 2.00 per mile flat no surprises 
One condition 60 miles minimum

Can I d0 short rides ala select ??
Yes I can ( just don't want to )

I already did my on demand walk for 15 years

And I did it better that uber


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

20yearsdriving said:


> Select is a alternative to livery ..... Yes
> Does that imply they are similar services ......yes
> in theory livery would be a alternative to select
> 
> Don't get confused on price
> 
> You don't undestand I can do select rides @ 2.00 per mile flat no surprises
> One condition 60 miles minimum
> 
> Can I d0 short rides ala select ??
> Yes I can ( just don't want to )
> 
> I already did my on demand walk for 15 years
> 
> And I did it better that uber


I'm a little surprised here, because i read and respect your posts... but you really don't seem to understand what On-Demand in the TNC business means. It does not mean someone picks up a phone and calls a # and *maybe* a half hour or hour later a car shows up.
It means, you finish dinner (or get out of the theater or whatever) and 5 - 10 mins later (or less) a car shows up. People who want THAT convenience, use TNCs - at any level they choose (X, SELECT, XL, SUV). TNCs have created a NEW market - one that only marginally effects livery drivers (from what I hear from livery drivers here)


> I've read complaints of uber select drivers
> Uber SUV ( 2016 ) escalade is poaching select rides!!!
> 
> It's happening


That's silly - anecdotal nonsense. It's not "poaching".
UberSUV *IS* UberSELECT (in that they qualify to do BLACK, SELECT and XL and X rides, if they choose).
UberSUV is the premium luxury version of UberXL,
UberSUV is also the 6 passenger version of UberBlack, just like UberXL is the 6 passenger version of UberX.

And most importantly (to me) there is no UberSUV in my market.


----------



## Kruhn

Uber_On_Ha said:


> I definitely deserve reliable transportation at these rate because every driver agreed to accept rides at these rates.
> 
> If you don't want to accept rides at these rates, quit!
> 
> I quit when the rates dropped but continue to use uber when needed and always tip my driver (even though again drivers accept the no tipping policy when signing up).
> 
> So to answer your question, yes I do. Every time there is a problem, cancellation I report to uber and they give me a credit for my troubles but I am more interested in removing these drivers from the platform.
> 
> If you don't like like the pay, why are you doing it?


Have you thought that perhaps, they are stuck with those usurious Santander Leases or that they may have had a stacked request? Perhaps they're fighting back against a system that screwed them over. If the people who didn't fight for their rights in the 19th Century had quit, we'd probably still have sweatshops, no minimum wages, no workplace safety laws, and all those things we all take for granted.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

Michael - Cleveland said:


> I'm a little surprised here, because i read and respect your posts... but you really don't seem to understand what On-Demand in the TNC business means. It does not mean someone picks up a phone and calls a # and *maybe* a half hour or hour later a car shows up.
> It means, you finish dinner (or get out of the theater or whatever) and 5 - 10 mins later (or less) a car shows up. People who want THAT convenience, use TNCs - at any level they choose (X, SELECT, XL, SUV). TNCs have created a NEW market - one that only marginally effects livery drivers (from what I hear from livery drivers here)
> 
> That's silly - anecdotal nonsense. It's not "poaching".
> UberSUV *IS* UberSELECT (in that they qualify to do BLACK, SELECT and XL and X rides, if they choose).
> UberSUV is the premium luxury version of UberXL,
> UberSUV is also the 6 passenger version of UberBlack, just like UberXL is the 6 passenger version of UberX.
> And most importantly (to me) there is no UberSUV in my market.


If SUV accepts a Select ride it was a equally prices option / alternative

I think the only thing keeping apart at this point is the OnDemand part

When I did independent taxi / gypsy 
I did in a 3 mile radius from home 
I monopolized that "turf" 
Trust me I know what on demand is I was one of the first independents if California


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

20yearsdriving said:


> If SUV accepts a Select ride it was a equally prices option / alternative
> 
> I think the only thing keeping apart at this point is the OnDemand part
> 
> When I did independent taxi / gypsy
> I did in a 3 mile radius from home
> I monopolized that "turf"
> Trust me I know what on demand is I was one of the first independents if California


nope...
On Demand means the SERVICE is On Demand in all service areas (not that YOU individually are available on-demand within a 3 mile radius of where you happen to live). On demand means that whether I am in LA, SF, NY, BOS, CLE or wherever, I can pull-out my phone and place an order that will be filled within minutes. On Demand means if I want to watch The Blues Brothers at 3:15AM, I pick up my remote and order it for immediate delivery and viewing). OnDemand is a taxi street hail - or an UberTaxi (or any Uber service).

(BTW - I don't know any UberBLACK driver here that will bother with an UberX call - but they will accept a SELECT call on occasion because the rates are similar - but it's a waste of their commercial insurance)


----------



## 20yearsdriving

Michael - Cleveland said:


> nope...
> OnDemand means the SERVICE is On Demand in all service areas (not that YOU individually are available on-demand within a 3 mile radius of where you happen live). On demand means that whether I am in LA, SF, NY, BOS, CLE or wherever, I can pull-out my phone and place an order that will be filled within minutes. OnDemand means if I want to watch The Blues Brothers at 3:15AM, I pick up my remote and order it for immediate delivery and viewing). OnDemand is a taxi street hail - or an UberTaxi (or any Uber service).
> 
> (BTW - I don't know any UberBLACK driver here that will bother with an UberX call - but they will accept a SELECT call on occasion because the rates are similar - but it's a waste of their commercial insurance)


Pax will make the 3:15 am

As long as there is a proximate willing driver

Last Question

What if that pax happens to input his destination : 2 block distance ? He lives in the ghetto , public housing , his rating is low , He is 300 pounds , he looks "funky" , he has a pet parrot , he holds a solo cup full of "water"
He is outside of a bar shaking because he is cold ?

We can read this forum and find 1000 ways a select ride goes bad

I think he'll miss his show


----------



## Undermensch

Michael - Cleveland said:


> nope...
> OnDemand means the SERVICE is On Demand in all service areas (not that YOU individually are available on-demand within a 3 mile radius of where you happen live). On demand means that whether I am in LA, SF, NY, BOS, CLE or wherever, I can pull-out my phone and place an order that will be filled within minutes. OnDemand means if I want to watch The Blues Brothers at 3:15AM, I pick up my remote and order it for immediate delivery and viewing). OnDemand is a taxi street hail - or an UberTaxi (or any Uber service).
> 
> (BTW - I don't know any UberBLACK driver here that will bother with an UberX call - but they will accept a SELECT call on occasion because the rates are similar - but it's a waste of their commercial insurance)


Precisely. It's also a single global brand.

Sorry 20yearsdriving, but I wasn't going to call you for a ride when I was in London, but I did order UberX several times. Very convenient.

Sure, there is a market for people 3 miles from you home, if you're doing this fulltime, but I can't service that market cause I've got a 9-5 job and I like to have a few beers and go to concerts some nights. It's pretty hard to build a book of regular riders if you're like me. I also want to be able to drop this whenever I want with no hard feelings and without having useless commercial insurance for several months more than I wanted to have it.

It's just different. Enjoy your place and let us enjoy what we're doing. You're not better and we're not better. Just different.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

Undermensch said:


> Precisely. It's also a single global brand.
> 
> Sorry 20yearsdriving, but I wasn't going to call you for a ride when I was in London, but I did order UberX several times. Very convenient.
> 
> Sure, there is a market for people 3 miles from you home, if you're doing this fulltime, but I can't service that market cause I've got a 9-5 job and I like to have a few beers and go to concerts some nights. It's pretty hard to build a book of regular riders if you're like me. I also want to be able to drop this whenever I want with no hard feelings and without having useless commercial insurance for several months more than I wanted to have it.
> 
> It's just different. Enjoy your place and let us enjoy what we're doing. You're not better and we're not better. Just different.


First you are correct a casual driver will never commit the same as a life long driver

The rest just comes full circle to the begging on Mr Michael - Cleveland and I 
It confirms my first post


----------



## 20yearsdriving

Call it what you want 
It's the same cat just slight difference in shade of gray


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

20yearsdriving said:


> Pax will make the 3:15 am
> 
> As long as there is a proximate willing driver
> 
> Last Question
> 
> What if that pax happens to input his destination : 2 block distance ? He lives in the ghetto , public housing , his rating is low , He is 300 pounds , he looks "funky" , he has a pet parrot , he holds a solo cup full of "water"
> He is outside of a bar shaking because he is cold ?
> 
> We can read this forum and find 1000 ways a select ride goes bad
> 
> I think he'll miss his show


His rating is in his control - he's not going to get you or me to make that pick-up.
He'll call a cab, bum a ride, hitchhike or carjack a car....

he's also NOT ordering a SELECT (or a livery driver) ... he's ordering an X.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

Michael - Cleveland said:


> His rating is in his control - he's not going to get you or me to make that pick-up.
> He'll call a cab, bum a ride, hitchhike or carjack a car....
> 
> he's also NOT ordering a SELECT (or a livery driver) ... he's ordering an X.


Time will tell Mr Cleveland 
Time will tell


----------



## 20yearsdriving

Look for the most run down nordstroms that's me 
I graduate Macys customers to my service 

I don't fight for the Sears people 
BUT 
When they are ready to pay full sticker at Macy's 
I will try to take them under my wing a nordstroms 

We overlap beautifully


----------



## Another Uber Driver

20yearsdriving said:


> I said there are better options to select





Michael - Cleveland said:


> he's NOT ordering a SELECT (or a livery driver) ... he's ordering an X.


I am trying to follow this dispute in hopes that it might edge-uh-MAH-kayte me as to why _*we ain't got none o' that thar' YOO-brr SEE-lekt in these hyar parts*_.

Could it be because we have Uber Taxi? I know that there is no Uber Taxi in either Cleveland or anywhere in Southern California. Is there Uber Select in Southern California anywhere? I have learned that there is no Uber SUV in Cleveland. I am assuming that there is Uber SUV somewhere in Southern California.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

20yearsdriving said:


> BUT When they are ready to pay full sticker at Macy's I will try to take them under my wing a nordstroms


 You probably haven't noticed, but nobody buys anything at Macy's at full-price - and they haven't for a generation or more. They buy on-sale. Macy's competes with Target. Nordstroms customers don't care about price. They are 1%ers. The TNCs target customers are not 1%ers.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

Michael - Cleveland said:


> You probably haven't noticed, but nobody buys anything at Macy's at full-price - and they haven't for a generation or more. They buy on-sale. Macy's competes with Target. Nordstroms customers don't care about price. They are 1%ers. The TNCs target customers are not 1%ers.


True
I'm not a 1% er my budget is really Macy's ( I'm Macy's demographic )
But I hate Macy's

I will buy either at Khols ( underwear jeans casuals ) or Nordstroms (Shirts ,Slacks & Shoes )

Macy's usually falls short in many ways
Macy's is actually overpriced for their model

The number one thing that stops me from going Macy's is the PEOPLE !!!
Both buyer employees are people from a demographic I avoid

Michael - Cleveland Really think of this post
This post is worth gold if you really open your mind
It will guide you
I deal with these people I know how they think


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

20yearsdriving said:


> True
> I'm not a 1% er my budget is really Macy's ( I'm Macy's demographic )
> But I hate Macy's
> 
> I will buy either at Khols ( underwear jeans casuals ) or Nordstroms (Shirts ,Slacks & Shoes )
> 
> Macy's usually falls short in many ways
> Macy's is actually overpriced for their model
> 
> The number one thing that stops me from going Macy's is the PEOPLE !!!
> Both buyer employees are people from a demographic I avoid
> 
> Michael - Cleveland Really think of this post
> This post is worth gold if you really open your mind
> It will guide you
> I deal with these people I know how they think


I'll give a 'thumbs-up' on that post, with the exception of the last paragraph... 
because while you may have been driving for 20 years, I've been selling and marketing for twice that - 
so I'll go with my own experience and education, okay?


----------



## 20yearsdriving

Michael - Cleveland said:


> I'll give a 'thumbs-up' on that post, with the exception of the last paragraph...
> because while you may have been driving for 20 years, I've been selling and marketing for twice that -
> so I'll go with my own experience and education, okay?


I give you that : Marketing

I'm that old lady that's worked at the same diner for 30 years 
The waitress that befor you sit has you Coffey served in your favorite table 
The lady that knows your 3 choices for breakfast knows you like over easy eggs 
The lady that makes you feel special

As a customer I always take care of her because you want to be "in "
You won't be " in " till she calls you "Hon"
One year old regular visits and solid tipping : she calls you "Hon "
BINGO!!! I'm "In "

I learn from these 
Every where you go there "geniuses ". I learn from them


----------



## KMANDERSON

RichR said:


> So far, it's not that way around here. Every pax still says UberX beats taking a cab in every way possible.


That just another way of saying I'm cheap


----------



## Undermensch

20yearsdriving said:


> I give you that : Marketing
> 
> I'm that old lady that's worked at the same diner for 30 years
> The waitress that befor you sit has you Coffey served in your favorite table
> The lady that knows your 3 choices for breakfast knows you like over easy eggs
> The lady that makes you feel special
> 
> As a customer I always take care of her because you want to be "in "
> You won't be " in " till she calls you "Hon"
> One year old regular visits and solid tipping : she calls you "Hon "
> BINGO!!! I'm "In "
> 
> I learn from these
> Every where you go there "geniuses ". I learn from them


Can you let anything go? Ever? You're going to give yourself a heart attack needing to "win" all the time. On an on an on man...


----------



## RichR

KMANDERSON said:


> That just another way of saying I'm cheap


If by "cheap" you mean they enjoy spending less money and spending less time waiting for an inferior product, then yes, that's what they are.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

Undermensch said:


> Can you let anything go? Ever? You're going to give yourself a heart attack needing to "win" all the time. On an on an on man...


I only enter debates I know I have a advantage on. ( no need to win )

If I went in to your field & craped all over it 
You would understand me .

If on top of that I said my sloppy ways were better you do the same

Who is the crazy one ?


----------



## KMANDERSON

RichR said:


> If by "cheap" you mean they enjoy spending less money and spending less time waiting for an inferior product, then yes, that's what they are.


They claim they like lyft our Uber all they want.But the reason is uber and lyft are cheap..You have to catch a 2.5X surge to get what cabs make per mile


----------



## KMANDERSON

If lyft our uber were more they would take cabs.Why do you think when surge is high all of a sudden they like cabs again


----------



## KMANDERSON

RichR said:


> If by "cheap" you mean they enjoy spending less money and spending less time waiting for an inferior product, then yes, that's what they are.


I will give you the wait time.But that only because the market are over saturated


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

20yearsdriving said:


> I give you that : Marketing
> 
> I'm that old lady that's worked at the same diner for 30 years
> The waitress that befor you sit has you Coffey served in your favorite table
> The lady that knows your 3 choices for breakfast knows you like over easy eggs
> The lady that makes you feel special
> 
> As a customer I always take care of her because you want to be "in "
> You won't be " in " till she calls you "Hon"
> One year old regular visits and solid tipping : she calls you "Hon "
> BINGO!!! I'm "In "
> 
> I learn from these
> Every where you go there "geniuses ". I learn from them


You (and me, and your diner customer - and the diner for that matter) are a dying breed.
Doesn't mean you can't take advantage of serving a niche... lot's of people do.
TNC driving is mass-market driving. Even attempting to compare that to livery driving a 'captured' clientele is absurd.


----------



## RichR

KMANDERSON said:


> the market are over saturated


Not from the rider's (or Uber's) point of view.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

RichR said:


> Not from the rider's (or Uber's) point of view.


exactly - while it may be true from a driver's perspective, TNCs aren't in the business of making drivers happy.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

RichR said:


> spending less time waiting for an inferior product


Yup, they spend less time waiting for UberX. DIPSO FACTO, they spend less time waiting for an inferior product, allright!


----------



## KMANDERSON

Y


RichR said:


> Not from the rider's (or Uber's) point of view.


Yep, it good for everybody but the drivers


----------



## RichR

Another Uber Driver said:


> Yup, they spend less time waiting for UberX. DIPSO FACTO, they spend less time waiting for an inferior product, allright!


LOL. The hazards of too much editing and too little proofreading...

Around here, riders are unanimous in saying UberX (the only Uber we have) is _superior _to a taxi in every respect.


----------



## KMANDERSON

RichR said:


> LOL. The hazards of too much editing and too little proofreading...
> 
> Around here, riders are unanimous in saying UberX (the only Uber we have) is _superior _to a taxi in every respect.





KMANDERSON said:


> They claim they like lyft our Uber all they want.But the reason is uber and lyft are cheap..You have to catch a 2.5X surge to get what cabs make per mile


----------



## Another Uber Driver

RichR said:


> Around here, riders are unanimous in saying UberX (the only Uber we have) is _superior _to a taxi in every respect.


Around here, they are anything but unanimous in heaping praises upon UberX. The only thing that most people like about it is the price. Here, though, the user does get a choice: he can use Uber Taxi, Uber Black, as well.

The second ruling factor is convenience. I do not know how many people I have picked up who were in the process of summoning an Uber, saw the taxi and hailed it. I offer those people the option of paying with Uber. Many of them did not know that Uber had taxis. In fact, they were pleased to learn it.

Then, too, you have those people who game surges. Uber Taxi offers them the opportunity to do that, as the taxis do not surge. I know, Uber does not offer taxis anywhere in Iowa.


----------



## KMANDERSON

Another Uber Driver said:


> Around here, they are anything but unanimous in heaping praises upon UberX. The only thing that most people like about it is the price. Here, though, the user does get a choice: he can use Uber Taxi, Uber Black, as well.
> 
> The second ruling factor is convenience. I do not know how many people I have picked up who were in the process of summoning an Uber, saw the taxi and hailed it. I offer those people the option of paying with Uber. Many of them did not know that Uber had taxis. In fact, they were pleased to learn it.
> 
> Then, too, you have those people who game surges. Uber Taxi offers them the opportunity to do that, as the taxis do not surge. I know, Uber does not offer taxis anywhere in Iowa.


I'm surprised uber offers x in iowa.


----------



## sellkatsell44

Michael - Cleveland said:


> You probably haven't noticed, but nobody buys anything at Macy's at full-price - and they haven't for a generation or more. They buy on-sale. Macy's competes with Target. Nordstroms customers don't care about price. They are 1%ers. The TNCs target customers are not 1%ers.


Actually that is the bergdorfs/neimans + barneys + online (eg the likes of netaporter which was sadly purchased by yoox).

Saks killed it when they had their items marked down to 70% off during the 08-09 economic crisis.

Macy's and nordstroms are the same to me, but nordstroms like to act like they're better and in some ways (the way the store is merchandised and the visuals) it is better, but price point is same. Folks just think they can only shop at Macy's because nordstroms is out of their price range, when it's not.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

sellkatsell44 said:


> Actually that is the bergdorfs/neimans + barneys + online (eg the likes of netaporter which was sadly purchased by yoox).
> 
> Saks killed it when they had their items marked down to 70% off during the 08-09 economic crisis.
> 
> Macy's and nordstroms are the same to me, but nordstroms like to act like they're better and in some ways (the way the store is merchandised and the visuals) it is better, but price point is same. Folks just think they can only shop at Macy's because nordstroms is out of their price range, when it's not.


I found this on line :

The hammer has come down hardest on the most vulnerable retailers: those that expanded too rapidly during flush times, took on too much debt, or derived too much business from a single, troubled segment of shoppers. The demise of the weakest players, however, has produced a classic consolidation in which stronger companies-or those that are simply the last left standing-benefit from their rivals' pain. In many retail sectors, better-run firms are getting bigger while competitors downsize or go out of business.


----------



## yeahTHATuberGVL

Uber_On_Ha said:


> I highly doubt there are 10+ minute pings in DC. I worked that area and almost every ping was under 5 minutes because its very overcrowded with uber drivers.
> 
> Of course the consumer only cares about the consumer? The consumer knows that a price was agreed upon before entering the vehicle and both the driver and consumer agreed to this price. What else should the consumer be worried about?


The consumer should honestly be very concerned with good driver retention, and that's mainly controlled by rates that make sense. It's quite easy for Uber to position itself as an above average alternative to cabs and buses, and everyone benefits when the workers are happy. If I make more as a driver, I want to drive more, and riders have a better overall experience. Consumers also tend to respect services that cost them more, especially if the value can be perceived tangibly.

Riders are complaining about a cheap service, like they are entitled to stellar service at below sustainable rates, and that's not how the market works. You pay for McD, you get McD. Don't get excited about cheap prices, then wonder why driver quality drops.


----------



## yeahTHATuberGVL

20yearsdriving said:


> I found this on line :
> 
> The hammer has come down hardest on the most vulnerable retailers: those that expanded too rapidly during flush times, took on too much debt, or derived too much business from a single, troubled segment of shoppers. The demise of the weakest players, however, has produced a classic consolidation in which stronger companies-or those that are simply the last left standing-benefit from their rivals' pain. In many retail sectors, better-run firms are getting bigger while competitors downsize or go out of business.


Anyone remember Steve and Barry's? Rapid expansion at below sustainable prices resulted in quality drops, consumer complaints, cutting store staffs, and eventually bankruptcy and dissolution of the company.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

yeahTHATuberGVL said:


> Anyone remember Steve and Barry's? Rapid expansion at below sustainable prices resulted in quality drops, consumer complaints, cutting store staffs, and eventually bankruptcy and dissolution of the company.


Equilibrium applies to all


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

RichR said:


> LOL. The hazards of too much editing and too little proofreading...
> 
> Around here, riders are unanimous in saying UberX (the only Uber we have) is _superior _to a taxi in every respect.


Everyone says that at first.
Give it time.


----------



## Son of the Darkness

Uber_On_Ha said:


> Here's my experience from using uber.....
> 
> WTF
> 
> It seems like drivers want to cancel more than they want to make trips.


 You get what you pay for.


----------



## melusine3

20yearsdriving said:


> I give you that : Marketing
> 
> I'm that old lady that's worked at the same diner for 30 years
> The waitress that befor you sit has you Coffey served in your favorite table
> The lady that knows your 3 choices for breakfast knows you like over easy eggs
> The lady that makes you feel special
> 
> As a customer I always take care of her because you want to be "in "
> You won't be " in " till she calls you "Hon"
> One year old regular visits and solid tipping : she calls you "Hon "
> BINGO!!! I'm "In "
> 
> I learn from these
> Every where you go there "geniuses ". I learn from them


I love the way you write. Please tell me you're a professional writer!


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Everyone says that at first.
> Give it time.


Are you referring to the hiring of nonviolent felons for instance?


----------



## melusine3

yeahTHATuberGVL said:


> The consumer should honestly be very concerned with good driver retention, and that's mainly controlled by rates that make sense. It's quite easy for Uber to position itself as an above average alternative to cabs and buses, and everyone benefits when the workers are happy. If I make more as a driver, I want to drive more, and riders have a better overall experience. Consumers also tend to respect services that cost them more, especially if the value can be perceived tangibly.
> 
> Riders are complaining about a cheap service, like they are entitled to stellar service at below sustainable rates, and that's not how the market works. You pay for McD, you get McD. Don't get excited about cheap prices, then wonder why driver quality drops.


No kidding! As I so in-eloquently tried to express in my post about not being able to lie about how I felt about driving for Uber, one 1% (well, maybe he is more like a 25%er) stated after I expanded upon my explanation that I was making about $4-6 an hour, "Well, at least you're making *something*!" as if I should be grateful to settle for so little. It's more than a little depressing.


----------



## RamzFanz

melusine3 said:


> I love the way you write. Please tell me you're a professional writer!


Let me guess, you're a taxi driver?


----------



## RamzFanz

melusine3 said:


> No kidding! As I so in-eloquently tried to express in my post about not being able to lie about how I felt about driving for Uber, one 1% (well, maybe he is more like a 25%er) stated after I expanded upon my explanation that I was making about $4-6 an hour, "Well, at least you're making *something*!" as if I should be grateful to settle for so little. It's more than a little depressing.


I love the way you write. Please tell me you're a professional writer!


----------



## yeahTHATuberGVL

Uber_On_Ha said:


> Every driver must agree to the new rate, if not they don't have to drive, it's as simple as that.
> 
> Why drive if you are not happy with the rate? That makes no sense.
> 
> You act as Uber is forcing you to drive at this rate lol, its a choice!


In order to remain active on the platform, in hopes of a positive rate change, a driver has to complete a couple of trips. With the cancellation and acceptance policies, Uber is, in essence, making you drive and accept trips at the current rates.

As mentioned before, many drivers were just handed these horrible rates, and Uber marketing continues to tout implausible earnings, based on large market or full time driving.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Are you referring to the hiring of nonviolent felons for instance?


no.


----------



## yeahTHATuberGVL

Uber_On_Ha said:


> Maybe you missed the point where I stated if drivers didnt like the rates they should quit like me....So that means you also missed the part where I said I tip my driver. Also, I am not going to call anyone and tell them in advance I am going to tip them so they can provide a better service. I will tip once I receive the servive.. Thats like calling Ruby Tuesday and asking for my waitress in advance and telling her "Oh you better treat me nice because I am going to tip you".
> 
> Please..... you give great service and you get a great tip!


It's like the guy who's at the country club or bar to entertain clients. He slips the caddy or bartender a $50 to get 'better' service, or handing the valet a $20 so he doesn't joyride your car into a telephone pole. It's an anticipated guarantee of respect via upfront compensation. Granted, the geofencing that Uber uses should be better, so that it doesn't pull drivers from their preferred areas to service out the way clients for pennies...

But you're gaming the system, and admitting to it, and expecting people to get on your side of the argument because you used to drive. Very few people are going to see past the admission of adding to the problem. You're creating a situation that is forcing already disgruntled drivers into a situation that benefits them less, because your dead mile request nets you a cheap trip or free credits towards a future cheap trip.


----------



## Eros76

I don't think it's a question of tipping, although who wouldn't like to get ripped.
It's just a question of quality.
If a company wants to attract a good driver, who'll take the job seriously, be mindful and treat their people right they need to pay them a decent wage or at least let them.

Uber started to slide when I drove for them and so...

I started to bootjack fares, take passengers off the app and pocket the money, get flagged down in the middle of the street and take random couples or small groups where they wanted (app doesn't respond, cash only. Works wonders), I'd take other passengers waiting for an uber who wasn't me, I'd tell my passengers when I didn't like how they looked, their driver was coming, I'd fake beer spills and pocket the cash, likewise I'd manufactured fake vomit and did that too. I'd toss passengers crap out the window or for extra laughs into canals (iPhones,lighters,keys,vape mods, etc.)
I'd run my car like a gypsy luxury sedan, only in my case if they were nice I'd be nice and if they weren't I flay their asses.

Like speeding, sidewinding on an expressway system with no blinkers at around 3am. (Two visiting black guys cheating on their wives with the escort in the backseat) double parking, backing up an onramp, triple parking and getting an espresso and leaving the people in the car mid trip, telling noisy passengers to shut the **** up, telling rich kids to go tell their daddy's, smoking in the car on a ride and daring any passenger to do something about it, showing up a block away and waiting long enough to cancel ride and get paid. Ignoring calls from customers after they ignored mine. Hitting pick up and driving around 10 mins before 'dropping them off', forcing customers to cancel trips by not answering a call after hitting arrived,
Double parking, jumping a median at full speed, driving through a ghetto when the kids in the back started insulting blacks,
I only stopped short of pistol whipping and macing people.

My rating you may wonder? 4.9
My complaints? Through the roof.
Uber decision: they didn't do a thing after all their bluffs and bullshit.

So take it from me, don't get mad, get even. Do what you want, Uber won't care about a customers complaint anymore than they will yours.

For other enterprising drivers, try the fake body fluid bit, they buy it every time to the tune of 200 a pop.

Cheers ****ers


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Eros76 said:


> I don't think it's a question of tipping, although who wouldn't like to get ripped.
> It's just a question of quality.
> If a company wants to attract a good driver, who'll take the job seriously, be mindful and treat their people right they need to pay them a decent wage or at least let them.
> 
> Uber started to slide when I drove for them and so...
> 
> I started to bootjack fares, take passengers off the app and pocket the money, get flagged down in the middle of the street and take random couples or small groups where they wanted (app doesn't respond, cash only. Works wonders), I'd take other passengers waiting for an uber who wasn't me, I'd tell my passengers when I didn't like how they looked, their driver was coming, I'd fake beer spills and pocket the cash, likewise I'd manufactured fake vomit and did that too. I'd toss passengers crap out the window or for extra laughs into canals (iPhones,lighters,keys,vape mods, etc.)
> I'd run my car like a gypsy luxury sedan, only in my case if they were nice I'd be nice and if they weren't I flay their asses.
> 
> Like speeding, sidewinding on an expressway system with no blinkers at around 3am. (Two visiting black guys cheating on their wives with the escort in the backseat) double parking, backing up an onramp, triple parking and getting an espresso and leaving the people in the car mid trip, telling noisy passengers to shut the &%[email protected]!* up, telling rich kids to go tell their daddy's, smoking in the car on a ride and daring any passenger to do something about it, showing up a block away and waiting long enough to cancel ride and get paid. Ignoring calls from customers after they ignored mine. Hitting pick up and driving around 10 mins before 'dropping them off', forcing customers to cancel trips by not answering a call after hitting arrived,
> Double parking, jumping a median at full speed, driving through a ghetto when the kids in the back started insulting blacks,
> I only stopped short of pistol whipping and macing people.
> 
> My rating you may wonder? 4.9
> My complaints? Through the roof.
> Uber decision: they didn't do a thing after all their bluffs and bullshit.
> 
> So take it from me, don't get mad, get even. Do what you want, Uber won't care about a customers complaint anymore than they will yours.
> 
> For other enterprising drivers, try the fake body fluid bit, they buy it every time to the tune of 200 a pop.
> 
> Cheers &%[email protected]!*ers


You should be banned from for hire driving for 2 life sentences.


----------



## Eros76

Honestly, for 10. I mean why not, but you're missing the point. The point is I Earned and got around it.

That's the point. Be nice, we need nice people too, it helps the ruthless ****s like me out. It adds balance and harmony.


----------



## UberLaLa

TwoFiddyMile said:


> You should be banned from for hire driving for 2 life sentences.


Only two...?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

UberLaLa said:


> Only two...?


Must have had a liberal moment.


----------



## Ziggy

Uber_On_Ha said:


> Maybe you missed the point where I stated if drivers didnt like the rates they should quit like me....So that means you also missed the part where I said I tip my driver. Also, I am not going to call anyone and tell them in advance I am going to tip them so they can provide a better service. I will tip once I receive the servive.. Thats like calling Ruby Tuesday and asking for my waitress in advance and telling her "Oh you better treat me nice because I am going to tip you".
> Please..... you give great service and you get a great tip!


When Uber & Lyft were the only options in town, I got tips from 60% of my pax. Now that Uber & Lyft have left town and all TNC apps have in-app tipping, I get tips from 75% of my pax. BTW - you don't tip the hostess when you get seated at a restaurant? I do, and word generally travels fast that I am a tipper ... so I tend to get quicker and better service everywhere I go. I don't throw money around ... but I appreciate good service and service industry people appreciate people who appreciate them. I've rarely, if ever, have stood at a bar trying to get a refill ... 'cause I start the night off by first tipping the bartender before ordering my first drink.


----------



## WeirdBob

RamzFanz said:


> I love the way you write. Please tell me you're a professional writer!


----------



## Son of the Darkness

Eros76 said:


> I don't think it's a question of tipping, although who wouldn't like to get ripped.
> It's just a question of quality.
> If a company wants to attract a good driver, who'll take the job seriously, be mindful and treat their people right they need to pay them a decent wage or at least let them.
> 
> Uber started to slide when I drove for them and so...
> 
> I started to bootjack fares, take passengers off the app and pocket the money, get flagged down in the middle of the street and take random couples or small groups where they wanted (app doesn't respond, cash only. Works wonders), I'd take other passengers waiting for an uber who wasn't me, I'd tell my passengers when I didn't like how they looked, their driver was coming, I'd fake beer spills and pocket the cash, likewise I'd manufactured fake vomit and did that too. I'd toss passengers crap out the window or for extra laughs into canals (iPhones,lighters,keys,vape mods, etc.)
> I'd run my car like a gypsy luxury sedan, only in my case if they were nice I'd be nice and if they weren't I flay their asses.
> 
> Like speeding, sidewinding on an expressway system with no blinkers at around 3am. (Two visiting black guys cheating on their wives with the escort in the backseat) double parking, backing up an onramp, triple parking and getting an espresso and leaving the people in the car mid trip, telling noisy passengers to shut the &%[email protected]!* up, telling rich kids to go tell their daddy's, smoking in the car on a ride and daring any passenger to do something about it, showing up a block away and waiting long enough to cancel ride and get paid. Ignoring calls from customers after they ignored mine. Hitting pick up and driving around 10 mins before 'dropping them off', forcing customers to cancel trips by not answering a call after hitting arrived,
> Double parking, jumping a median at full speed, driving through a ghetto when the kids in the back started insulting blacks,
> I only stopped short of pistol whipping and macing people.
> 
> My rating you may wonder? 4.9
> My complaints? Through the roof.
> Uber decision: they didn't do a thing after all their bluffs and bullshit.
> 
> So take it from me, don't get mad, get even. Do what you want, Uber won't care about a customers complaint anymore than they will yours.
> 
> For other enterprising drivers, try the fake body fluid bit, they buy it every time to the tune of 200 a pop.
> 
> Cheers &%[email protected]!*ers


 You Are My Hero.


----------



## JesusisLord777

Uber_On_Ha said:


> No uber select in my area. I live outside of the city, I only have uber x and sometimes UberSUV (but it's usually 15+ minutes away).
> I understand the rates are really bad now, that's why I stopped driving. But I think drivers should just quit like I did instead of wasting people time and giving uber drivers a bad rep.
> 
> I only did it part time (weekends for the most part) and it wasnt worth it with the rate cuts. I couldn't imagine why people bother doing it full-time and take their problems out on the pax.


I agree. I take every trip and I always strive to give everyone excelente service. Hearing some of these stories is embarrassing, (as a fellow driver) .


----------



## SMOTY

Uber_On_Ha said:


> Here's my experience from using uber.....
> 
> Dec 2015
> #1 ordered a uber, received an alert that the driver is 10 mins away. Fine, I wait about 4-5 minutes and receive a call from the driver asking me to cancel because he's too far and traffic is really bad at 8PM at night. Okay fine, I'll just request another driver...
> #2 ordered a uber, driver accepts and she's less than 7 minutes away. Five minutes in I decided to wait by the front door for her arrival. Only to receive a call from her saying she ran out of gas, so cancel the trip.
> Now I am pissed and just decided against drinks tonight and just drive my car instead.
> 
> Feb 2016
> Ordered a uber driver, he accepted and started going the opposite way, I call him and received no answer. I noticed about 3-4 minutes later that he canceled the trip.
> 
> Valentines day I ordered a uber for my mom. I reserved a nice spa for her, she lives a few towns over so I requested a uber for her. I called the driver to let her know it will be my mom instead of me and which entrance to pick her up from because she works at a hospital only to be yelled at. The driver starts saying "I am on my way, there's no need to call me". I try to explain that I was only trying to help and she says "You know what just cancel the trip I don't have time for this shit." Umm yeah I am definitely canceling the trip, its not my fault you're spending valentines day ubering instead of wooing your boyfriend.
> 
> My last experience came from last night. I was out of town and requested a uber to take me to the airport. The driver calls me as soon as he accepted it. He asked "Where are you going?". I tell him the airport and he says "I dont do airport runs, please cancel"
> 
> WTF
> 
> It seems like drivers want to cancel more than they want to make trips.


Use LYFT this will never happen


----------



## Agent99

When a passenger is always having difficulty getting picked up, the first thing I ask myself is what is their rating. A low rating might be a factor here.


----------



## 1rightwinger

Uber_On_Ha said:


> Here's my experience from using uber.....
> 
> Dec 2015
> #1 ordered a uber, received an alert that the driver is 10 mins away. Fine, I wait about 4-5 minutes and receive a call from the driver asking me to cancel because he's too far and traffic is really bad at 8PM at night. Okay fine, I'll just request another driver...
> #2 ordered a uber, driver accepts and she's less than 7 minutes away. Five minutes in I decided to wait by the front door for her arrival. Only to receive a call from her saying she ran out of gas, so cancel the trip.
> Now I am pissed and just decided against drinks tonight and just drive my car instead.
> 
> Feb 2016
> Ordered a uber driver, he accepted and started going the opposite way, I call him and received no answer. I noticed about 3-4 minutes later that he canceled the trip.
> 
> Valentines day I ordered a uber for my mom. I reserved a nice spa for her, she lives a few towns over so I requested a uber for her. I called the driver to let her know it will be my mom instead of me and which entrance to pick her up from because she works at a hospital only to be yelled at. The driver starts saying "I am on my way, there's no need to call me". I try to explain that I was only trying to help and she says "You know what just cancel the trip I don't have time for this shit." Umm yeah I am definitely canceling the trip, its not my fault you're spending valentines day ubering instead of wooing your boyfriend.
> 
> My last experience came from last night. I was out of town and requested a uber to take me to the airport. The driver calls me as soon as he accepted it. He asked "Where are you going?". I tell him the airport and he says "I dont do airport runs, please cancel"
> 
> WTF
> 
> It seems like drivers want to cancel more than they want to make trips.


It is not right that those things have happened to you but everyone can see why this is happening. Those drivers didn't want that type of ride. Ultimately this is happening because UBER has lowered their level of service by constantly lowering rates and taking higher % of driver pay, etc. UBER has a product. And it can be a great product. In many markets UBER rates are way lower than a regular cab. By having a super low rate UBER is effectively keeping many good drivers that desire a higher pay level off the road. What remains is new drivers, and drivers that are being more selective on what rides they accept and whether or not they will try to cancel those rides. Obviously the driver did not run out of gas, that driver just wanted you to cancel so they don't get penalized. As UBER lowers rates this lesser level of service is becoming more common.

UBER IF YOU ARE LISTENING/READING THESE POSTS......you could be a much better company with better product. STOP REDUCING RATES. RAISE YOUR RATES. A LOT OF THE BETTER DRIVERS WILL STEP BACK IN. YOU SHOULD ALSO LIMIT THE NUMBER OF DRIVERS AND/OR SHUT OFF MORE OF THE BAD ONES. This will bring a higher level of service back to UBER.


----------



## Son of the Darkness

Agent99 said:


> When a passenger is always having difficulty getting picked up, the first thing I ask myself is what is their rating. A low rating might be a factor here.


 This ^^


----------



## UberNaToo

Uber_On_Ha said:


> Here's my experience from using uber.....
> 
> Dec 2015
> #1 ordered a uber, received an alert that the driver is 10 mins away. Fine, I wait about 4-5 minutes and receive a call from the driver asking me to cancel because he's too far and traffic is really bad at 8PM at night. Okay fine, I'll just request another driver...
> #2 ordered a uber, driver accepts and she's less than 7 minutes away. Five minutes in I decided to wait by the front door for her arrival. Only to receive a call from her saying she ran out of gas, so cancel the trip.
> Now I am pissed and just decided against drinks tonight and just drive my car instead.
> 
> Feb 2016
> Ordered a uber driver, he accepted and started going the opposite way, I call him and received no answer. I noticed about 3-4 minutes later that he canceled the trip.
> 
> Valentines day I ordered a uber for my mom. I reserved a nice spa for her, she lives a few towns over so I requested a uber for her. I called the driver to let her know it will be my mom instead of me and which entrance to pick her up from because she works at a hospital only to be yelled at. The driver starts saying "I am on my way, there's no need to call me". I try to explain that I was only trying to help and she says "You know what just cancel the trip I don't have time for this shit." Umm yeah I am definitely canceling the trip, its not my fault you're spending valentines day ubering instead of wooing your boyfriend.
> 
> My last experience came from last night. I was out of town and requested a uber to take me to the airport. The driver calls me as soon as he accepted it. He asked "Where are you going?". I tell him the airport and he says "I dont do airport runs, please cancel"
> 
> WTF
> 
> It seems like drivers want to cancel more than they want to make trips.


When shopping at Walmart one should not expect a Macy's like experience.

Would your mother have tipped or have you bought into the lie that Uber drivers a totally make more while providing rediculously low rates?


----------



## me2

Uber_On_Ha said:


> No uber select in my area. I live outside of the city, I only have uber x and sometimes UberSUV (but it's usually 15+ minutes away).
> I understand the rates are really bad now, that's why I stopped driving. But I think drivers should just quit like I did instead of wasting people time and giving uber drivers a bad rep.
> 
> I only did it part time (weekends for the most part) and it wasnt worth it with the rate cuts. I couldn't imagine why people bother doing it full-time and take their problems out on the pax.


Offer a guarantee tip


----------

